# Shack Herf III



## Da Klugs

*When:* August 17-19 
*Where:* The Shack - Marblehead, (Johnsons Island) OH
*Who: * Open to everyone here










Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.

*Accomodations:*

If you have been here in the past and slept in the Shack&#8230; you can do so again. Figure very limited addl. space, only if folks don't return from last year, which would go to return visitors who have not stayed in the shack.

I blocked 15 rooms at The Southbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. They have 2 queens in them. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic.

*Available group rate rooms: *

$ 119.00 - 2 queens no water view.
$ 129.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view (Only 2 of these available)
$ 149.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.

http://www.sbresort.com

To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.

If you weren't there last year ... book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for third then second time visitors then first come first serve. Probably a good idea to book you can always cancel them if room at the Inn frees up.

There were a couple of folks in tents last year and plenty of room for them if you so desire.

*Food:*

Dinner on Friday - Fresh Lake Erie Perch again - Promise to have better frying capacity this year.
Dinner on Saturday - Sams Mom's Steak.

Lunch Friday - Will have the usual Honey Baked things for Lunches and snacks.
Lunch Saturday - Otays Pizza and the Honey baked things (Again).

Breakfasts - Volunteers needed.

*Alcohol:*

Contributions is this area are are always welcome.

*There are hang out things to do on the island:*

Smoke so many shitty old cigars the neighbors think there is a fire
Tube/water ski
Jet ski
Golf Cart 
Scooters
Lose to me in corn toss
Search the cival war prison area for those rumored buried 1800's cubans

After dark = Beach fire's

I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:

Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami 
Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock

My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. Probably going to get a bigger tent this year (saved our butts last year) depending upon how many decide to come.

Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 35+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.

Let me know If I got any of this wrong.

(Yea I copied last years post and edited it.)


----------



## 68TriShield

I'd love to but i dunno if i can...:c


----------



## Sean9689

Man, cannot wait! Looking forward to some Perch & Sam's Steak! To say last year was "unforgettable" would be an understatement....for obvious reasons...





















































I got to meet THE ICEHOG.


----------



## DonJefe

Sean9689 said:


> Man, cannot wait! Looking forward to some Perch & Sam's Steak!


Ditto!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I would love to come if I can make it. Do folks camp out in tents there as well?


----------



## rumballs

woohoo!
dibs on a shack bed.
will help with breakfast basics (scrambled eggs, bacon)
definitely will bring some alcohol... anyone remember what was the most popular and what did not get consumed?


----------



## ToddziLLa

I am there 100,000%.


----------



## Sean9689

4WheelVFR said:


> I would love to come if I can make it. Do folks camp out in tents there as well?


There were a couple of tents out last year. Weather was nice (although Dave says it's usually even better)! :tu


----------



## bonggoy

SHAAAAAAACK HERF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm coming with the Chicken and Rob (if we can pry him loose from his WoW).

And this time, drink my beer!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Hmmm... I'm a maybe. I'd stay at the lodge though, as the wife would be in tow. I already promised her Cedar Point, so might as well time it right and make this also if I can.


----------



## bonggoy

mmblz said:


> woohoo!
> dibs on a shack bed.
> will help with breakfast basics (scrambled eggs, bacon)
> definitely will bring some alcohol... anyone remember what was the most popular and what did not get consumed?


Beer, scotch, rum, red wine and port. Whatever booze not consumed, Rob took care of it ... I love you buddy ... please don't beat me up ...


----------



## DonJefe

mmblz said:


> woohoo!
> dibs on a shack bed.
> will help with breakfast basics (scrambled eggs, bacon)
> definitely will bring some alcohol... anyone remember what was the most popular and what did not get consumed?


MOJITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor

I've wanted sooo bad to go to this ... BUT ... I'm not going to be able to. :c I'll be in GA by then and just won't be able to make it back up. Dang it!!!!!


----------



## JPH

u 

Have fun.


----------



## Sean9689

Who's Coming:

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield

*Copy & paste your name on the list and repost.*


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Damn, this sounds like a blast. I might have to make the 2.5 hour drive up for this. There's also a chance I'll be taking a job in Cleveland soon, so I may already be closer. I'll know more when it comes closer :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Who's Coming:

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Man, cannot wait! Looking forward to some Perch & Sam's Steak! To say last year was "unforgettable" would be an understatement....for obvious reasons...





DonJefe said:


> Ditto!!!





ToddziLLa said:


> I am there 100,000%.





bonggoy said:


> SHAAAAAAACK HERF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm coming with the Chicken and Rob (if we can pry him loose from his WoW).
> 
> And this time, drink my beer!!!!





mmblz said:


> woohoo!
> dibs on a shack bed.


:tpd: With Julian, dibs on a shack Bed!

And to the rest of my Shack brothers from last year, Wooohoo!!

I'll bring the coffee if that's okay with everybody.


----------



## 68TriShield

Well,i do cook a mean breakfast.....


----------



## RPB67

Definately thinking about it !

Sounds real good.


----------



## Navydoc

I'm so there....room booked:tu


----------



## Sean9689

Who's Coming:

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield


----------



## Ermo

Who's Coming:

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield

Can't wait to see everyone again!!


----------



## RedBaron

Trainwrek (aka Danbreeze) and I are in. Room is booked.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Ermo said:


> Who's Coming:
> 
> Da Klugs
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo (hotel) & Jessica (loft)
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone again!!


Fixed for ya!


----------



## bonggoy

RedBaron said:


> Trainwrek (aka Danbreeze) and I are in. Room is booked.


Can I crash on your room? I'll sleep on the floor


----------



## bonggoy

ToddziLLa said:


> Fixed for ya!


:r

Btw. Dibs on a shack bed.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Who's Coming:
> 
> Da Klugs
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone again!!


Who's Coming:[/U]

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield


----------



## King James

Count me in! pending I don't have another trip to Florida planned..... haha  Bring on the tent baby!!!

Who's Coming:[/u]

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield


----------



## Seanohue

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue

Gonna add myself to the maybes because its still a long way off and I do want to go to Cedar Point, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really bad.


----------



## RedBaron

Da Klugs 
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue


----------



## hollywood

RedBaron said:


> Da Klugs
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> *Mr. & Mrs Hollywood*
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue


Can we put our name it the hat for a return visit and a shack bed!?!


----------



## Da Klugs

:r

It's not for like 3 1/2 months.

Some Shack Lodging comments.

*Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *

Dave and Jane
The Bruces - Have not heard
The Jeffs - Have not heard
The Seangars - Have not heard

The wait list...

Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first) 
The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
The Rockstars 2nd time visitor

Single Guy Accomodations

*Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *

I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.

*Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*

Todzilla
Icehog3
Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
??? 
???

*Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*

I think Vic slept on the couch last year
Blow up Mattress 1
Blow up Mattress 2

I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here. 

Sorry the place isn't bigger.


----------



## Sandman

I would be considered a maybe at this point. I would love to be there, and I will have a much better idea in the coming months.


----------



## ResIpsa

:r

It's not for like 3 1/2 months.

Some Shack Lodging comments.

*Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *

Dave and Jane
The Bruces - Have not heard
The Jeffs - Have not heard
The Seangars - Have not heard

The wait list...

Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first) 
The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
The Rockstars 2nd time visitor

Single Guy Accomodations

*Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *

I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.

ResIpsa

*Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*

Todzilla
Icehog3
Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
??? 
???

*Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*

Couch
Blow up Mattress 1
Blow up Mattress 2

I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here. 

Sorry the place isn't bigger.

Well, I began on the hammock , then moved to the couch. But then you kindly moved me into an empty bed in the bunkroom, which is where I stayed. I'd move up to the loft if there was a spot, but I'm afraid of the snoring.......Oh the humanity, Sweet Jesus the snoring!!!!


----------



## King James

I'm very low on the pecking order... but if the tent doesn't work out for me I'll sleep in the loft w/ the Hog and Co. My guess is it will fill up w/ people who have higher dibs but just throwing it out there


----------



## Trooper

All I need is a small cool space - inside or outside - so, if I do show up (it's not always up to me), it shouldn't be too hard to find some space.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Depending on the job situation, I'll be there. If it's Suzi's weekend off, we'll both be there. Made hotel reservations, so hope to make it!


----------



## Pablo

I would have a chance of attending provided I do not get arrested at Mega Mob!


----------



## Commander Quan

Dave, I'd love to come but unfortunately it's the same weekend I'll be in Cancun


----------



## smokin' machinist

This sounds like a MUST herf! I'll have to check with the wifey. :ss


----------



## steelheaderdu

Is the newest DeWitt going to be invited? :ss 

Steelheaderdu
wife
baby

might stop by for an hour :tu


----------



## Sean9689

I have good news, only 95 days away! :ss


----------



## Bruce

Sandy and I will be there!


----------



## spooble

MapQuest said:


> Total Est. Time: 11 hours, 1 minute
> Total Est. Distance: 663.17 miles


That's a heck of a drive, but I think Techninja and I are just crazy enough to do it! We'll be pinching tits... er pitching tents.


----------



## tech-ninja

spooble said:


> That's a heck of a drive, but I think Techninja and I are just crazy enough to do it! We'll be pinching tits... er pitching tents.


Chad, it was easy to talk you into this.  :tu

Pinch Tit reference - clicky


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pds said:


> I would have a chance of attending provided I do not get arrested at Mega Mob!


I'll call in a favor if need be, or get ya bail money together :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

spooble said:


> That's a heck of a drive, but I think Techninja and I are just crazy enough to do it! We'll be pinching tits... er pitching tents.


Dude,i drove 560 miles to the non-herf....


----------



## Da Klugs

:r

It's not for like 3 1/2 months.

Some Shack Lodging comments.

*Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *

Dave and Jane
The Bruces - Confirmed
The Jeffs - Have not heard
The Seangars - Have not heard

The wait list...

Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first) 
The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
The Rockstars 2nd time visitor

Single Guy Accomodations

*Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *

I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.

ResIpsa
Dafu
Donjefe
MMBLZ
?

*Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*

Todzilla
Icehog3
Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
??? 
???

*Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*

Couch - Simplified
Blow up Mattress 1
Blow up Mattress 2

I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here. 

Sorry the place isn't bigger.


----------



## DonJefe

Put me down for the bunk room in case Deb decides last minute not to go.


----------



## mr.c

spooble said:


> That's a heck of a drive, but I think Techninja and I are just crazy enough to do it! *We'll be pinching tits... er pitching tents. *


really? 
:bn


----------



## rumballs

i was in the bunkroom...


----------



## spooble

tech-ninja said:


> Chad, it was easy to talk you into this.  :tu


Really now... Have you ever had a tough time talking me into a herf??? I'm just surprised at how easy it was to talk my wife into it. She'll be 7 months pregnant by then, and she offered no resistance at all. I love that woman!


----------



## tech-ninja

spooble said:


> Really now... Have you ever had a tough time talking me into a herf??? I'm just surprised at how easy it was to talk my wife into it. She'll be 7 months pregnant by then, and she offered no resistance at all. I love that woman!


Was she asleep or drugged when you asked? Did you get it in writing? Record it?

Like Dave says, it is 3 1/2 months away and a pregnant womens memory might not work well.


----------



## bonggoy

Can I call dibs on the couch? Pretty please ... 



Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> It's not for like 3 1/2 months.
> 
> Some Shack Lodging comments.
> 
> *Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *
> 
> Dave and Jane
> The Bruces - Confirmed
> The Jeffs - Have not heard
> The Seangars - Have not heard
> 
> The wait list...
> 
> Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first)
> The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
> The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
> The Rockstars 2nd time visitor
> 
> Single Guy Accomodations
> 
> *Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *
> 
> I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.
> 
> ResIpsa
> Dafu
> Donjefe
> MMBLZ
> ?
> 
> *Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*
> 
> Todzilla
> Icehog3
> Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
> ???
> ???
> 
> *Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*
> 
> Couch
> Blow up Mattress 1
> Blow up Mattress 2
> 
> I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here.
> 
> Sorry the place isn't bigger.


----------



## C From The D

To my dismay, I was not able to make it last year. There is no way I am missing it this year. I'M IN.


----------



## C From The D

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> It's not for like 3 1/2 months.
> 
> Some Shack Lodging comments.
> 
> *Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *
> 
> Dave and Jane
> The Bruces - Confirmed
> The Jeffs - Have not heard
> The Seangars - Have not heard
> 
> The wait list...
> 
> Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first)
> The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
> The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
> The Rockstars 2nd time visitor
> 
> Single Guy Accomodations
> 
> *Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *
> 
> I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.
> 
> ResIpsa
> Dafu
> Donjefe
> MMBLZ
> ?
> 
> *Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*
> 
> Todzilla
> Icehog3
> Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
> ???
> ???
> 
> *Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*
> 
> Couch
> Blow up Mattress 1
> Blow up Mattress 2
> 
> I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here.
> 
> Sorry the place isn't bigger.


I'm game for an air mattress if still available.


----------



## Ermo

C from the D, Booker and life-partner Maurice, Ermo and Jessica, The D is gonna be well represented!!


----------



## ResIpsa

Ermo said:


> C from the D, Booker and life-partner Maurice, Ermo and Jessica, The D is gonna be well represented!!


Jessica and WHO??? Who's Ermo??? Was someone with Jessica???

Just kidding, E, looking forward to herfing with you again,


----------



## Da Klugs

Sorry Ronnie - Sam just came into my office and said "what am I, chopped liver?" Sam gets dibs on anything he wants. One of those horse that brung ya type of things. Being a smart man and frequent guest ... he knows .... the couch is the most comfy place to sleep.

If you are interested the matching chair and Ottoman might be a perfect fit and is in the same comfy zone.

Some Shack Lodging comments.

*Bedrooms for couples: 4 - Dibs for those that return. *

Dave and Jane
The Bruces - Confirmed
The Jeffs - Have not heard
The Seangars - Have not heard

The wait list...

Kait and Sean (I cant believe I'm promoting this but family comes first) 
The Donjefes 3rd time visitor (tiebreaker arrived first at SH I)
The Hollywoods 3rd time visitor
The Rockstars 2nd time visitor

Single Guy Accomodations

*Bunk Room - Sleeps 5 - 2 bunks and a pull out *

I'm confused on who slept here last year post it up.

ResIpsa
Dafu
Donjefe
MMBLZ
?

*Loft - Sleeps 5 - 2 futons, 3 single beds*

Again confused who else was here?

Todzilla
Icehog3
Rockstar (but Dawnie is here this year)
??? 
???

*Living room - 3 - If you really want to sleep here*

Couch - Simplified
Giant chair and ottoman - Bonggoy?
Blow up Mattress 1
Blow up Mattress 2

I think 21 is about the max for house sleeping. You guys can figure it out from here. 

Sorry the place isn't bigger.


----------



## Ermo

Da Klugs said:


> Sorry Ronnie -
> If you are interested the matching chair and Ottoman might be a perfect fit and is in the same comfy zone.


Or you could share the rug with Moccha!! :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Da Klugs
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood


Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel

If all these MD people end up going then i'll go.
Edit: Added Zach. He can be forced


----------



## hollywood

spooble said:


> Really now... Have you ever had a tough time talking me into a herf??? I'm just surprised at how easy it was to talk my wife into it. She'll be 7 months pregnant by then, and she offered no resistance at all. I love that woman!


That's great!! That is close to how pregnant my wife was for SH I! You just have to love having a great wife!!:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

Da Klugs said:


> *Giant chair *and ottoman - *Bonggoy*?


anyone see any irony here?


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> If you are interested the matching chair and Ottoman might be a perfect fit and is in the same comfy zone.





Bigwaved said:


> anyone see any irony here?


If XXX comes, then Dustin and Ronnie can double up and share.....space is limited, no sense in wasting it.


----------



## trogdor

Da Klugs
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
*Trogdor*

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel


----------



## Seanohue

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> 
> If all these MD people end up going then i'll go.
> Edit: Added Zach. He can be forced


carpool dude


----------



## bonggoy

Da Klugs said:


> Sorry Ronnie - Sam just came into my office and said "what am I, chopped liver?" Sam gets dibs on anything he wants. One of those horse that brung ya type of things. Being a smart man and frequent guest ... he knows .... the couch is the most comfy place to sleep.
> 
> If you are interested the matching chair and Ottoman might be a perfect fit and is in the same comfy zone.
> 
> Giant chair and ottoman - Bonggoy?


My 6'5" body won't fit in the chair and ottoman. :r

The chair and ottoman is more than enough. You know I don't require that much space. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
*seagarsmoker*

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel


----------



## smokin' machinist

Da Klugs
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist

You are not in the family yet Sean I am the number 2 man around here!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs
*MOCHA*
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist

*Sammy boy, you're still #3 even if I'm #4. *:r


----------



## raisin

Da Klugs
*MOCHA*
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist

I can't miss the Herf Chicken again!


----------



## icehog3

Dave, I think alumnus Ian was hoping for one of the spots in the loft with Todd, (Freddy, Dawnie?) and I......or as we call it, the "100 Decibel Zone". :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> or as we call it, the "100 Decibel Zone". :r


Chainsaw Alley?
Jet Engine Way?
Earthquake Boulevard?

:r

Wonder if Angel is coming or not. All dese women be messing tings up yo.  j/k


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Chainsaw Alley?
> Jet Engine Way?
> Earthquake Boulevard?
> 
> :r
> 
> Wonder if Angel is coming or not. All dese women be messing tings up yo.  j/k


Insomnia Row? (For those who dare stay near us). :r


----------



## RedBaron

I thought GtownRob earnd a spot in the loft?? :hn 


Are those wierd guys from Kentucky coming again?:r


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Insomnia Row? (For those who dare stay near us). :r


we don't have to be anyway near you, to hear you


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Okay... now let me see if I can arrange it. Anyone want to share a room... I do not snore. Well, unless I drink lots of rum. 

:ss:al:ss:al


----------



## DonJefe

RedBaron said:


> I thought GtownRob earnd a spot in the loft?? :hn
> 
> Are those wierd guys from Kentucky coming again?:r


Who exactly would you be referring to? :mn :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay... now let me see if I can arrange it. Anyone want to share a room... I do not snore. Well, unless I drink lots of rum.
> 
> :ss:al:ss:al


You will snore at this shin dig then...


----------



## Trooper

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Trooper - if I can drag my peoples away from work - he can be as pissy as a cat sometimes!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Well, looks like myself and the wife will be coming to this event. We still have a couple of details to hammer out, but the chances are good.

We'll probably tent it this time due to low $$$flow (unless Shack room miraculously is available for 1st timers).

I'll get the definite word soon! :tu


----------



## Ermo

Just booked and got off the phone with South Beach Resort.

She told me 6 of the 15 rooms are gone, and since we are booking so fast she will extend the group rate to many more rooms if needed.

Dave she said you can call her if you have questions.


----------



## RedBaron

I know 3/15 rooms were booked in the 1st hour of this thread!


----------



## steelheaderdu

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Da Klugs
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> 
> If all these MD people end up going then i'll go.
> Edit: Added Zach. He can be forced


I guess everyone keeps passing over my thread.  See you all next year.:bx


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Would so loved to have made this herf?? 
It was reading thru the shack herf II thread that planted the seed about coming over to the USA.

August is such a dodgy month with three of my four kids having birthdays in this month!!

If I win lotto between now and then and can fly over in my learjet.....who knows!

Drinking games....late night ramblings with Rob.......dancing with a chicken.....listening to a snoring symphony.....:tu


----------



## Sean9689

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Drinking games....late night ramblings with Rob.......dancing with a chicken.....listening to a snoring symphony.....:tu


You forgot: Dave showing cart-newbs how to properly drive into trees. :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Zing! 
(ps Sean, you need an 08 Viper)


----------



## Sean9689

RedBaron said:


> Zing!
> (ps Sean, you need an 08 Viper)


Nah, I have my GTS just perfect. That, and it's quicker than a new one. :tu Ask Freddy and ToddziLLa.  :r I'm going to be buried with the GTS...


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> Nah, I have my GTS just perfect. That, and it's quicker than a new one. :tu Ask Freddy and ToddziLLa.  :r I'm going to be buried with the GTS...


Still recovering from the whiplash! Hitting 60 MPH in first gear was fun.


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Still recovering from the whiplash! Hitting 60 MPH in first gear was fun.


140 in 3rd gear was even better....lol



icehog3 said:


> Dave, I think alumnus Ian was hoping for one of the spots in the loft with Todd, (Freddy, Dawnie?) and I......or as we call it, the "100 Decibel Zone". :r


yes, she wants to stay at the shack...lol. if theres room.


----------



## King James

I still like the vid of you 2 in the golf cart the best


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> Zing!
> (ps Sean, you need an 08 Viper)


He's not the only one!


----------



## icehog3

Tom, Freddy, Dawnie, Todd and Ian in the loft?


----------



## Sean9689

cabinetsticker said:


> He's not the only one!


I'll stick with my GEN II. Much better looking cars compared to the GEN III (2003-present), IMO. Although, I wouldn't mind _adding_ an '08 to the garage, it's not going to happen.  I'll just have to test yours out, Eric, old buddy, old pal.


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> Tom, Freddy, Dawnie, Todd and Ian in the loft?


I feel sorry for Dawnie. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> I feel sorry for Dawnie. :r


She knows what she is in for! Freddy gave her fair warning!


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> I feel sorry for Dawnie. :r


Freddy needs to get a room at south beach. Loft is bach sleeping. Don't trust the jet engine crowd with another mans woman. Escpecially since Todd and Freddy are so easy to mistake in the dark.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Freddy needs to get a room at south beach. Loft is bach sleeping. Don't trust the jet engine crowd with another mans woman. Escpecially since Todd and Freddy are so easy to mistake in the dark.


When people take time out of their busy day to poke fun at you, you know they care. 

:r :r


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> When people take time out of their busy day to poke fun at you, you know they care.
> 
> :r :r


:r I've heard that before.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Freddy needs to get a room at south beach. Loft is bach sleeping. Don't trust the jet engine crowd with another mans woman. Escpecially since Todd and Freddy are so easy to mistake in the dark.


I don't want to know how you found this out!!!


----------



## DAFU

icehog3 said:


> Dave, I think alumnus Ian was hoping for one of the spots in the loft with Todd, (Freddy, Dawnie?) and I......or as we call it, the "100 Decibel Zone". :r


The _Bunk Room_ is a little cramped, but sooooo tranquil I'll gladly stake my claim there..................

Glad to see you're keeping things the same this year Dave. WHY MESS WITH A GOOD THING....................:tu

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Freddy needs to get a room at south beach. Loft is bach sleeping. Don't trust the jet engine crowd with another mans woman. Escpecially since Todd and Freddy are so easy to mistake in the dark.


I am more suprised that Dawnie trusts Freddy with Todd in the next bed! :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Tom, Freddy, Dawnie, Todd and Ian in the loft?


Sorry to be late in chiming in, but I'd gladly stake claim to one of the loft bunks, if it's available. Can't wait guys, planning on coming in on Thursday this year, 3 days just wan't enough!!!!


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> *Freddy needs to get a room at south beach. Loft is bach sleeping.* Don't trust the jet engine crowd with another mans woman. Escpecially since Todd and Freddy are so easy to mistake in the dark.


well there you have it then..theres more room now.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

:bl 

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
4WheelVFR


----------



## Sean9689

The list continues to grow...  :ss


----------



## RedBaron

I think Trainwrek and I are shooting to arrive 8am friday.  (read Klugs may wake up with herf chicken in bed with him)


----------



## 4WheelVFR

If the weather is mild, with permission, I'd like to bring my tent. I'd prefer that over a hotel any day.


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> I think Trainwrek and I are shooting to arrive 8am friday.  (read Klugs may wake up with herf chicken in bed with him)


Nah, Dave doesn't wake up until like noon every day!


----------



## raisin

RedBaron said:


> I think Trainwrek and I are shooting to arrive 8am friday.  (read Klugs may wake up with herf chicken in bed with him)


Red-eye express? :w


----------



## hollywood

raisin said:


> Red-eye express? :w


let's just hope he's not thinking "brown-eye express"!!:r :hn :r

sorry ... tasteless for sure; but too funny to pass up!!!


----------



## chibnkr

Going to do my best to make it, but it's difficult to commit given that I have a 5 month old at home... Keeping my fingers crossed, though. From all I've heard from Tom, Sean, and Dave it sound like a killer herf! If I don't make it I'll be sure to send Tom (icehog) with something interesting for the PPP.


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna try to make it (if you'll have me) :tu 


Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
4WheelVFR
cabinetsticker


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> I think Trainwrek and I are shooting to arrive 8am friday.  (read Klugs may wake up with herf chicken in bed with him)


Wait in the drive until you see the first body. :r

No more choking the chicken this year Chris!


----------



## Sean9689

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm gonna try to make it (if you'll have me) :tu


I hope you can make it, bro! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## drevim

I'm in!!! Any chance I have to sleep with Tom and Todd, how could I not!!!

:bl 
Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
Drevim

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
4WheelVFR
cabinetsticker


----------



## hollywood

drevim said:


> I'm in!!! Any chance I have to sleep with Tom and Todd, how could I not!!!


Right on! Gonna be great to see ya again!!:tu :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm gonna try to make it (if you'll have me) :tu


Price of admission for first year attendees (well, you anyway) is one cigar from each of your boxes. Hope you can still make it. 



drevim said:


> I'm in!!! Any chance I have to sleep with Tom and Todd, how could I not!!!


An Ian sandwich! Woohoo! :bl :mn


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Price of admission for first year attendees (well, you anyway) is one cigar from each of your boxes. Hope you can still make it.
> 
> An Ian sandwich! Woohoo! :bl :mn


Admission must only be paid to Alumni, so there should be plenty for all!  :r

Ian.....is that what you meant when you kept asking Todd and I how much "bread" we had?


----------



## Simplified

Dock is in and Dave declared the shack officially open at 4:45 today...

We will make sure all of the new toys are ready to go for August


Todd wait until you see the new golf cart!!!:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> Todd wait until you see the new golf cart!!!:tu


I know I can't wait! I'm eagerly anticipating the newly "beefed up" cart too!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I know I can't wait! I'm eagerly anticipating the newly "beefed up" cart too!


Does it come with a new crash helmet??


----------



## RedBaron

Gee Dave, could you please show me how to drive the golf cart again, pretty please? LOL :fu 


My main concern is if Freddy is gonna make the 8hour pie again? :dr


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> Gee Dave, could you please show me how to drive the golf cart again, pretty please? LOL :fu
> 
> My main concern is if Freddy is gonna make the 8hour pie again? :dr


If he does... Jane says to bring his own pan this time. :hn


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> I know I can't wait! I'm eagerly anticipating the newly "beefed up" cart too!





icehog3 said:


> Does it come with a new crash helmet??


does it come with wire cages around the headlights??


----------



## No1der

Looks fantastic but it's just a little bit out of the way for me. I'm all the way in VA. My lousy luck eh?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

No1der said:


> Looks fantastic but it's just a little bit out of the way for me. I'm all the way in VA. My lousy luck eh?


Well the whole list of "Maybes" are in MD. It could turn into a big carpool.


----------



## DAFU

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Well the whole list of "Maybes" are in MD. It could turn into a big carpool.


Sounds great..................just follow the _Chicken_ riding the Scooter!


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> If he does... Jane says to bring his own pan this time. :hn


thats right..i still owe ya a pan huh..lol..and no, if i even make the herf, i wont be making that again..takes away from my cigar smoking time..but i told Sam i would help him slave on the grill..maybe i could make something else that doesnt take all day..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> thats right..i still owe ya a pan huh..lol..*and no, if i even make the herf*, i wont be making that again..takes away from my cigar smoking time..but i told Sam i would help him slave on the grill..maybe i could make something else that doesnt take all day..


Say what?????


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Say what?????


well, it all depends on Dawnie's schedule..Got a couple of trips lined up before the shack that she will be away from home on her days off. 1 being Socal..She really wants to go to that. doing both herfs might be too much time away from home for her. If she ends up working during the shack, I will prolly come solo and if she gets those days off during the shack then i will just have to skip this years shack herf unless she decides to skip socal. Dont think we can do both but ya never know..


----------



## King James

Rock Star said:


> well, it all depends on Dawnie's schedule..Got a couple of trips lined up before the shack that she will be away from home on her days off. 1 being Socal..She really wants to go to that. doing both herfs might be too much time away from home for her. If she ends up working during the shack, I will prolly come solo and if she gets those days off during the shack then i will just have to skip this years shack herf unless she decides to skip socal. Dont think we can do both but ya never know..


lies! you have to do both! and the brewer herf 2  haha. Hope to see ya at one of em tho


----------



## raisin

Rock Star said:


> well, it all depends on Dawnie's schedule..Got a couple of trips lined up before the shack that she will be away from home on her days off. 1 being Socal..She really wants to go to that. doing both herfs might be too much time away from home for her. If she ends up working during the shack, I will prolly come solo and if she gets those days off during the shack then i will just have to skip this years shack herf unless she decides to skip socal. Dont think we can do both but ya never know..


So I'm guessing that J&R's is definately off the table...:bx


----------



## Puffy69

if i had it my way..thats all ide do is herf...lol


----------



## chibnkr

Rock Star said:


> if i had it my way..thats all ide do is herf...lol


Well, Freddy, I can think of ONE other thing...then again...


----------



## germantown rob

i have not read though all posts yet, which i will be doing....

The sad news is i don't think i will be making it this year. the wife will be way to close to popping and it would be wrong of me. 

sorry to all that wanted some cheap entertainment and thrills from the likes of me but duty calls.


----------



## germantown rob

That being stated and a lone in a post i will say she is still over a month due from then and is i can get a really fast car for the weekend i may pop on for a night. I have access to a vehical that tops out at 184mph but that may not do it if anne goes into labor. so still looking for 205+...so you never know, i could still be there...lol


----------



## RedBaron

Dammit Seangar did you give Rob the keys to the fing Deloren again!!


----------



## germantown rob

RedBaron said:


> Dammit Seangar did you give Rob the keys to the fing Deloren again!!


speaking of fast cars, i would like to make you ceremony, if i can, before the rest of the shit i have to do that night...need directions.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> then i will just have to skip this years shack herf


Where is the "pouting" smilie?



germantown rob said:


> The sad news is i don't think i will be making it this year. the wife will be way to close to popping and *it would be wrong of me*.


When has that ever stopped you Rob? :r

Hope you make MMH if you can't make the Shack.


----------



## Seanohue

My dream of Shack Herf is starting to look like a reality. How does the camping work at this place? Do I need to reserve a spot or something?


----------



## DonJefe

Wearing my SHII shirt to work today. I always get asked questions when I wear it. What's a Shack Herf? Why is that guy sitting on a toilet?  :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Seanohue said:


> My dream of Shack Herf is starting to look like a reality. How does the camping work at this place? Do I need to reserve a spot or something?


There is a small beach on the property which could probably hold 2 or 3 tents depending on size. There is lawn space and a pier too, but whether or not the owner would want tents cramping that up to him.


----------



## icehog3

Jeff....Compadre!!! Shack Herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Todd...Loft Bud!!!! Shack Herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trooper

ToddziLLa said:


> There is a small beach on the property which could probably hold 2 or 3 tents depending on size. There is lawn space and a pier too, but whether or not the owner would want tents cramping that up to him.


I hope that there is a space for my tent - the 2 leggers don't usually like me in the hotel and my peoples is cheap as chit!!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

ToddziLLa said:


> There is a small beach on the property which could probably hold 2 or 3 tents depending on size. There is lawn space and a pier too, but whether or not the owner would want tents cramping that up to him.


Oh, I assumed there was some more room for tents. It sounds like more than 3 folks want to tent....how many can actually fit?


----------



## cre8v1

spooble said:


> That's a heck of a drive, but I think Techninja and I are just crazy enough to do it! We'll be pinching tits... er pitching tents.


Well, they talked me into it.  Perhaps us Southern Boys aren't quite right in the head but it looks like I'll be making the trip with tech-ninja and spooble as long as this is still open. I'll be pinching tits with them.  I may have to strap my tent to the roof of the car to make room for the stogies, though. :ss

My question is, does a 12 hour road trip qualify as a pre-herf herf? Woot!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I would definitely make it if I could tent with Sean at the Shack.


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> I would definitely make it if I could tent with Sean at the Shack.


Ooooo, you mean it


----------



## SaltyMcGee

TMoneYNYY said:


> I would definitely make it if I could tent with Sean at the Shack.


I totally won a bet...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

SaltyMcGee said:


> I totally won a bet...


I'm totally the brunt of a joke...


----------



## replicant_argent

Thats a one man tube tent, man, just be careful.




Not that theres anything wrong with that....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

SaltyMcGee said:


> I totally won a bet...


You thought they had a "thing" too!! At least they are making it public now........


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Kiwi Michelle said:


> You thought they had a "thing" too!! At least they are making it public now........


Wait... WAIT!!!!! I mean GO TO the herf with him... NOT, um... Shack with him.


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> Wait... WAIT!!!!! I mean GO TO the herf with him... NOT, um... Shack with him.


Psh, I know you have an alterior motive; or should I say, prosterior


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> Psh, I know you have an alterior motive; or should I say, prosterior


Actually, it's posterior... BUT OKAY!


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> Actually, it's posterior... BUT OKAY!


No its not. Prosterior, as is proctologist?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> No its not. Prosterior, as is proctologist?


Owned... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Posterior


----------



## Seanohue

TMoneYNYY said:


> Owned... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Posterior


We are so not rooming now. :fu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Seanohue said:


> We are so not rooming now. :fu


DAMNIT!!!!!


----------



## King James

stop bantering up the damn thread you two... thats Tom's and my job


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> stop bantering up the damn thread you two... thats Tom's and my job


Word.


----------



## rumballs

Seanohue said:


> Psh, I know you have an alterior motive; or should I say, prosterior


ulterior


----------



## raisin

Seanohue said:


> We are so not rooming now. :fu


Why not? - one of you can stay in the interior of the tent, the other on the outerior!

(as long as we're going with the Bowery Boy's riff...)


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> Why not? - one of you can stay in the interior of the tent, the other on the outerior!
> 
> (as long as we're going with the Bowery Boy's riff...)


"Dave has a pond.....and a pool.....The pond would be good for you"  :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, the G/F and I checked... and there is no way we can make it... it is an 8 hour Drive minimum and neither of us have enough vacation time to take both Friday and Monday of that weekend off. airfare is frigging expensive from Philly or any of the smaller airports. Looked into flying into, Cleveland, Akron, Toledo and Detroit. All expensive, so maybe next year. Although, who knows between now and then we may get a wild bug up our ash.


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> Although, who knows between now and then we may get a wild bug up our ash.


I sure hope so Drifty, would love to herf with you, your G/F, and your wild bug.


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> "Dave has a pond.....and a pool.....The pond would be good for you"  :r


Well, that would depend on where he keeps the Baby Ruth's...:tu


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> Well, that would depend on where he keeps the Baby Ruth's...:tu


Dookie!!!!!!

:r :r


----------



## Danbreeze

The only varmit poontang that is good is dead varmit poontang....


----------



## C From The D

Sean9689 said:


> Da Klugs
> *MOCHA*
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> C From The D
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> 
> Can't wait for this one either. See you all at MOB


----------



## Havanaaddict

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
*Havanaaddict*99.9% 
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU

Maybe:

Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist

I can't wait to hang out with all the guys I know & meet some new ones:tu


----------



## Deem

Havanaaddict said:


> Da Klugs
> MOCHA
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> *Havanaaddict*99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> cabinetsticker
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> 
> I can't wait to hang out with all the guys I know & meet some new ones:tu


Man, I am so jealous of you guys!
And now Mark's going too.
This just sounds like such a great place to herf and alot of wonderful people too.
hey, is that _Jefe_ the one from socal or someone else?


----------



## Guest

Looks like i got bumped off the maybe list. LOL.


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Looks like i got bumped off the maybe list. LOL.


You May Be in hot water if you don't show up. 

Look again.


----------



## gorob23

Sean9689 said:


> Who's Coming:
> 
> Da Klugs
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Budman
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> 
> *Copy & paste your name on the list and repost.*


I'm there in Spirit:w

Rob


----------



## dahigman

I should be good to go! 

Now I have to decide whether to come in Thursday or Friday, and should I fly or drive?????


----------



## ToddziLLa

Can't wait to herf with you again Mark! 

Deem, wish you could come brother! This Jefe is from good 'ol Louisville KY. 

See ya there Jeff! The answer to your question? Just shake the Polish PDA! :r


----------



## Brandon

Havanaaddict said:


> Da Klugs
> MOCHA
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> *Havanaaddict*99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> 
> I should be able to make this one. I'll be stuck in Barberton (Akron, OH) from July through October. I'll just have to not go back to Chicago that weekend. I might sleep outside if the weather is nice, or split a hotel room if anyone is interested.


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9% 
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon


I forgot to add my name to the list.
I wondered how long for someone to mention the Polish PDA. Thanks Todd :tg


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9% 
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon


----------



## drevim

No love for the slow poster, I got dropped.....I'll be in Thursday.

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9% 
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
*Drevim*

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
cabinetsticker


----------



## icehog3

Havanaaddict said:


> I can't wait to hang out with all the guys I know & meet some new ones:tu


Excellent Mark! Very cool!!!:tu

There is an ice cream place off the island called the Dairy Dock that Dave and Sam have initiated us all to. They are famous for their peach sundaes and orange swirls, but maybe we can get a couple Root Beer Floats!!

Deem...just come my friend....you won't be sorry!!


----------



## King James

Anyone else thinking bout coming on Thursday?


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> Anyone else thinking bout coming on Thursday?


I am about 90% sure I will be.


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> I am about 90% sure I will be.


I'm prolly about 50% sure I'll see you there then. Math question of the day. If you are 90% sure you will be there and I am 50% sure.... what is the probability of us smoking together on Thursday?


----------



## seagarsmoker

King James said:


> I'm prolly about 50% sure I'll see you there then. Math question of the day. If you are 90% sure you will be there and I am 50% sure.... what is the probability of us smoking together on Thursday?


45%?


----------



## Seanohue

Jim, if I come I will probably be driving up thursday.


----------



## Havanaaddict

icehog3 said:


> Excellent Mark! Very cool!!!:tu
> 
> There is an ice cream place off the island called the Dairy Dock that Dave and Sam have initiated us all to. They are famous for their peach sundaes and orange swirls, *but maybe we can get a couple Root Beer Floats!!*
> Deem...just come my friend....you won't be sorry!!


You will have to make mine a diet "*You know I am watching my girlish figure*"


----------



## spooble

King James said:


> Anyone else thinking bout coming on Thursday?


Tech-ninja, Cre8v1, and I will be there Thursday. Still have room in the tent for us? 

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
cabinetsticker


----------



## Sean9689

Damn that's a big list already. I think we're going to have to have tryouts or something for the 1st-timers.


----------



## Sean9689

gorob23 said:


> I'm there in Spirit:w
> 
> Rob


:r Love that avatar bro! Too funny! :r

We'll call you up for a phone conference herf linked between The Deck and The Shack.


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Damn that's a big list already. I think we're going to have to have tryouts or something for the 1st-timers.


foot races???? Could be entertaining......

I'll volunteer my services as the pace car......


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Anyone else thinking bout coming on Thursday?


I am hoping to come out Thursday this year, so no giant chickens try to steal my futon. :r


----------



## icehog3

Havanaaddict said:


> You will have to make mine a diet "*You know I am watching my girlish figure*"


Diet Root Beer?? We will need to find a combo that tastes like that. :r


----------



## Guest

I'm a definite. :tu 

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)


----------



## ca21455

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455


----------



## BigVito

Sean9689 said:


> You forgot: Dave showing cart-newbs how to properly drive into trees. :tu


:r would like to see that.


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455
BigVito (will find out tomorrow)


----------



## BigVito

no good, that is the week I'll be in Mohnton, Pa
:hn 


BigVito said:


> Da Klugs
> MOCHA
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Havanaaddict 99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> 4WheelVFR
> Drevim
> spooble
> Tech-ninja
> Cre8v1
> cabinetsticker
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Seanohue
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
> CA21455


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> no good, that is the week I'll be in Mohnton, Pa
> :hn


That sucks! I'm not sure if I'll make it yet either. I'm taking my wife out of town for her birthday that month and I'm going to a Dream Theater concert in Rosemont IL that month too. Hopefully I'll make it. It sounds like fun.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> That sucks! I'm not sure if I'll make it yet either. I'm taking my wife out of town for her birthday that month and I'm going to a Dream Theater concert in Rosemont IL that month too. Hopefully I'll make it. It sounds like fun.


take your wife to the herf, that is out of town


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> take your wife to the herf, that is out of town


That might be dangerous for my health......"Hey Hon! Guess where I'm takin' you for your birthday......Shack Herf III!" :r She would kill me. I'm probably taking her shopping along Michigan Ave instead..... :hn


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> That might be dangerous for my health......"Hey Hon! Guess where I'm takin' you for your birthday......Shack Herf III!" :r She would kill me. I'm probably taking her shopping along Michigan Ave instead..... :hn


they have roller coasters there for her :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> they have roller coasters there for her :r


ROFL, that's even better!


----------



## shaerza

Da Klugs
MOCHA
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
Shaerza


Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455
BigVito (will find out tomorrow)
_______________________________________

I am looking to split a room/tent/floor with one (or more) other people. Really just need a 7'x3' chunk of real estate! Hit me with a PM if your also looking.. I saw a few mentions but they were older posts.


----------



## Ermo

Anyone else scared of the guy with 1 post coming to SH?? :r 

"But he's got an axe!"

"No, thats a bottle opener."


----------



## shaerza

Ermo said:


> Anyone else scared of the guy with 1 post coming to SH?? :r
> 
> "But he's got an axe!"
> 
> "No, thats a bottle opener."


Well you certainly wouldn't want me showing up without my cigar cutter would you?!


----------



## ResIpsa

Ermo said:


> Anyone else scared of the guy with 1 post coming to SH?? :r
> 
> "But he's got an axe!"
> 
> "No, thats a bottle opener."


Why would _we_ be scared?

He's bunking with you and Jessica, isn't he??


----------



## ToddziLLa

ResIpsa said:


> Why would we be scared?
> 
> He's bunking with you and Jessica, isn't he??


Jessica is in the loft this year. Where Ermo is staying, who knows?!?

hehe...j/k bud.


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> Jessica is in the loft this year. Where Ermo is staying, who knows?!?
> 
> hehe...j/k bud.


with shaerza


----------



## smokin' machinist

WOW, that list has grown. Kids have been keeping me busy lately, haven't spent much time on the board. Driving from Cleveland airport looks to be about an hour and fairly simple, any advice from anyone who knows the area?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigVito

smokin' machinist said:


> WOW, that list has grown. Kids have been keeping me busy lately, haven't spent much time on the board. Driving from Cleveland airport looks to be about an hour and fairly simple, any advice from anyone who knows the area?
> Thanks in advance.


you just gave me an insane Idea:tu


----------



## smokin' machinist

BigVito said:


> you just gave me an insane Idea:tu


Hope it works!


----------



## BigVito

so do I, I need to google and expedia now


----------



## JPH

Bad news or good news??... I'll see ya'll at the shack!!

Hopefully camp site 1A is still available.


----------



## Sean9689

Glad to hear you're going to make it, Jeremy!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
JPH
shaerza

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Seanohue
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455


----------



## ToddziLLa

Woo hoo! Wouldn't be a Shack Herf without hurling JPH!  :w


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> Woo hoo! Wouldn't be a Shack Herf without hurling JPH!  :w


:r  The good ole days.


----------



## Brandon

Does anybody going fish... not couting the weekend warriors?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> Bad news or good news??... I'll see ya'll at the shack!!
> 
> Hopefully camp site 1A is still available.


Nice. :tu


----------



## JPH

Brandon said:


> Does anybody going fish... not couting the weekend warriors?


I'm fishin' for sure


----------



## DriftyGypsy

JPH said:


> I'm fishin' for sure


And you supply your own chum I am told... u


----------



## JPH

DriftyGypsy said:


> And you supply your own chum I am told... u


Woo hoo! Wouldn't be a Shack Herf without hurling JPH!



Sean9689 said:


> :r  The good ole days.


I love you guys.


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> Does anybody going fish... not couting the weekend warriors?


I eat lots of fish there.....


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'd be down for some walleye fishing one day if Dave would let one of us drive his boat. Or he could go too.


----------



## tchariya

ok...after MMH, I'm going to throw in my name for attendee to this wonderful outing!

So anyone in the Chicago area want to carpool, share a tent (in a non-committal kind of way) etc etc...give me a holla. If anything, I can car-train it over there with Chicago locals.

Than


who want's to car pool/car-train??? icehog3??


----------



## Seanohue

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
JPH
shaerza
Seanohue (tentin it)

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455

Ok, I'm going now. Where do I sign up for a campground?


----------



## tchariya

DriftyGypsy said:


> And you supply your own chum I am told... u


Wait! no dynamite and AR-15s?


----------



## shaerza

Is there still tent room? I was under the impression that there wasnt.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> ok...after MMH, I'm going to throw in my name for attendee to this wonderful outing!
> 
> So anyone in the Chicago area want to carpool, share a tent (in a non-committal kind of way) etc etc...give me a holla. If anything, I can car-train it over there with Chicago locals.
> 
> Than
> 
> who want's to car pool/car-train??? icehog3??


Not sure, I think the way Chi-town is going to be represented we might need to rent a bus Thon!


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Not sure, I think the way Chi-town is going to be represented we might need to rent a bus Thon!


Holy crap...how cool would that be....road-trip pre-herf and post-herf!!!!

Man now we got to find those transportation people that will let us herf in/on/around their bus for 5+ hours back and forth.

SHIAT that would be soooo cool.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I eat lots of fish there.....


You like-a the fish, the fish is good?!? 

Wish there was a pic of Tom, Todd, and I sitting at the table doing all we could to put a dent in the 20+ lbs of fish from last year.


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> You like-a the fish, the fish is good?!?
> 
> Wish there was a pic of Tom, Todd, and I sitting at the table doing all we could to put a dent in the 20+ lbs of fish from last year.


I know I was closing in on 40 filets, and Ian and Todd were not far behind.

When I went up for my second of many helpings, Dave was a little nervous that there wouldn't be enough to feed us all....cut to later that night, and Dave and I dumping many pounds of raw perch in the Island's dumpster....Damn, I shoulda saved it for breakfast! :r


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> I know I was closing in on 40 filets, and Ian and Todd were not far behind.
> 
> When I went up for my second of many helpings, Dave was a little nervous that there wouldn't be enough to feed us all....cut to later that night, and Dave and I dumping many pounds of raw perch in the Island's dumpster....Damn, I shoulda saved it for breakfast! :r


You ate my fish:r


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> You ate my fish:r


You were sleeping in the hammock!!! :r


----------



## bonggoy

JPH said:


> Bad news or good news??... I'll see ya'll at the shack!!
> 
> Hopefully camp site 1A is still available.


Definitely good news. :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

This will be the highlight of my summer! Other than getting married and going to Jamaica, I guess. :r

I can't wait!


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza
Seanohue (tentin it)

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455


----------



## ResIpsa

JPH said:


> Da Klugs
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Havanaaddict 99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> 4WheelVFR
> Drevim
> spooble
> Tech-ninja
> Cre8v1
> cabinetsticker
> JPH (site 19,8761A, back of the bus near the bucket camping)
> shaerza
> Seanohue (tentin it)
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
> CA21455


----------



## Sean9689

Headed to The Shack tomorrow to make sure things are up to spec (read: I'm going to drink, smoke, eat, drink, and smoke). 

Tom, I have you down for (1) Peach Sundae and (1) Orange Swirl. I'll overnight them to you tomorrow for you to enjoy on Sunday.  For everyone else who placed an order with me, I gave the list to Germantown Rob...he's driving to each one of your houses for personal delivery. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'm thinking about just hitching up the Dairy Dock to my truck and towing it home with me to Columbus. I don't think my neighbors will mind. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

New rule.. new guys bring the vintage cigars and wine for all of us... 

Serious note. Would like to understand how many folks are considering camping. 4-5 is ok. 10-15 is not. Trying to be considerate of the folks invited to stay in the shack and the limitations use of bathrooms for showers etc. present.


----------



## shaerza

I just bought a 4'x7' Tent and plan on camping since I didnt appear to get any takers on splitting a hotel room. I will drive to the gas station to use the bathroom and I dont need showers!:w


----------



## Seanohue

Da Klugs said:


> Serious note. Would like to understand how many folks are considering camping. 4-5 is ok. 10-15 is not. Trying to be considerate of the folks invited to stay in the shack and the limitations use of bathrooms for showers etc. present.


I don't particulary NEED to shower  :BS But so far I think the tenters are Me, JPH, and King James.


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs said:


> New rule.. new guys bring the vintage cigars and wine for all of us...
> 
> Serious note. Would like to understand how many folks are considering camping. 4-5 is ok. 10-15 is not. Trying to be considerate of the folks invited to stay in the shack and the limitations use of bathrooms for showers etc. present.


I don't know if you heard the good/bad news....I'm coming (so you know what happened)... but yeah I'd like camp site 1 A again please.


----------



## JPH

shaerza said:


> I just bought a 4'x7' Tent and plan on camping since I didnt appear to get any takers on splitting a hotel room. I will drive to the gas station to use the bathroom and I dont need showers!:w


we have a hippie on our hands......


----------



## RedBaron

ToddziLLa said:


> This will be the highlight of my summer! Other than getting married and going to Jamaica, I guess. :r
> 
> I can't wait!


LOL!!!! Dude my wife (of 10 days) said the same freaking thing!! ..and I quote "You better be more excited about our wedding/honeymoon then driving to some f*ing shack and smoking cigars all weekend"


----------



## ToddziLLa

RedBaron said:


> LOL!!!! Dude my wife (of 10 days) said the same freaking thing!! ..and I quote "You better be more excited about our wedding/honeymoon then driving to some f*ing shack and smoking cigars all weekend"


:r :r

Good stuff! The SH is about 3 or 4 weeks after I get back from my honeymoon. Fiance isn't too happy I'll be leaving for four days a few weeks into our marriage, but the SH is once a year...she'll be there when I get back. 

I hope.


----------



## Andyman

ToddziLLa said:


> :r :r
> she'll be there when I get back.
> 
> I hope.


 you hope.. :r


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Headed to The Shack tomorrow to make sure things are up to spec (read: I'm going to drink, smoke, eat, drink, and smoke).
> 
> Tom, I have you down for (1) Peach Sundae and (1) Orange Swirl. I'll overnight them to you tomorrow for you to enjoy on Sunday.  For everyone else who placed an order with me, I gave the list to Germantown Rob...he's driving to each one of your houses for personal delivery. :r


Sean, you better not keep this up or I will hold you to it! :r

Love those Dairy Dock goodies.....think we will need to go daily during the SH! :dr


----------



## icehog3

shaerza said:


> I just bought a 4'x7' Tent and plan on camping since I didnt appear to get any takers on splitting a hotel room. I will drive to the gas station to use the bathroom and I dont need showers!:w


I think space to pitch the tent may be limited as well, so you might want to get a confirmation from the host. :2


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Sean how many people does your tent hold? I more then likely will be coming to the Herf. (I think)


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
ToddziLLa
Jefe
Icehog3
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR (tent)
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza
Seanohue (tentin it)

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah)
CA21455
________


----------



## Seanohue

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Sean how many people does your tent hold? I more then likely will be coming to the Herf. (I think)


Its a 18' x 10' tent that says 10 on the bag so lets say 8 comfortably.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Seanohue said:


> Its a 18' x 10' tent that says 10 on the bag so lets say 8 comfortably.


Alright sweet. I (may) have to reserve one of those spots.


----------



## spooble

Tech-ninja, Cre8v1, and I were hoping to camp. If that's a problem, please let me know.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

4WheelVFR said:


> Da Klugs
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> Icehog3
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Havanaaddict 99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> 4WheelVFR (tent)
> Drevim
> spooble
> Tech-ninja
> Cre8v1
> cabinetsticker
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
> shaerza
> Seanohue (tentin it)
> SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> CA21455
> 
> We've moved to the definite spot.....awwwwww yeah! :ss


----------



## King James

SaltyMcGee said:


> We've moved to the definite spot.....awwwwww yeah! :ss


woohoo:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

Think we're going to need a bigger tent. :r

Man I hope the weather is like it was today for Memorial day. MId 70's sunny and just perfect.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Think we're going to need a bigger tent. :r
> 
> Man I hope the weather is like it was today for Memorial day. MId 70's sunny and just perfect.


I think we can get the same if we put our order in early.


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to this...is anyone coming out Thursday night?


----------



## [OT] Loki

if I have the money I'm so in


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to this...is anyone coming out Thursday night?


That's my plan, 2 nights was never enough!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> That's my plan, 2 nights was never enough!


I'll prolly be there thurs as well as I may need to leave saturday night or sunday morning.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I'll prolly be there thurs as well as I may need to leave saturday night or sunday morning.


I would be shocked if you leave Saturday night when you see what is going on! :ss:al:mn


----------



## tchariya

man add 'me +1' to the list someone!


----------



## icehog3

_Adding tchariya + 1_

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3 
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR (tent)
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## Ermo

Maybe we should keep track of the tenters as courtesy, just put TENT next to your name and up the total, bolds are already counted:

*Total people in tents: 5*



icehog3 said:


> Da Klugs
> SIMPLIFIED
> Sean9689
> icehog3
> ToddziLLa
> Jefe
> bonggoy
> mmblz
> Havanaaddict 99.9%
> Budman
> ResIpsa
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> *King James (Tentin' it)*
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> Herf Chicken
> Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce(and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> *4WheelVFR (tent)*
> Drevim
> spooble
> Tech-ninja
> Cre8v1
> cabinetsticker
> *JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)*
> shaerza
> *Seanohue (tentin it)*
> *SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)*
> tchariya + 1
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> CA21455


----------



## Sean9689

I doubt everyone who wants to tent it will be able to. You all may want to check out the hotel as a backup plan in case there isn't anymore tent room.


----------



## shaerza

Added myself to tent list. Confirmed with Klugs (im pretty sure at least o.0)

*Total people in tents: 6*

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3 
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
*King James (Tentin' it)*
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
*4WheelVFR (tent)*
Drevim
spooble
Tech-ninja
Cre8v1
cabinetsticker
*JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)*
* shaerza (Tenting)*
*Seanohue (tentin it)*
*SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)*
tchariya + 1

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## tech-ninja

Total people in tents: 9

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
4WheelVFR (tent)
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Total people in tents: 8

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Total people in tents: 8


You can't make it now Ray?


----------



## RedBaron

Now who wants to take bets on who actually shows and who has something come up last minute. I am predicting a 25% drop in who says they will be there vs actual attendees. 
Takers?


----------



## shaerza

RedBaron said:


> Now who wants to take bets on who actually shows and who has something come up last minute. I am predicting a 25% drop in who says they will be there vs actual attendees.
> Takers?


I got 3 sticks on 80% attendence!


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Now who wants to take bets on who actually shows and who has something come up last minute. I am predicting a 25% drop in who says they will be there vs actual attendees.
> Takers?


The Mega Mob Herf actually got more last minute, so I am betting most of the guys who have been here for a few months or more will show. :2

They want to meet Super Chicken!! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> You can't make it now Ray?


Most likely not. I will be broke in August, between my Wife's B'day and the Dream Theater concert in Rosemont. I'm holding out for September's Mega Mob and LOLH 7. Maybe next year....


----------



## Seanohue

4WheelVFR said:


> Dream Theater concert in Rosemont.


:tu

New album - 8 days


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Most likely not. I will be broke in August, between my Wife's B'day and the Dream Theater concert in Rosemont. I'm holding out for September's Mega Mob and LOLH 7. Maybe next year....


Hope to see you in Sept :ss


----------



## raisin

Seanohue said:


> :tu
> 
> New album - 8 days


A true Head-fier!


----------



## Seanohue

raisin said:


> A true Head-fier!


Yes, I am  I just built an M^3 a few weeks ago. Sounds freaking awesome!


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> Now who wants to take bets on who actually shows and who has something come up last minute. I am predicting a 25% drop in who says they will be there vs actual attendees.
> Takers?


The way of things. Usually the first time attendies who do this. :tu

The good news is that you won't have to shout to be heard over pounding dance disco music. The bad news is that you most likely won't see a couple of girls going at it on the dance floor. :r


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> The way of things. Usually the first time attendies who do this. :tu
> 
> The good news is that you won't have to shout to be heard over pounding dance disco music. The bad news is that you most likely won't see a couple of girls going at it on the dance floor. :r


You didn't hire Shoeless Joes' DJ???? :c

:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> You didn't hire Shoeless Joes' DJ????


I got some cd's I can bringim sure I can move the crowd:mn


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> The good news is that you won't have to shout to be heard over pounding dance disco music. The bad news is that you most likely won't see a couple of girls going at it on the dance floor. :r


But what would a Shack Herf be without some blaring "Come On Eileen?" 

I need to update the website soon too.


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> But what would a Shack Herf be without some blaring "Come On Eileen?"
> 
> I need to update the website soon too.


:r Why did I picture Tom after reading this.


----------



## BigVito

looking at expedia


----------



## tech-ninja

Da Klugs said:


> The good news is that you won't have to shout to be heard over pounding dance disco music. The bad news is that you most likely won't see a couple of girls going at it on the dance floor. :r


So true, so true.

:r


----------



## Brandon

tech-ninja said:


> So true, so true.
> 
> :r


How about chipping in to hire some "working girls?"


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> How about chipping in to hire some "working girls?"


To light our cigars?


----------



## Navydoc

icehog3 said:


> To light our cigars?


Moisten the tip.... Plane ticket booked!!! Transport from the airport????


----------



## King James

Navydoc said:


> Moisten the tip.... Plane ticket booked!!! Transport from the airport????


w00t w00t! If your coming in on Friday I know a bunch of people will be there Thursday so I'm sure someone will be able to pick ya up :tu


----------



## Navydoc

King James said:


> w00t w00t! If your coming in on Friday I know a bunch of people will be there Thursday so I'm sure someone will be able to pick ya up :tu


Coming in on Thursday afternoon around 1:45 or so....don't want to miss out on that pre-Herf thing:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Navydoc said:


> Moisten the tip.... Plane ticket booked!!! Transport from the airport????





Navydoc said:


> Coming in on Thursday afternoon around 1:45 or so....don't want to miss out on that pre-Herf thing:ss


Last year I think Todd picked up some folks on Thursday, Sam picked me and Tom up on Friday. If I can swing it I'll try to catch a flight that matches up with yours on Thursday to cut down on the strain on our "taxi service":ss


----------



## Da Klugs

You guys are too friggin organized. :tu


----------



## King James

Navydoc said:


> Coming in on Thursday afternoon around 1:45 or so....don't want to miss out on that pre-Herf thing:ss


I'm driving I think... but dunno that I'll be there that early. Don't think you will have a problem hitchin a ride tho :ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee

ResIpsa said:


> Last year I think Todd picked up some folks on Thursday, Sam picked me and Tom up on Friday. If I can swing it I'll try to catch a flight that matches up with yours on Thursday to cut down on the strain on our "taxi service":ss


Anyone flying....if you find a cheaper flight into Columbus rather than Cleveland, I can get ya the rest of the way! Just let me know. :tu


----------



## Guest

Really looking forward to this! Gotta try to find some old dusty cigars for a ppp. Who likes Macanudos? :ss


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Really looking forward to this! Gotta try to find some old dusty cigars for a ppp. Who likes Macanudos? :ss


They are a bit strong for my taste, so I will bring all my Gurkhas.


----------



## raisin

I have an ESG that can go in that PPP!


----------



## Malik23

Add me as a definite maybe. Will depend on how my arm is doing and if I feel I can handle a 10ish hr ride. I know Drew (ghostrider) and I had talked about making this ride and tenting it there if room is available.


----------



## shaerza

Do I even dare asking what PPP stands for? :mn


----------



## pnoon

shaerza said:


> Do I even dare asking what PPP stands for? :mn


Puff-Puff-Pass (The sharing of a special cigar)


----------



## raisin

pnoon said:


> Puff-Puff-Pass (The sharing of a special cigar)


and sometimes more!


----------



## Danbreeze

shaerza said:


> Do I even dare asking what PPP stands for? :mn


Not to be confused with "OPP"


----------



## [OT] Loki

trainwrek said:


> Not to be confused with "OPP"


yeah you know me!

wow flash back time


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> and sometimes more!


'specially when there is a "slobberer" in the PPP right ahead of you. 



trainwrek said:


> Not to be confused with "OPP"


OPP, how can I explain it
I'll take you frame by frame it
To have y'all jumpin' shall we singin' it
O is for Other, P is for People scratchin' temple
The last P...well...that's not that simple


----------



## Brandon

PPP stands for "Posterior Penetration Party"


----------



## ResIpsa

Brandon said:


> PPP stands for "Posterior Penetration Party"


Not on the East Coast it doesn't.........is that why you Midwesterners play Cornhole so much??


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> 'specially when there is a "slobberer" in the PPP right ahead of you.
> 
> OPP, how can I explain it
> I'll take you frame by frame it
> To have y'all jumpin' shall we singin' it
> O is for Other, P is for People scratchin' temple
> The last P...well...that's not that simple


Raise the roof y'all!


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> 'specially when there is a "slobberer" in the PPP right ahead of you.


What?... Was I too obtuse? :r


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> What?... Was I too obtuse? :r


I tried to look up "obtuse" in the dictionary at work, but someone slobbered all over that page! 

:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> 'specially when there is a "slobberer" in the PPP right ahead of you.


Sorry :dr


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Sorry :dr


Who said you were a slobberer? I just said you were a maroon! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Who said you were a slobberer? I just said you were a maroon! :r


we will see Saturday. I try to not slobber when sharing. I can't argue the second fact :r


----------



## raisin

:r, thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Dandee

I can't miss the Shack Herf this year. Add me to the list...Its finally time to meet some fellow gorillas.


----------



## drevim

Brandon said:


> PPP stands for "Posterior Penetration Party"


For a new guy in Chicago, you've obviously been hanging out with Tom too much...:r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> For a new guy in Chicago, you've obviously been hanging out with Tom too much...:r


Spoken like one who has been there, done that.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Spoken like one who has been there, done that.


...and still wakes in the fetal position many a night...


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> ...and still wakes in the fetal position many a night...


Too funny!! See ya in The Loft! :r


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## ResIpsa

any word from Sean and Annie??


----------



## Sancho

I'm tenative for this, defiently tenting it  Looks like a great time :ss


----------



## [OT] Loki

could someone put me on the maybe list?


----------



## Ermo

[OT] Loki said:


> could someone put me on the maybe list?


maybe.

<----------------Check out the 666 RG!!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Sancho

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455
[OT] Loki


----------



## ToddziLLa

Ermo said:


> <----------------Check out the 666 RG!!


Sorry, it's a couple digits higher now...


----------



## Sean9689

Ermo said:


> maybe.
> 
> <----------------Check out the 666 RG!!


Not anymore! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

1-2 punch from big ToddziLLa and Sir Bling!


----------



## Ermo

ToddziLLa said:


> 1-2 punch from big ToddziLLa and Sir Bling!


:sb :bx I'll get you back in a match of CORNHOLE!!

.......errrr, that didn't come out right.


----------



## Ermo

Got some Shack goodies in today, 1980's RyJ Coronas in cello. Cool case too.

View attachment 12298


View attachment 12299


Gonna be hard to save these :al


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> Got some Shack goodies in today, 1980's RyJ Coronas in cello. Cool case too.
> 
> View attachment 12298
> 
> 
> View attachment 12299
> 
> 
> Gonna be hard to save these :al


Nice brother!


----------



## Brandon

Ermo said:


> Got some Shack goodies in today, 1980's RyJ Coronas in cello. Cool case too.
> 
> View attachment 12298
> 
> 
> View attachment 12299
> 
> 
> Gonna be hard to save these :al


You can keep the tin... just hand out the cigars


----------



## ToddziLLa

Very nice man!


----------



## BigVito

Brandon said:


> You can keep the tin... just hand out the cigars


:rI collect tins


----------



## Old Sailor

WOOHOOOO Old Sailor and Gail will be there, just booked our room....:ss:ss:al
Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## Navydoc

Ermo said:


> Got some Shack goodies in today, 1980's RyJ Coronas in cello. Cool case too.
> 
> View attachment 12298
> 
> 
> View attachment 12299
> 
> 
> Gonna be hard to save these :al


Now those are pretty sweet looking...WTG


----------



## White97Jimmy

Can I be put on the maybe list? I would have to follow Ermo and/or Booker, I wouldn't want to get lost!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Ok, I looked up the work schedule and made myself unavailable for work that weekend (damn it's good to be the boss! Well...sometimes it is.)

Now to decide if I should tent it out or get a hotel room....


----------



## icehog3

White97Jimmy said:


> Ok, I looked up the work schedule and made myself unavailable for work that weekend (damn it's good to be the boss! Well...sometimes it is.)
> 
> Now to decide if I should tent it out or get a hotel room....


My suggestion would be to get a room...I think that so many people are hoping to tent it, there will be a major problem with getting a shower/bathroom at the Shack....just a hunch. :2


----------



## ToddziLLa

Dave, did you add a second level to the beach or buy your neighbor's house? Looks like you'll need the extra land for the campers.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Dave, did you add a second level to the beach or buy your neighbor's house? Looks like you'll need the extra land for the campers.


I think Dave is gonna need a couple porta-potties, and we will see a lot of people bathing in the lake! :r


----------



## Old Sailor

I can't wait for this, still not sure how I talked the wife into this, unless it had something to do with me throwing in it would be a nice get-a-way for our 26th on Aug.14th


----------



## shaerza

icehog3 said:


> I think Dave is gonna need a couple porta-potties, and we will see a lot of people bathing in the lake! :r


I can chip in for that. No clue how much it costs to get them for a weekend, but with the numbers on the list right now it cant be a bad idea.


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> I think Dave is gonna need a couple porta-potties, and we will see a lot of people bathing in the lake! :r


And then there are those inclined to multitrasking... :BS


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> And then there are those inclined to multitrasking... :BS


Ewwww....Make sure the Lake Perch filets are caught before the tenters arrive, Dave! u


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Ewwww....Make sure the Lake Perch filets are caught before the tenters arrive, Dave! u


Thats gross but on a serious note..I was with him last year when he caught those..Dave is a great fisherman and can fillet 200+ Perch in like 30 minutes..


----------



## White97Jimmy

icehog3 said:


> My suggestion would be to get a room...I think that so many people are hoping to tent it, there will be a major problem with getting a shower/bathroom at the Shack....just a hunch. :2


Yeah....thats what I was thinking. It would be nice to have my own shitter when I wake up!


----------



## Brandon

icehog3 said:


> I think Dave is gonna need a couple porta-potties, and we will see a lot of people bathing in the lake! :r


Who needs Porto Chitters???

I'll just have somebody hold my hands while I hang off of the edge of the dock.

____________________________

BTW.... anyone looking to split a room? LMK.....

__________________________________


----------



## JPH

Rock Star said:


> Thats gross but on a serious note..I was with him last year when he caught those..Dave is a great fisherman and can fillet 200+ Perch in like 30 minutes..


lol


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> Who needs Porto Chitters???
> 
> I'll just have somebody hold my hands while I hang off of the edge of the dock.


I'll be swimming in that water...so you best bring a baggie with you and fish it out like Borat. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

I can't wait for the Shack Herf.


----------



## Da Klugs

Rock Star said:


> Thats gross but on a serious note..I was with him last year when he caught those..Dave is a great fisherman and can fillet 200+ Perch in like 30 minutes..


No! More like 25 seconds.

Mr. Klugs right?

Yup!

The 20 lbs of todays catch perch is cleaned, all packed up and ready to go.

Cool, Thank You!

Giving your CC info in advance really saves time. :r


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> No! More like 25 seconds.
> 
> Mr. Klugs right?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> The 20 lbs of todays catch perch is cleaned, all packed up and ready to go.
> 
> Cool, Thank You!
> 
> Giving your CC info in advance really saves time. :r


:r

You're always roughing it. 
See, you even have a of bling in you.


----------



## Bruisedawg

I'm in for sure!!!!! Can't wait!
-Bob:tu:dr


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> No! More like 25 seconds.
> 
> Mr. Klugs right?
> 
> Yup!
> 
> *The 20 lbs of todays catch perch is cleaned, all packed up and ready to go.*
> 
> Cool, Thank You!
> 
> *Giving your CC info in advance really saves time.* :r


Cool, so there will be Perch..Im there then..LOL. Dawnie and I should be able to make this. I really dont want to miss this great event. Oh and Mr. Klugs, Sorry about that again. and you pot..You still mad about all that?lol.


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> ... Oh and Mr. Klugs, Sorry about that again. and you pot..You still mad about all that?lol.


What Freddy, you couldn't find the plunger quick enough? Or just too drunk to realize there was a problem..:r

Glad to hear you and Dawnie are coming, wouldn't be the same without a Rock Star there.


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> What Freddy, you couldn't find the plunger quick enough? Or just too drunk to realize there was a problem..:r
> 
> Glad to hear you and Dawnie are coming, wouldn't be the same without a Rock Star there.


Hey there, Ian.

It's time to . . . .

Get yer a$$ to San Diego!!!

Sorry. It's been a while since I've said that.


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> Hey there, Ian.
> 
> It's time to . . . .
> 
> Get yer a$$ to San Diego!!!
> 
> Sorry. It's been a while since I've said that.


Darn threadjackers, I'll have to report this to a mod. :r


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> Darn threadjackers, I'll have to report this to a mod. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Hey, Skybus just added Sandy Eggo to their list. Maybe if I could score some $10 tickets out of Columbus I could come herf with the SoCal crew! I've never been told to get my a$$ to San Diego though.


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey, Skybus just added Sandy Eggo to their list. Maybe if I could score some $10 tickets out of Columbus I could come herf with the SoCal crew! I've never been told to get my a$$ to San Diego though.


Get yer fuggin a$$ to San Diego, Brother.


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Get yer fuggin a$$ to San Diego, Brother.


You just opened a can there Todd..You'll be seeing this quote every week now til you get your ass to SD..


----------



## hamncheese

I'm new to this group, but I'd love to go if you'll have me. Put me down!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs
SIMPLIFIED
Sean9689
icehog3
ToddziLLa
Jefe
bonggoy
mmblz
Havanaaddict 99.9%
Budman
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## hamncheese

This thread didn't take as long to read as I thought it would. Can't wait for "Cigar Woodstock" as Chris put it so eloquently this weekend. :r


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> This thread didn't take as long to read as I thought it would. Can't wait for "Cigar Woodstock" as Chris put it so eloquently this weekend. :r


Just keep yer clothes on and we'll be fine.


----------



## King James

Tom you ganna take me on the back of the harley or what?


----------



## Navydoc

King James said:


> Tom you ganna take me on the back of the harley or what?


Isn't there a cute name for that "back seat" position?....:r


----------



## DonJefe

King James said:


> Tom you ganna take me on the back of the harley or what?


That's just wrong!:r


----------



## King James

DonJefe said:


> That's just wrong!:r


hey, he offered..... haha


----------



## ResIpsa

King James said:


> Tom you ganna take me on the back of the harley or what?





DonJefe said:


> That's just wrong!:r


I don't think he gets it Jeff, :r



King James said:


> hey, he offered..... haha


James.......is that your final answer?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Cornhole tourney this year?


----------



## Simplified

ToddziLLa said:


> Cornhole tourney this year?


Yes

:SM


----------



## ToddziLLa

Painted my chair PSU Blue yet Sam? :r


----------



## Simplified

ToddziLLa said:


> Painted my chair PSU Blue yet Sam? :r


I have lived here 3+ years now go OSU!!!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom you ganna take me on the back of the harley or what?


Only if you grow breasts and have about 4 inches cut off your anatomy.



King James said:


> hey, he offered..... haha


You must have been dreaming Jimmy....I love my buddies, but girls only on the back of my ride.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> I have lived here 3+ years now go OSU!!!


Atta boy.


----------



## Danbreeze

ToddziLLa said:


> Cornhole tourney this year?


Count me in this year for Cornhole!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Only if you have about 4 inches cut off your anatomy.


come on now, give me some benefit of the doubt


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> come on now, give me some benefit of the doubt


As soon as you give me some benefit of the doubt, young man! :r


----------



## Ermo

You can count the "kings o' cornhole" in, we're gonna be the best again this year.


----------



## hamncheese

Just finished reading last year's thread (slow work day) OMG I can't wait!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Is there any other hotels that are close to the Shack? $119/night is kinda expensive for just 1 person.


----------



## Da Klugs

White97Jimmy said:


> Is there any other hotels that are close to the Shack? $119/night is kinda expensive for just 1 person.


Do a split. Those staying at the shack are kinda plied up on top of each other. Seemed a bit disconcerting for many the first year... for about 3 minutes. No other place within reasonable driving distance is les expensive.

Speaking of piled up. Somewhere in this thread I commented about camping. A couple/few folks was OK. More that that is a problem as the bathroom issues for those staying in the Shack need to be kept reasonable. Hope you understand. Not trying to discourage anyone from coming, all are welcome.

Pair up and grab a room at the Inn. Your savin money on food etc so ...  Post a room split in the WTB threads.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Speaking of piled up. Somewhere in this thread I commented about camping. A couple/few folks was OK. More that that is a problem as the bathroom issues for those staying in the Shack need to be kept reasonable. Hope you understand. Not trying to discourage anyone from coming, all are welcome.
> 
> Pair up and grab a room at the Inn. Your savin money on food etc so ...  Post a room split in the WTB threads.


My bladder thanks you Dave. :r


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> Do a split. Those staying at the shack are kinda plied up on top of each other. Seemed a bit disconcerting for many the first year... for about 3 minutes. No other place within reasonable driving distance is les expensive.
> 
> Speaking of piled up. Somewhere in this thread I commented about camping. A couple/few folks was OK. More that that is a problem as the bathroom issues for those staying in the Shack need to be kept reasonable. Hope you understand. Not trying to discourage anyone from coming, all are welcome.
> 
> Pair up and grab a room at the Inn. Your savin money on food etc so ...  Post a room split in the WTB threads.


so whose going to tent it? what is the cutoff at?


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> My bladder thanks you Dave. :r


Tom's bladder, my nose...the loft is right outside one of the bathrooms...

Ok, my bladder too!!!


----------



## Sancho

forgive my ignorance Dave, is it possible to drive to Cedar Point from the Shack in a reasonable ammount of time? I only ask because I was there a few days ago and paid ~50 a night.


----------



## icehog3

Sancho said:


> forgive my ignorance Dave, is it possible to drive to Cedar Point from the Shack in a reasonable ammount of time? I only ask because I was there a few days ago and paid ~50 a night.


Depends on what you define "reasonable" as....If I remember correctly, you have to drive all the way around Lake Sandusky.


----------



## ToddziLLa

It's like a 5 minute boat ride and, depending on traffic, like a 40 minute car ride IIRC.


----------



## Old Sailor

Dang, if I was on shift right now, I could have jumped ship and been there now, I see the Griffon is off Sandusky doing water samples...sooo close, but yet sooo far.:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

I will probably just suck it up and get my own room...an expensive, but well worth it weekend.

I just have to make sure I can get 2 weekends off in a row. I am supposed to help my bro move to college the weekend after.


----------



## Simplified

Just back from the Shack, a few test drives and checking to make sure Dave and Jane are ready for August. New boat is fantastic! New Golf card for Toddzilla is outstanding!

All looks good and ready to go.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Just back from the Shack, a few test drives and checking to make sure Dave and Jane are ready for August. New boat is fantastic! New Golf card for Toddzilla is outstanding!
> 
> All looks good and ready to go.


Is it August yet?

(Apologies to Booker....)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Is it August yet?
> 
> (Apologies to Booker....)


 Booker had been MIA 4awhile but NO

Im mad but ill be in Florida with the Florida Crew. Mad cause I wont be there with u guys but glad ill be with some very good BOTL's fellas.:tu Yall have fun.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> Just back from the Shack, a few test drives and checking to make sure Dave and Jane are ready for August. New boat is fantastic! New Golf card for Toddzilla is outstanding!
> 
> All looks good and ready to go.


----------



## Sean9689

I'm headed that way on Thursday for a long weekend to celebrate the 4th. We have some MEGA fireworks purchased through a friend of a friend who buys directly from China. The fireworks arrive in a large shipping container. Here's some of what's headed up to The Shack (not all is ours):


----------



## ToddziLLa

Hmm...my bachelor party is this Saturday. Maybe you should drive a couple hours south.


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> Hmm...my bachelor party is this Saturday. Maybe you should drive a couple hours south.


I think the girls would kill us....:hn

...Might be worth it!


----------



## thunderbucks

I, my friends, am an idiot. I've been lounging around here the last 7-8 months looking for adivce and herfage. I'd seen the name "Shack Herf" tossed about often, and seen the thread in the Herf board.

But I didn't know it was in Cleveland! This sounds like an awesome time...a mega-sized herf still in my state. I hope you've got room for one (possibly two) more?

:ss :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

thunderbucks said:


> I, my friends, am an idiot. I've been lounging around here the last 7-8 months looking for adivce and herfage. I'd seen the name "Shack Herf" tossed about often, and seen the thread in the Herf board.
> 
> But I didn't know it was in Cleveland! This sounds like an awesome time...a mega-sized herf still in my state. I hope you've got room for one (possibly two) more?
> 
> :ss :ss


Everyone is welcome. It's on Johnsons Island off Marblehead across from Cedar Point. Shacks full for lodging/camping though. Read the first post here for Hotel discount information.


----------



## thunderbucks

Sounds good...I look forward to it. I'm assuming it's a go, but any hear from SaltyMcGee?

You say lodging is full...is that also in reference to the hotel across the lake that you had mentioned?


----------



## Old Sailor

You should be able to book a room, remember to tell them Shack Herf.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Just ordered a cab of RASS for the herf:dr


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Just made my reservation! See ya'll there! :tu


----------



## icehog3

thunderbucks said:


> Sounds good...I look forward to it. I'm assuming it's a go, but any hear from SaltyMcGee?
> 
> You say lodging is full...is that also in reference to the hotel across the lake that you had mentioned?


I think Dave just means the Shack rooms are full and there is no room left for tenters. Should be hotel rooms available though...see ya there.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Old Sailor said:


> Just ordered a cab of RASS for the herf:dr


Noooooooo!!! Bring that to the next Detroit Herf!


----------



## Old Sailor

Got something else for the next one:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

Trinkets and Trash lady stopped by today.

The shirts will be different this year and very cool. (And dry) 

Thinking about getting a portable john this year. Do they rent portable showers? :r Weather was great up there this weekend.

The code to get through the gate is..... 1492.  One of the perks of being on the road comission. If you forget it bring $ 2.00.


----------



## ResIpsa

As this date gets closer, fond memories come to mind.........


----------



## hamncheese

Da Klugs said:


> The code to get through the gate is..... 1492.


Something tells me this one will be easy to remember. Especially after those pics today!


----------



## Guest

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Something tells me this one will be easy to remember. Especially after those pics today!


Ugh, don't remind me. :hn


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Do they rent portable showers? :r


They sell them cheap at Home Depot Dave...they're called "hoses". :r


----------



## Puffy69

ResIpsa said:


> As this date gets closer, fond memories come to mind.........


How bout this one..Somebody cant hang


----------



## icehog3

I'll take Vic's hammock snoring over your Loft farting, Freddy!! u :r


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> How bout this one..Somebody cant hang


I'm confused.......I appear to be hanging here.......:tg

I won't make the same mistake again this year, :tu


----------



## bonggoy

ResIpsa said:


> As this date gets closer, fond memories come to mind.........


Fake!!! It was a bigger tree.

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Good times.


----------



## Sean9689

Mid 70's this weekend at The Shack. :tu
I'm ready to get out of this hot & humid weather we're having in STL. Headed out that way tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> Good times.


You need to be doin' some work on The Shack Herf website, son!


----------



## Da Klugs

ResIpsa said:


> As this date gets closer, fond memories come to mind.........


:fu

Linkage has been adjusted (and broken headlight lens replaced).


----------



## Deem

Sean9689 said:


> Mid 70's this weekend at The Shack. :tu


I thought this was the decade of the cigars you guys would be smoking........wouldn't surprise me though.
Have fun this weekend we will be too:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

Who is going on Thursday? I am trying to figure out which day to go down.


----------



## hamncheese

I was going to set an event reminder for this, but it's not on the CS calendar! Oh well, it's not like I'm going to forget anyway :ss


----------



## shaerza

Anyone that is driving to the shack want to take home a beautiful new box of armaments? I have 8 extra boxes(of 25) of the large video box, that are taking up space in my apt that i dont really have. Send me a PM and I will plan to bring them along


----------



## White97Jimmy

So anyone heading down Thursday? Still trying to figure out if I should book a room if there are gonna be people there. If not, I will just book for Fri-Sun.


----------



## Da Klugs

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I was going to set an event reminder for this, but it's not on the CS calendar! Oh well, it's not like I'm going to forget anyway :ss


I added it to the calendar as it's "next".

Friday 17th till Sunday 19th

Probably should start getting organized. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

So is this it?

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## ResIpsa

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## Jeff

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
Jeff - L
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
Jeff - L
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455[/quote]


----------



## Puffy69

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
Jeff - L
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel )
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich
Mr. and Mrs. Rock Star 3XL

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455[/quote]
__________________


----------



## Old Sailor

Please Copy and post your shirt size as the TNT lady is getting antzy.

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - 
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & 
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. & 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping)
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455
__________________
*You'll Not See Nothing Like the Mighty Quinn*

33.3% Shyster, 33.3% Scumbag, 33.3% Bastard.....the remainder is human


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe -
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron
Trainwrek
Herf Chicken
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## RedBaron

Please Copy and paste


JPH said:


> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> ToddziLLa - XXL
> Jefe -
> bonggoy -
> mmblz -
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc
> Ermo &
> Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> Drevim
> spooble (tentin it)
> Tech-ninja (tentin it)
> Cre8v1 (tentin it)
> cabinetsticker
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting)
> Seanohue (tentin it)
> SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
> White97Jimmy
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> CA21455


----------



## ResIpsa

*Okay, somebody screwed up and deleted Jeff.......I'm reposting to put him back in.

*_Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL_
_Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy -
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455_


----------



## Sean9689

Just got back yesterday from a niiiiice long weekend at The Shack.
This pic pretty much says it all. :tu


----------



## icehog3

I am so ready! :ss


----------



## Sean9689

One more...almost as good as the sunset, but not quite.


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> One more...almost as good as the sunset, but not quite.


Depends on your perspective!! :dr:r


----------



## bonggoy

_Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it)
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455_


----------



## Seanohue

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## Navydoc

Seanohue said:


> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> ToddziLLa - XXL
> Jeff- L
> Jefe -
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz -
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc - Large
> Ermo &
> Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it)
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy
> Drevim
> spooble (tentin it)
> Tech-ninja (tentin it)
> Cre8v1 (tentin it)
> cabinetsticker
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting)
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
> White97Jimmy
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich
> 
> Maybe:
> Geerzilla
> 68TriShield
> Stog-a-Boy
> Diesel Kinevel
> Smokin' Machinist
> Brandon
> CA21455


I'd like a 1492 band sewn on mine please......


----------



## Guest

Sean9689 said:


> One more...almost as good as the sunset, but not quite.


Very nice! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

Man, I really wish I could make it to this. Oh well...perhaps next year.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Man, I really wish I could make it to this. Oh well...perhaps next year.


Damn real life!!


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Damn real life!!


I know, I know. Darn priorities. LOL.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> I know, I know. Darn priorities. LOL.


I had priorities once.

Once. :r


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee (and Sarah) (Tent)
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455
__________________


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz -
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## raisin

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> One more...almost as good as the sunset, but not quite.


:r

Where is the pic of the "bling version" of the longo/Joyita combo. Didn't taste like root beer.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it)
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## cre8v1

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it)
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455

Can't wait, fellas! This is gonna be awesome!! :ss


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Where is the pic of the "bling version" of the longo/Joyita combo. Didn't taste like root beer.


Ask and you shall receive...
:r


----------



## avid toker

Sean9689 said:


> Ask and you shall receive...
> :r


Oh the insanity.....:tu


----------



## spooble

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Maybe:
Geerzilla
68TriShield
Stog-a-Boy
Diesel Kinevel
Smokin' Machinist
Brandon
CA21455


----------



## chibnkr

Sean9689 said:


> Ask and you shall receive...
> :r


That is JUST SICK!

I mean, why would you ruin two great cigars by letting Dave slobber all over them like that! LOL!


----------



## Da Klugs

chibnkr said:


> That is JUST SICK!
> 
> I mean, why would you ruin two great cigars by letting Dave slobber all over them like that! LOL!


Go look at the first pic.

Dave is smokin the 1492 and giving Sean hits.

Sean is smoking the Don Alfredo and giving Dave hits.

Which one is all slobbered up? :r

Twas pretty cool. No contest in my mind until the last third when the DA really kicked in.


----------



## joed

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it)
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## King James

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it)
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> No contest in my mind until the last third when the DA really kicked in.


Interesting. What did you think of the DA generally?


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Interesting. What did you think of the DA generally?


A great cigar. To use a musical analogy... Strings playing within 2-3 octaves very well and with great nuance. The difference is that the 1492 plays across 4-5 octaves and has the percussion and horn section playing along. The contrast was cool. Had to take a couple puffs from the DA for the first 2/3 to get back into it's flavor profile. The 1492 has that "coating effect" that is unique to a few cigars in my experience that needed to be overcome. Last 1/3 of the DA they were both playing at crescendo levels.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> A great cigar. To use a musical analogy... Strings playing within 2-3 octaves very well and with great nuance. The difference is that the 1492 plays across 4-5 octaves and has the percussion and horn section playing along. The contrast was cool. Had to take a couple puffs from the DA for the first 2/3 to get back into it's flavor profile. The 1492 has that "coating effect" that is unique to a few cigars in my experience that needed to be overcome. Last 1/3 of the DA they were both playing at crescendo levels.


Excellent! :tu


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> A great cigar. To use a musical analogy...


:r

My analogy:

1492=unfreakinreal
Don Alfredo=outstanding

I have to say the 1492 was the better cigar, but like Dave said, the DA started to really show through the last 1/3. An awesome experience just chilling out at The Shack on a beautiful 75 degree(ish) day, smoking two blockbuster cigars.


----------



## BigVito

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> My analogy:
> 
> 1492=unfreakinreal
> Don Alfredo=outstanding
> 
> I have to say the 1492 was the better cigar, but like Dave said, the DA started to really show through the last 1/3. An awesome experience just chilling out at The Shack on a beautiful 75 degree(ish) day, smoking two blockbuster cigars.


:r An analogy I can relate too


----------



## Da Klugs

Ordered the tent, tables and chairs today. Got a bigger tent (20x40), more tables (6 vs 4), and chairs (42 vs 28).


----------



## tech-ninja

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jeff- L
Jefe -
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## Coach

probably coming up sat late afternoon and coming home sun. i'll sleep in my truck. if i can get a shirt..............a XXL please


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - XXL
Jefe - XL
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## Old Sailor

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Bruisedawg

PuffDaddy said:


> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
> Jefe - XL
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc
> Ermo &
> Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting)
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy
> Bruisedawg +1 potential recruit XL
> pnutbutrsangwich
> 
> Can't Wait!!!


Dave, how far is the Erie Islands?(Hotel or condo) from the shack?


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruisedawg said:


> Dave, how far is the Erie Islands?(Hotel or condo) from the shack?


I have no idea.

Mapquest it from 3146 memorial shoreway, Marblehead OH


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL *and a large hairnet*
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## Sean9689

Coach said:


> probably coming up sat late afternoon and coming home sun. i'll sleep in my truck. if i can get a shirt..............a XXL please


That's awesome, bro! Looking forward to finally meeting you!


----------



## hamncheese

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo &
Jessica (hotel)
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL

Just got back from a tour of 2 of our nation's true treasures... Yellowstone and Glacier National Parks. Now that that trip is over, I can focus on this one...


----------



## DAFU

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
> Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc
> Ermo &
> Jessica (hotel)
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU - XL
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting)
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL


Only 6 more weeks......................:ss


----------



## Ermo

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year 
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL


----------



## White97Jimmy

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year 
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL


----------



## White97Jimmy

Booked my room today! w00t!


----------



## Old Sailor

White97Jimmy said:


> Booked my room today! w00t!


:tu:tu


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> Ask and you shall receive...
> :r


You guys are nuckin futs..


----------



## Dandee

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year 
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - *big boy size if ya got it - 3XL*
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year 
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'm following Rebaron from MD to the Shack. I"ve heard a lot of great things!!! 

I'm looking foward to this mini-vacation for myself. :ss


----------



## JPH

Holy Shack!!

It's almost a Month AWAY!!!!!


----------



## RedBaron

drevim said:


> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - *big boy size if ya got it - 3XL*
> Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369
> DAFU
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting)
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee - XL
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL


Cubatobacco-XL
Steve R-XL


----------



## Cubatobaco

Good looks Chris! :tu


----------



## DAFU

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year 
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL


----------



## allanb3369

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - M
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting)
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL


----------



## tchariya

I hate so much to have to post this...but I need to remove myself from the attendance list. Work got pushed back from July to August during this weekend. I was looking forward to going to this thing....but I will have to wait for next year.

Sorry guys!


tchariya


----------



## Jeff

Well, everyone is probably sick of the blueberry pancakes from SH1 and 2, so I wasn't going to make any for breakfast this time.

Unless of course people still want them..... :ss


----------



## shaerza

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - M
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
__________________


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - M
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
Mr.&Mrs.RS- 3X,small


----------



## ResIpsa

Jeff said:


> Well, everyone is probably sick of the blueberry pancakes from SH1 and 2, so I wasn't going to make any for breakfast this time.
> 
> Unless of course people still want them..... :ss


Jeff's blueberry pancakes.....mmmmm......:dr:tu pretty please???


----------



## RedBaron

Jeff said:


> Well, everyone is probably sick of the blueberry pancakes from SH1 and 2, so I wasn't going to make any for breakfast this time.
> 
> Unless of course people still want them..... :ss


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a feeling no pancakes=:mn


----------



## thunderbucks

*What do we do for payments for the shirts?*

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - M
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Boycotting SH shirt after non-receipt last year
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL


----------



## White97Jimmy

Had to edit someone's shirt size. LOL

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - M
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) *Med/XXXS*
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL


----------



## Simplified

White97Jimmy said:


> Had to edit someone's shirt size. LOL
> 
> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
> Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman -
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc - M
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel) *Med/Tube top*
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369 - XL
> DAFU - XL
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting) XL
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee - XL
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Cubatobacco - XL
> Steve R - XL
> thunderbucks - XL


Small change


----------



## Old Sailor

Simplified said:


> Small change


Ermo in a tubetop....NOOOOOOOOO:r


----------



## rahbass

ResIpsa said:


> Jeff's blueberry pancakes.....mmmmm......:dr:tu pretty please???


Dibs on all the maple syrup!!! :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

ßąšŦąĞę;1043925 said:


> Dibs on all the maple syrup!!! :ss


sheeite, bro, if you're gonna do that might as well call dibs on all of the bacon too............:tu


----------



## DAFU

Jeff said:


> Well, everyone is probably sick of the blueberry pancakes from SH1 and 2, so I wasn't going to make any for breakfast this time.
> 
> Unless of course people still want them..... :ss


Hell yeah we want pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!:r
Any other B-fast requests this year??????????


----------



## DonJefe

DAFU said:


> Hell yeah we want pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!:r
> Any other B-fast requests this year??????????


The homemade egg mcmuffins from SH I were pretty damned good!


----------



## Simplified

:tu


Old Sailor said:


> Ermo in a tubetop....NOOOOOOOOO:r


I guess the unspoken rule needs to be spoken. No thongs or tube tops for the male crowd. Now the female crew, well anything goes.:dr


----------



## Puffy69

That casserole you made last year was the hinges too..:dr


----------



## Guest

Can my friend Bill come?


----------



## icehog3

ßąšŦąĞę;1043925 said:


> Dibs on all the maple syrup!!! :ss


Bill??? Is that you???

You want the bacon and coffee too????

Jeff...we want pancakes! We want pancakes!!

Dave....we want egg muffs ! We want egg muffs!!

Eric...we want tube tops! We want tube tops!!


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> That casserole you made last year was the hinges too..:dr


maybe Freddie can borrow one of Jane's pans again this year and make something for us..........


----------



## thunderbucks

What do we do for payment of the shirts?


----------



## Budman

Simplified said:


> Small change


Sam,

Please put me down for a large.

Thanks:tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'd love a stack! Pancakes are looking killer!!!!


----------



## BigVito

:dr:dr threads making me want to end my PA vacation early damn pancakes


----------



## Puffy69

ResIpsa said:


> maybe Freddie can borrow one of Jane's pans again this year and make something for us..........


im not allowed to:hn


----------



## DAFU

AssHat said:


> Can my friend Bill come?


I would say, only if you want to be a _real_ AssHat.........................but I won't!
o


----------



## RedBaron

ResIpsa said:


> maybe Freddie can borrow one of Jane's pans again this year and make something for us..........


:sl:r

Jane"WTF happened to my pan, did someone put it in the bonfire?"
Freddie " My bad"
Jane "sheesh looks like someone napalmed my pan, then ran it over, then dipped it in gasoline, and let it burn for three days, what were you cooking?"

(If I remeber correctly, thats how it went, I could be wrong. But damn that pie was good!)


----------



## Puffy69

*Please Copy and paste*

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL

this is the latest..


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Please Copy and paste*

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL

this is the latest..


----------



## Ermo

Old Sailor said:


> Ermo in a tubetop....NOOOOOOOOO:r


:r Come on guys, it won't be _that_ bad!!


----------



## JPH

Old Sailor said:


> Ermo in a tubetop....NOOOOOOOOO:r


My dream!


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> My dream!


My nightmare!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> My nightmare!!


My Life


----------



## rumballs

BigVito said:


> My Life


My eyes!!!!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> My eyes!!!!


My arse!!! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> My arse!!! :r


we'll leave Todd and you alone in the loft.:r


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> we'll leave Todd and you alone in the loft.:r


Over my dead body! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Over my dead body! :r


If your scared say your scared.LOL...Cant wait to see ya bro..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> If your scared say your scared.LOL...Cant wait to see ya bro..


I ain't scared....I am scarred. :r

We gonna get high, high, high..... :r


----------



## hollywood

Please Copy and paste

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. Hollywood - *S or M* 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL

this is the latest..


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe & Deb- XL, M and a Xlarge hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman -
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. Hollywood - S or M 
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Buckeye Jack said:


> Damn, this sounds like a blast. I might have to make the 2.5 hour drive up for this. There's also a chance I'll be taking a job in Cleveland soon, so I may already be closer. I'll know more when it comes closer :ss


Well over 2 months later, I accepted the job I was interviewing for, so I will be living in Cleveland by the time this happens. I should be able to make it over Saturday, possibly Sunday. See you guys there!! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Buckeye Jack said:


> Well over 2 months later, I accepted the job I was interviewing for, so I will be living in Cleveland by the time this happens. I should be able to make it over Saturday, possibly Sunday. See you guys there!! :ss


Good deal!! :tu


----------



## JPH

Buckeye Jack said:


> Well over 2 months later, I accepted the job I was interviewing for, so I will be living in Cleveland by the time this happens. I should be able to make it over Saturday, possibly Sunday. See you guys there!! :ss


Awesome buddy!


----------



## Jeff

_Shack Herf III
Cornhole Tournament_​
I thought I'd get it started in case we have a tournament again. So here is a sign-up sheet for anyone interested in seeing who gets to lose to the home team. :r

Teams

Jeff & DonJefe


----------



## RedBaron

Julian where you at homey!!


----------



## icehog3

Jeff said:


> _Shack Herf III
> Cornhole Tournament_​
> I thought I'd get it started in case we have a tournament again. So here is a sign-up sheet for anyone interested in seeing who gets to lose to the home team. :r
> 
> Teams
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa


Me and Vic, looking for the crown! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Me and Vic, looking for the crown! :tu


The only crown on you will only happen if the line to the bathroom is too long after you eat 20 perch fillets.

Sam and Dave rule Shack Cornhole 2 peat!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> The only crown on you will only happen if the line to the bathroom is too long after you eat 20 perch fillets.
> 
> Sam and Dave rule Shack Cornhole 2 peat!!!!!


20?? I think I had 33!!

A crown is good regardless, though, right? And I will armwrestle people for the right to be first in the bathroom line...


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> 20?? I think I had 33!!
> 
> A crown is good regardless, though, right? And I will armwrestle people for the right to be first in the bathroom line...


:r:r Gonna be great to see everybody again!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Counting the days..


----------



## Budman

schweiger_schmoke said:


> *Please Copy and paste*
> 
> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
> Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman - L
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc - L
> Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369 - XL
> DAFU - XL
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting) XL
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee - XL
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Cubatobacco - XL
> Steve R - XL
> thunderbucks - XL
> schweiger_schmoke - XL
> 
> this is the latest..


Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## icehog3

Budman said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


Bob's coming!! Hide the bacon!!


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Me and Vic, looking for the crown! :tu


You preach it, and they better believe it brother!


----------



## thunderbucks

Jeff said:


> _Shack Herf III
> Cornhole Tournament_​
> I thought I'd get it started in case we have a tournament again. So here is a sign-up sheet for anyone interested in seeing who gets to lose to the home team. :r
> 
> Teams
> 
> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke


With the quote alone, it says my message is too short, I "need at least 3 characters." Hm, seems to be more than 3 characters to me? Well this should certainly bump it to at least, I dunno, 7!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Allow me to enjoy a few (many) Blue Moons and thunderbucks & I will have no contest . (cornhole)


----------



## icehog3

thunderbucks said:


> With the quote alone, it says my message is too short, I "need at least 3 characters." Hm, seems to be more than 3 characters to me? Well this should certainly bump it to at least, I dunno, 7!


Ain't it the truth! :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Shirts are ordered.

If you didn't post before this post .... you get what you get. (I guessed)


----------



## Ermo

*Shack Herf III
Cornhole Tournament*
Teams

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole


----------



## Bruce

add Bruce & Sandy to the teams please


----------



## icehog3

*Cornhole Teams*

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy


----------



## Sean9689

*Cornhole Teams*

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)


----------



## dahigman

*Cornhole Teams*

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim

Lets get a replay of last year,
Hey we aren't doing too bad to have never played before
Wow we haven't been beaten yet, cool
Well we lost one but not by much
Holy $hit, Dave and Sam just handed us our a$$es!

It was still a blast (till the rain started)


----------



## Bruce

Just a side note. 
Pipe smokers bring your pipes! I will not only have my usual $hitty old cigars, but will also bring a selection of rare $hitty old pipe tobacco to share.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Just a side note.
> Pipe smokers bring your pipes! I will not only have my usual $hitty old cigars, but will also bring a selection of rare $hitty old pipe tobacco to share.


Cool!! Gotta hit Walgreens and get me a corncob!!!


----------



## Sir Tony

I think King James and I are going to road trip out. I hope I can make it! This will be great!


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> I think King James and I are going to road trip out. I hope I can make it! This will be great!


Jim's Mom coming too?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Cool!! Gotta hit Walgreens and get me a corncob!!!


:r Get me one too..Tom loves to smoke the Pipe.:r all jokes a side, I love smoking pipe but never herfed with one..May try it..Its gotta be good if Bruce is smoking it.
TIA for the shirt Dave.
Add Team Mr. and Mrs. Ass Kickers to the list please for Cornholio.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> :r Get me one too..Tom loves to smoke the Pipe.:r all jokes a side, I love smoking pipe but never herfed with one..May try it..Its gotta be good if Bruce is smoking it.
> TIA for the shirt Dave.
> Add Team Mr. and Mrs. Ass Kickers to the list please for Cornholio.


Ya wants a can of spinich with dat pipe too, Popeye? Ack ack ack ack! :r

*Cornhole Teams*

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Dawnie and Popeye


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'm ready to get out there and just meet everyone! I've heard so many great things! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

Da Klugs said:


> Shirts are ordered.
> 
> If you didn't post before this post .... you get what you get. (I guessed)


Did you get Tom's size? He told me to tell you that he made a mistake, and really wanted to order a "youth medium". Hope it's not too late!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Did you get Tom's size? He told me to tell you that he made a mistake, and really wanted to order a "youth medium". Hope it's not too late!


Yeah, I'm going to use it for a wristband..... :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Dawnie and Popeye
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)


----------



## icehog3

*Ahhhhhhhhh......Is it August yet??*


----------



## Guest

Add 

Adam & Jerry


----------



## Seanohue

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Dawnie and Popeye
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james


----------



## drevim

sportsnut said:


> Add
> 
> Adam & Jerry


Who are these two ~ clowns....:r 

Can't wait Gentlemen!!!!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Da Klugs said:


> *When:* August 17-19
> *Where:* The Shack - Marblehead, (Johnsons Island) OH
> *Who: * Open to everyone here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.
> 
> *Accomodations:*
> 
> If you have been here in the past and slept in the Shack&#8230; you can do so again. Figure very limited addl. space, only if folks don't return from last year, which would go to return visitors who have not stayed in the shack.
> 
> I blocked 15 rooms at The Southbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. They have 2 queens in them. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic.
> 
> *Available group rate rooms: *
> 
> $ 119.00 - 2 queens no water view.
> $ 129.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view (Only 2 of these available)
> $ 149.00 - 2 queens water view and porch.
> 
> http://www.sbresort.com
> 
> To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.
> 
> If you weren't there last year ... book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for third then second time visitors then first come first serve. Probably a good idea to book you can always cancel them if room at the Inn frees up.
> 
> There were a couple of folks in tents last year and plenty of room for them if you so desire.
> 
> *Food:*
> 
> Dinner on Friday - Fresh Lake Erie Perch again - Promise to have better frying capacity this year.
> Dinner on Saturday - Sams Mom's Steak.
> 
> Lunch Friday - Will have the usual Honey Baked things for Lunches and snacks.
> Lunch Saturday - Otays Pizza and the Honey baked things (Again).
> 
> Breakfasts - Volunteers needed.
> 
> *Alcohol:*
> 
> Contributions is this area are are always welcome.
> 
> *There are hang out things to do on the island:*
> 
> Smoke so many shitty old cigars the neighbors think there is a fire
> Tube/water ski
> Jet ski
> Golf Cart
> Scooters
> Lose to me in corn toss
> Search the cival war prison area for those rumored buried 1800's cubans
> 
> After dark = Beach fire's
> 
> I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:
> 
> Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami
> Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
> Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
> We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock
> 
> My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. Probably going to get a bigger tent this year (saved our butts last year) depending upon how many decide to come.
> 
> Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 35+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.
> 
> Let me know If I got any of this wrong.
> 
> (Yea I copied last years post and edited it.)


how far is this hotspot from vegas? Ill be in vegas august on, and before my schooling stirs up again, a herf might be in order


----------



## SeanGAR

Sadly, we're going to miss the Shack this year due to a work conflict that isn't possible to shift. A real bummer ... Dave and Jane are incredible hosts (which you've already figured out), and Sam can handle a grill better than any of those bozos on TV. The people who have been there the past 2 years make meeting fellow cigar smokers something you really look forward to. Have fun all ... sniff.


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> Sadly, we're going to miss the Shack this year due to a work conflict that isn't possible to shift. A real bummer ... Dave and Jane are incredible hosts (which you've already figured out), and Sam can handle a grill better than any of those bozos on TV. The people who have been there the past 2 years make meeting fellow cigar smokers something you really look forward to. Have fun all ... sniff.


You and Annie will be missed!!!


----------



## icehog3

SeanGAR said:


> Sadly, we're going to miss the Shack this year due to a work conflict that isn't possible to shift. A real bummer ... Dave and Jane are incredible hosts (which you've already figured out), and Sam can handle a grill better than any of those bozos on TV. The people who have been there the past 2 years make meeting fellow cigar smokers something you really look forward to. Have fun all ... sniff.


Like Jeff said, I am truly sad you and Annie won;t be there. I really miss you guys, and hope we can hook up somewhere else in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## icehog3

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> how far is this hotspot from vegas? Ill be in vegas august on, and before my schooling stirs up again, a herf might be in order


Las Vegas, NV US to Marblehead, OH US 
Total Est. Time: 29 hours, 37 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 2031.10 miles


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> Las Vegas, NV US to Marblehead, OH US
> Total Est. Time: 29 hours, 37 minutes
> Total Est. Distance: 2031.10 miles


I'm game! Anyone have $500.00 for gas?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

icehog3 said:


> Las Vegas, NV US to Marblehead, OH US
> Total Est. Time: 29 hours, 37 minutes
> Total Est. Distance: 2031.10 miles


haha Hell, thats no better than MN to vegas 
hey icehog, you seem pretty knowing on the local herf's, any chance theres a seasonal big one in vegas? Thats probably the only way im going to get out in the jungle and meet some grade A+ Ape's :ss


----------



## icehog3

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha Hell, thats no better than MN to vegas
> hey icehog, you seem pretty knowing on the local herf's, any chance theres a seasonal big one in vegas? Thats probably the only way im going to get out in the jungle and meet some grade A+ Ape's :ss


Sam, have yet to hear of a "regular" one there, although the Herf Forum often has threads of guys heading to Vegas on certain dates and trying to arrange a small herf then.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Seanohue said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Dawnie and Popeye
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and king james
> Bruisedawg-Joe


Looking forward to hanging out at the Shack!!!:ss:dr


----------



## raisin

Hmmm, I think that the last room blocked out at South Beach Resort for the Shack Herf was just taken....:2


----------



## Jeff

DonJefe said:


> You and Annie will be missed!!!


Major ditto! Hope to herf with you two sooner than later.


----------



## opus

Looks like I am out again this year. I have yet to make it to the official shack herf.:c


----------



## JPH

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Dawnie and Popeye
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor


----------



## Puffy69

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Freddy and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor


----------



## Sir Tony

Does anyone want to cornhole with me? I'm legal!


----------



## raisin

Okay, that's a thread stopper...


----------



## hamncheese

:tpd::mn


----------



## icehog3

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Elmer Fudd and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor


----------



## Puffy69

:r:r


----------



## Sir Tony

Rock Star said:


> :r:r


Freddy, cornhole partner???


----------



## dahigman

icehog3 said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> *Elmer Fudd* and Dawnie
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and king james
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor





Sir Tony said:


> Freddy, cornhole partner???


He is Mr. Fudd....


----------



## RedBaron

Redbaron and mmblz


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Redbaron and mmblz


Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


----------



## icehog3

Fine Chris, I hooked ya up! 

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Elmer Fudd and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens; Brown paper packages tied up with strings???

Love Coltrane!!


----------



## Puffy69

Jeff & DonJefe
candy pants and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Freddy and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz

*anybody want to be Tony's partner?..he's of age now.*:r


----------



## BigVito

Rock Star said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> candy pants and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Freddy and Dawnie
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and king james
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> anybody want to be Tony's partner..he's of age now.:r


:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Beavis and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and king james
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz


----------



## Seanohue

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Beavis and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz

Edit: nevermind, still deciding on a team name


----------



## Simplified

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Beavis and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz




So are Dave and I going to play the winner for the overall championship or do we need to play in the preliminary rounds?


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Beavis and Dawnie
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> 
> So are Dave and I going to play the winner for the overall championship or do we need to play in the preliminary rounds?


Sam, if either of you are cooking during the tournament, you can have all the byes you want!! :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

1 MONTH AWAY!! WooWOOooOOo!


----------



## Sean9689

Simplified said:


> So are Dave and I going to play the winner for the overall championship or do we need to play in the preliminary rounds?


C'mon Sam, let us win a few before we face you two. :tg


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> C'mon Sam, let us win a few before we face you two. :tg


you better worry about me and Tom

We were all poised to take Sam and Dave out last year when the contest was called............


----------



## ResIpsa

Simplified said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Beavis and Dawnie
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> 
> So are Dave and I going to play the winner for the overall championship or do we need to play in the preliminary rounds?


delusions.......of grandeur?????


----------



## Puffy69

Jeff & DonJefe
Jelly Bean and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Freddy and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz



Simplified said:


> So are Dave and I going to play the winner for the overall championship or do we need to play in the preliminary rounds?


I would rather do it that way. That way your playing cold but then again you guys are prolly practicing in the office.


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> Jeff & DonJefe
> Jelly Bean and ResIpsa
> thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Freddy and Dawnie
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> 
> I would rather do it that way. That way your playing cold but then again you guys are prolly practicing in the office.


Office cornhole?! That's not right!


----------



## pnoon

Is there still room on the island for one more attendee?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

pnoon said:


> Is there still room on the island for one more attendee?


You comin from da west siiiide?????:tu


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> Is there still room on the island for one more attendee?


Outstanding!!!!:tu


----------



## pnoon

DonJefe said:


> Outstanding!!!!:tu


Hopefully. 
I haven't received an answer to my question yet?


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Hopefully.
> I haven't received an answer to my question yet?


were not in the mood for teasing or joking. you coming or what?:r


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> were not in the mood for teasing or joking. you coming or what?:r


I wouldn't tease you, Freddy.


----------



## hamncheese

Ok, there's room... you coming? :ss


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> Hopefully.
> I haven't received an answer to my question yet?


Only if you can BBQ for me. :tu


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> Only if you can BBQ for me. :tu


I will. As long as Sam doesn't mind. 


pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Ok, there's room... you coming? :ss


Yes I am.


Woo Hoo !!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Yea Pete! See you there my friend!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Jeff & DonJefe
icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Beavis and Dawnie
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc


----------



## Guest

Flight booked cant wait to hang with you guys... :cb


----------



## hamncheese

Im gonna need a partner


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> Office cornhole?! That's not right!


I know, right...

Jeff & DonJefe
Team Doo Doo Stain
thunderbucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc


----------



## icehog3

Freddy calls me on the phone Tuesday and asks me to stop changing his name on this thread...then does it twice after the call. Freddy, you are bucking for douche bag status with that bullchit man.



Jeff & DonJefe
icehog and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Dawnie and Dildo
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc


----------



## Puffy69

I thought you changed mine again but Todd didnt cut and paste the latest post..My Bad..Sorry. I'll end it here.

Jeff & DonJefe
Icehole3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc


----------



## Ermo

Rock Star said:


> Icehole3 and ResIpsa


:r Sorry Tom.


----------



## icehog3

No worries, boys.....sorry for the misunderstanding. :0


----------



## pnoon

Good thing there will be a referee this year.


----------



## Old Sailor

WOOO HOOOO Can't wait ta meet everyone....

*29 DAYS TA GO*


----------



## pnoon

Anyone staying at the Southbeach Resort who is willing to share a room? 
I only snore a little bit. 

Also, anyone flying into Cleveland on Friday and want to share a car/ride. I'll be happy to drive.


----------



## Coach

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Im gonna need a partner


sat only/leaving sun sometime................if you will take me????????????


----------



## Coach

Originally Posted by schweiger_schmoke 
Please Copy and paste

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL
Coach- XXL, XXXL

this is the latest..


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Shirts are ordered.
> 
> If you didn't post before this post .... you get what you get. (I guessed)


Posted 7-13-07.


----------



## pnoon

Missed the deadline for ordering shirt mad 
At least I will be there. ))
Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL
Coach- XXL, XXXL
pnoon (hotel) - missed the deadline to order, will take an XL if extras or no-shows

this is the latest..


----------



## Sir Tony

Me too. I am always late for these things, too bad. Dave, I PMed to see if it is OK if I tent with King James. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## hamncheese

Coach said:


> sat only/leaving sun sometime................if you will take me????????????


Sounds good, Coach! Put us down for the tournament :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Cornhole Tourney*
Jeff & DonJefe
Icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Adam and Jerry
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc
Coach & pnutbutrsangwich


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Anyone staying at the Southbeach Resort who is willing to share a room?
> I only snore a little bit.


As I understand it it is NOT the snoring that has them worried 

This is like me going to Italy or The Dom. Rep. Someday :w Looks like a wonderful place to relax:tu


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> As I understand it it is NOT the snoring that has them worried


:r
No doubt.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> *Cornhole Tourney*
> Jeff & DonJefe
> Icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Team Rock Star
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Adam and Jerry
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> ToddziLLa & Navydoc
> Coach & pnutbutrsangwich


i see that my ol team mate got him a new partner.
my wife better bring her A game cuz Todd and I were a good team.:r she should do fine. not gonna matter though cuz sam and dave practice like everyday in the office, im sure.LOL


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> my wife better bring her A game cuz Todd and I were a good team.


Eh.....you were OK, I guess.


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Eh.....you were OK, I guess.


If we lost it was because we were...distracted.


----------



## Da Klugs

Cornhole Tourney
Jeff & DonJefe
Icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc
Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
Simplified and Klugs - AKA the winners.

There is a long list of things I'm not very good at. A real short one of the opposite. You are all my biatches again this year. (As long as I can play with Sam again he rocks at cornhole)

I'm going to call the South Beach folks about extending the rate to more rooms on Monday. They said more would be available when I set this up. A month .... :mn


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> If we lost it was because we were...distracted.


And what, Vic and I were blindfolded? :r

1 month!! Can't wait Dave!


----------



## ToddziLLa

What do you all think of a one-stink anty for the cornhole tourney? Each person would put in one cigar. Winning team takes all and can fight over the Cremosas at a later time.


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> What do you all think of a one-stink anty for the cornhole tourney? Each person would put in one cigar. Winning team takes all and can fight over the Cremosas at a later time.


you might as well send them to dave now..LOL.


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> What do you all think of a one-stink anty for the cornhole tourney? Each person would put in one cigar. Winning team takes all and can fight over the Cremosas at a later time.


one-sti*N*k ante? I can do that!


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> one-sti*N*k ante? I can do that!


Doh! One stick... :r

If it was a stink contest...Tom would take the cake w/no contest!


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Doh! One stick... :r
> 
> If it was a stink contest...Tom would take the cake w/no contest!












We'll see about that!


----------



## Sean9689

Less than a month away!


----------



## Old Sailor

Can't wait:ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> Can't wait:ss:ss


Oh you will just be thinking about what you are missing!!! :tu:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Oh you will just be thinking about what you are missing!!! :tu:ss


:tg:tg:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> :tg:tg:r


Dont worry! We will organize something for when you get back!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Doh! One stick... :r
> 
> If it was a stink contest...Tom would take the cake w/no contest!


Criminey, you were partnered up with the human butt-sewage boy last year, and you call me out?? :r

Freddy could knock a rhino unconscious with one of them stink-balloons!


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Criminey, you were partnered up with the human butt-sewage boy last year, and you call me out?? :r
> 
> Freddy could knock a rhino unconscious with one of them stink-balloons!


Looks like I got some stiff competition.


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> Looks like I got some *stiff* competition.


My lips are sealed. What happens in the loft, stays in the loft.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> *My lips are sealed*. What happens in the loft, stays in the loft.


Except in the loft.

:r


----------



## Sir Tony

Oh dear......

I am still looking for a cornholing team member if it is still open. Dave I sent you a PM.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Criminey, you were partnered up with the human butt-sewage boy last year, and you call me out?? :r
> 
> Freddy could knock a rhino unconscious with one of them stink-balloons!


*BITCH!

PLEASE! That was your breath bouncing off your pillow. LOL.*


----------



## RedBaron

pnoon said:


> We'll see about that!


Peter is the king of busting ass. :BS


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> *BITCH!
> 
> PLEASE! That was your breath bouncing off your pillow. LOL.*


Only because I was breathing in your nuclear farts all night while I slept in the same loft as you. u :r


----------



## DonJefe

Getting close!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean9689

For a few weeks each year after The Shack, the Klugman family has to were those radioactive suits while venturing up in the loft. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> For a few weeks each year after The Shack, the Klugman family has to were those radioactive suits while venturing up in the loft. :r


I always try to leave _something_ behind to remember me by.


----------



## hamncheese

25 days!


----------



## allanb3369

Cornhole Tourney
Jeff & DonJefe
Icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc
Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
Simplified and Klugs - AKA the wannabes
Pnoon & Allan (*)

(*) Team added for comic relief


----------



## ToddziLLa

allanb3369 said:


> Cornhole Tourney
> Jeff & DonJefe
> Icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Team Rock Star
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> ToddziLLa & Navydoc
> Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
> Simplified and Klugs - AKA the wannabes
> Pnoon & Allan (*)
> 
> (*) Team added for comic relief


That's okay Allan...we can go to the local pub and play a game of billiards if you would like. Freakin' shark... :r


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> That's okay Allan...we can *go to the local pub and play a game of billiards* if you would like. Freakin' shark... :r


count me in but i'm really not very good.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I always try to leave _something_ behind to remember me by.


Jeez, it's been a year and I still remember!!! u :r


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> count me in but i'm really not very good.


Same line you use with the ladies, eh Peter?


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Same line you use with the ladies, eh Peter?


:tg :tg


----------



## Coach

i figure on arriving around 430ish on sat afternoon. i have to work first.


----------



## drevim

Sean9689 said:


> For a few weeks each year after The Shack, the Klugman family has to were those radioactive suits while venturing up in the loft. :r


Damn, glad I jumped on board for the Loft this year...maybe I'll crash in the mammock with Vic....:r


----------



## icehog3

Memories, misty-watered colored memories, of the way we werrrrrrrrre...


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Only because I was breathing in your nuclear farts all night while I slept in the same loft as you. u :r


just for that im fartin in your mouth while you snore..:r:hn


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> just for that im fartin in your mouth while you snore..:r:hn


Won't compare to what I will do in your mouth if you don't shut your pie-hole. :2

:r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Won't compare to what I will do in your mouth if you don't shut your pie-hole. :2
> 
> :r


shut up or i'll drop kick you.lol


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> shut up or i'll drop kick you.lol


Whatever, RB.....Love you man....talk to you later in the week.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Memories, misty-watered colored memories, of the way we werrrrrrrrre...


Of sitting on the beach, or of Jeff's short hair...:r


----------



## RedBaron

Rock Star said:


> shut up or i'll drop kick you.lol


Hey thats my line! :r


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> Memories, misty-watered colored memories, of the way we werrrrrrrrre...


I would pay good money to see you croon out that whole song...:r


----------



## tech-ninja

*Cornhole Tourney*
Jeff & DonJefe
Icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc
Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
Simplified and Klugs - AKA the wannabes
Pnoon & Allan (*)
Tech-Ninja & Spooble

(*) Team added for comic relief

It's getting close! :tu :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Is the iPod compilation coming along Dave?


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> I would pay good money to see you croon out that whole song...:r


Bring your wallet Mike, and I will croak it out for ya! :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Memories, misty-watered colored memories, of the way we werrrrrrrrre...


Good times!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Good times!


Good times for sure!!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Good times for sure!!


Is that an Orange Twist in Julian's hand or he just happy to be standing next to Bruce?!


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Good times for sure!!


Life can't get much better than that.

How can ANYONE look at that picture and not want to be there?

I'm really looking forward to this!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Memories, misty-watered colored memories, of the way we werrrrrrrrre...


Tear.... It's like the missing plane formation.


----------



## Puffy69

drevim said:


> Of sitting on the beach, or of Jeff's short hair...:r


yeah thats back in the day when he had a decent haircut..j/k bro..i like the rock star hair..LOL


----------



## Danbreeze

This is coming up fast-cant wait to meet everyone in person! :ss


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> Life can't get much better than that.
> 
> How can ANYONE look at that picture and not want to be there?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this!!!!!


I can guarantee there hasn't been a whole lot of herf moments in my life, as sweet as that cigar, sitting out on there (with the "dead" snakes )...Definitely a moment to be re-lived in a few short weeks.


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> yeah thats back in the day when he had a decent haircut..j/k bro..i like the rock star hair..LOL


Hell, I might even have a new tattoo for SHIII!


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> Just a side note.
> Pipe smokers bring your pipes! I will not only have my usual $hitty old cigars, but will also bring a selection of rare $hitty old pipe tobacco to share.


ooohhhh :dr


----------



## Sean9689

Chicken suit=hotness


----------



## BigVito

is the shack herf usually the same weekend in August every year?


----------



## Da Klugs

BigVito said:


> is the shack herf usually the same weekend in August every year?


The first 3 have been. Chose it as kind of a midpoint between SOCAL and LOL. At the time there were far fewer herfs. Now seems like there is one every weekend. :r


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> The first 3 have been. Chose it as kind of a midpoint between SOCAL and LOL. At the time there were far fewer herfs. Now seems like there is one every weekend. :r


I wish I could make it this year. I'm definitely saving vacation for next year. After seeing the photos this looks like the best herf of all, great scenery fun and friends. And now that my PA vacation is unraveling looks like I'll be solo herfing that week while staying at home and doing PT. :hn Thanks for the info Dave. :ss


----------



## hollywood

Is it too late for LeAnne and I to get thrown to the wolves in the Cornhole Tourney!?!?

Getting Closer!!!:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Chicken suit=hotness


Chicken suit = choking. :r


----------



## icehog3

*Cornhole Tourney*
Jeff & DonJefe
Icehog3 and ResIpsa
thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
Bruce and Sandy
Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
Puffdaddy & Drevim
Team Rock Star
Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
Seanohue and King James
Bruisedawg-Joe
JPH and Trogdor
Red Baron and mmblz
ToddziLLa & Navydoc
Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
Simplified and Klugs - AKA the wannabes
Pnoon & Allan (*)
Tech-Ninja & Spooble
hollywood and LeAnne


----------



## hollywood

Thanks Tom! See you there!


----------



## pnoon

hollywood said:


> Thanks Tom! See you there!


See you there, Dave!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> Thanks Tom! See you there!





pnoon said:


> See you there, Dave!


I can't wait to see you both!


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I might even have a new tattoo for SHIII!


:tu sweet..


----------



## hollywood

pnoon said:


> See you there, Dave!


darn tootin'!! looking forward to it SOOOooooo much!!:ss


----------



## RedBaron

Oh my, look what I had aded, just in time for the Shack........

:chk

Thanks PDS!!!


----------



## Cubatobaco

RedBaron said:


> Oh my, look what I had aded, just in time for the Shack........
> 
> :chk
> 
> Thanks PDS!!!


Fits you perfect Chris...LOL

r thinking of that video)


----------



## ToddziLLa

www.ShackHerf.com is finally updated!


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> www.ShackHerf.com is finally updated!


Tight man....Nice work.


----------



## Sean9689

ToddziLLa said:


> www.ShackHerf.com is finally updated!


Sweet sweet!


----------



## Puffy69

Good Job Todd..Had to check out the pics again.This pic is tooo funny..Chris you rock bro..


----------



## Old Sailor

Cool:tu:tu


----------



## RedBaron

Rock Star said:


> Good Job Todd..Had to check out the pics again.This pic is tooo funny..Chris you rock bro..


LOL, ahh yes the search for bling boy. I look like such a tool. oh well.


----------



## germantown rob

RedBaron said:


> LOL, ahh yes the search for bling boy. I look like such a tool. oh well.


No I think it was that 1st evening we got there. I look fairly sober.


----------



## RedBaron

germantown rob said:


> No I think it was that 1st evening we got there. I look fairly sober.


I can never tell with you.


----------



## germantown rob

RedBaron said:


> I can never tell with you.


It's all in the eyes.


----------



## icehog3

germantown rob said:


> No I think it was that 1st evening we got there. *I look fairly sober.*


I missed that part, and I was there before you. :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> I missed that part, and I was there before you. :r


:r:al:r


----------



## hamncheese

3 weeks from today I'll be cruising central PA in the Herf Van! :ss


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I missed that part, and I was there before you. :r


There was tht 30 seconds from the tent to the coffee before the Kaluha was mixed in....but I don't think Rob was sober from the night before then.


----------



## Cubatobaco

22 Days to Go!!!! :ss


----------



## Sir Tony

WootWoot!


----------



## Puffy69

germantown rob said:


> It's all in the eyes.


yeah..that was a rare moment..LOL.


----------



## Sir Tony

http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=3417294&page=1

I'm not coming anymore...:chk


----------



## DAFU

Sir Tony said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=3417294&page=1
> 
> I'm not coming anymore...:chk


I wondered where Chris got the suit!


----------



## Cubatobaco

Rock Star said:


> yeah..that was a rare moment..LOL.


The rare moment will be a chance to finally smoke...:ss


----------



## JPH

I cant wait for the shack.... I think I'm going to drive out there now and just stare in the gait for a few hours/days....depending on weather.

anyone wanna join .... pre shack herf stare.....


----------



## Jeff

JPH said:


> I cant wait for the shack....
> 
> anyone wanna join .... pre shack herf stare.....


Nah, just going to torture yourself.


----------



## Old Sailor

JPH said:


> I cant wait for the shack.... I think I'm going to drive out there now and just stare in the gait for a few hours/days....depending on weather.
> 
> anyone wanna join .... pre shack herf stare.....


Sure:ss:ss


----------



## RedBaron

DAFU said:


> I wondered where Chris got the suit!


!!!!!!!!!! I have a back-up spiderman outfit? Klugsie, on a serious note if you want me to skip it this year due to the whole "sexual predator" aspect, let me know! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Puffy69

Cubatobaco said:


> The rare moment will be a chance to finally smoke...:ss


yeah..travel across half the USA to smoke for the 1st time when you live 15 minutes away.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*20 days ta go!!!:chk*


----------



## Bruce

Hey Shack pipesters:

What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try? 
I'm planning on bringing the following:

John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
Dobies Four Square Green
Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
'83 Red Flake
St. Brunos
Stonehenge Flake
Millennium Flake
Scottish Three Nuns

Just for starters....what else?


----------



## Da Klugs

Trinkets and trash lady was just here with the final pre-run shirts. Looking good. Something a little different than in the past. Still have the smoking pooper logo though so no worries.


----------



## RedBaron

Bruce said:


> Hey Shack pipesters:
> 
> What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try?
> I'm planning on bringing the following:
> 
> John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
> Dobies Four Square Green
> Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
> '83 Red Flake
> St. Brunos
> Stonehenge Flake
> Millennium Flake
> Scottish Three Nuns
> 
> Just for starters....what else?


Yikes! I've heard great things about 3 nuns!


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Missed the deadline for ordering shirt mad
> .
> .
> .
> pnoon (hotel) - missed the deadline to order, will take an XL if extras or no-shows
> 
> this is the latest..





Da Klugs said:


> Trinkets and trash lady was just here with the final pre-run shirts. Looking good. Something a little different than in the past. Still have the smoking pooper logo though so no worries.


Dave, I would love one of the shirts if it's not too late to order.


----------



## hamncheese

Da Klugs said:


> the smoking pooper logo


Is this the origin of the term "poo sticks"?


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> Hey Shack pipesters:
> 
> What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try?
> I'm planning on bringing the following:
> 
> John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
> Dobies Four Square Green
> Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
> '83 Red Flake
> St. Brunos
> Stonehenge Flake
> Millennium Flake
> Scottish Three Nuns
> 
> Just for starters....what else?


Sobranie 759 
Bohemian Scandal
pre Murray Dunhill


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Dave, I would love one of the shirts if it's not too late to order.


I put you in for a L? Is that right?


----------



## Bruce

got all of those, but I'm not going to crack my Bohemian Scandal just yet. I'll bring the others for you though.


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> got all of those, but I'm not going to crack my Bohemian Scandal just yet. I'll bring the others for you though.


Wow thanks Bruce. :dr


----------



## Bruce

do you like Dunhill Nightcap? I have a tin that is pre-Murray, the one with the Royal Warrant on it. It's probably at least 30 years old!
Also have some Dunhill "Mr. Alfred's Own"......very old. 
Which do you want to try?


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> I put you in for a L? Is that right?


I wish.
Nope. *XL*


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> do you like Dunhill Nightcap? I have a tin that is pre-Murray, the one with the Royal Warrant on it. It's probably at least 30 years old!
> Also have some Dunhill "Mr. Alfred's Own"......very old.
> Which do you want to try?


The Mr. Alfred's Own sounds interesting.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Hey Shack pipesters:
> 
> What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try?
> I'm planning on bringing the following:
> 
> John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
> Dobies Four Square Green
> Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
> '83 Red Flake
> St. Brunos
> Stonehenge Flake
> Millennium Flake
> Scottish Three Nuns
> 
> Just for starters....what else?


Maybe a little Captain Black for my corncob?

 Looking forward to seeing you Bruce!


----------



## hamncheese

Hmmm do I get a pipe and hit a new slope? Or do I stick with what works and forget pipes exist????


----------



## Guest

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Hmmm do I get a pipe and hit a new slope? Or do I stick with what works and forget pipes exist????


I've been wrestling with the pipe slope question for a few months now. I've got some pipes and all the fixins (thanks Ronnie), but haven't made the turn....yet...p


----------



## Sir Tony

Not another slope... I have been very close to buying a pipe setup, had it in the cart and ready to check out, comes down to do I pay my cell phone bill or get a pipe, lol. I would love to try some stuff to see if I really like it.


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> Maybe a little Captain Black for my corncob?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you Bruce!


Hey! Don't knock corncobs! Thats what I am learning on right now! :r

(and I can't get the song Capt Jack out of my head now!)


----------



## hamncheese

Just a little push and you'lllllllll be smilin'! :chk


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> I wish.
> Nope. *XL*


Gotcha covered (in XL) Pudge!


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Gotcha covered (in XL) Pudge!


What do I owe ya, Gramps?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Maybe a little Captain Black for my corncob?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you Bruce!


i got some capt black for ya..about 15yrs of age too..LOL

Im a newbie to the pipes and prolly not worthy of the good stuff yet..i hear that blue nun is nice though..everything else is just names to me at this point. I have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> What do I owe ya, Gramps?


Read more type less!


----------



## BigVito

anyone got a xxl?


----------



## DonJefe

BigVito said:


> anyone got a xxl?


What exactly are you asking? Sounds like something that would be muttered in the loft late at night.:r


----------



## RedBaron

BigVito said:


> anyone got a xxl?


The hiphop magazine?


----------



## BigVito

DonJefe said:


> What exactly are you asking? Sounds like something that would be muttered in the loft late at night.:r


nother reason to leave the loft to the big boys. :r I was asking about a shirt, but wasn't to serious since 9 out of 10 people say I won't make. (I'm not on the list)



RedBaron said:


> The hiphop magazine?


Is that really a magazine?


----------



## Da Klugs

Here is what I have for lodging....

Upstairs
Master - Dave and Jane
Guest - Bruce and Sandy
Loft - Todzilla, Icehog3, Rockstar+Mrs, Drevim, + Hollywoods or +1

Downstairs
Green Room - Kait and Sean
Twin – Donjefe’s
Bunk - Dafu, Jeff, Resipsa, MMBLZ + Jeff + 1
Couch – Simplified
Big Chair – Bongoy 

Tents at shack – 8 people that got the OK.


If I missed someone who stayed at the shack last year PM me and we will fit you in.


----------



## hollywood

Bruce said:


> Hey Shack pipesters:
> 
> What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try?
> I'm planning on bringing the following:
> 
> John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
> Dobies Four Square Green
> Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
> '83 Red Flake
> St. Brunos
> Stonehenge Flake
> Millennium Flake
> Scottish Three Nuns
> 
> Just for starters....what else?


Crazy cool Bruce! What a list! And that Nightcap sounds scary good!!



bonggoy said:


> Sobranie 759
> *Bohemian Scandal*
> pre Murray Dunhill


Don't have any Scandal left; but have you had Raven's Wing or Renaissance?

Don't smoke 'em much anymore and would be happy to bring along if you want to try.


----------



## Coach

OK Shacksters listen up:

Klugs has posted the menu and has stated that Sun BFast he'll need help. This what I'm going to bring:

3 Dz Scrambled Eggs-----:chk
18 Eggs whole( for those pussies who want sunny side up)----:chk
3#'s of Bacon
3 pkg's of sausage links


I'll bring it YOU COOK IT..........I cook for a livin 5 days a week so piss off!


and on another note.............................

Have any of you had SPEC, Hunky Turkey or whatever else you may call it, it's a treat that is NOT FOR THOSE WATCHING YOUR CHOLESTEROL.....

It is Hot Bacon Fat drippings on RYE bread topped with diced red/green peppers,onions,tomatoes seasoned with Black-n-White(salt & pepper for those not culinary verse). Anyway, I will also be bringing up a chunk or 2 along with the fixins around the campfire. Cya on sat afternoon.

Coach 

1/2 of the 2007 Shack Herf Cornhole Champions :al:al:al


----------



## Coach

Da Klugs said:


> Here is what I have for lodging....
> 
> Upstairs
> Master - Dave and Jane
> Guest - Bruce and Sandy
> Loft - Todzilla, Icehog3, Rockstar+Mrs, Drevim, + Hollywoods or +1
> 
> Downstairs
> Green Room - Kait and Sean
> Twin - Donjefe's
> Bunk - Dafu, Jeff, Resipsa, MMBLZ + Jeff + 1
> Couch - Simplified
> Big Chair - Bongoy
> 
> Tents at shack - 8 people that got the OK.
> 
> If I missed someone who stayed at the shack last year PM me and we will fit you in.


Driveway-Coach...:ss


----------



## icehog3

Coach said:


> OK Shacksters listen up:
> 
> Klugs has posted the menu and has stated that Sun BFast he'll need help. This what I'm going to bring:
> 
> 3 Dz Scrambled Eggs-----:chk
> 18 Eggs whole( for those pussies who want sunny side up)----:chk
> 3#'s of Bacon
> 3 pkg's of sausage links


Excellent, my usual breakfast.....are you bringing food for everyone else too?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Here is what I have for lodging....
> 
> Loft - Todzilla, Icehog3, Rockstar+Mrs, Drevim, + Hollywoods or +1


Freddy, I suggest you buy a gas mask and earplugs for Dawnie.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Freddy, I suggest you buy a gas mask and earplugs for Dawnie.


:r I don't want to imagine the gas indoors. It was bad enough in the open at Rob's BBQ :hn


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Excellent, my usual breakfast.....are you bringing food for everyone else too?


:r:r


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> Freddy, I suggest you buy a gas mask and earplugs for Dawnie.


:r:r I just pray there are NO BEANS at the BBQ!!!


----------



## pnoon

hollywood said:


> :r:r I just pray there are NO BEANS at the BBQ!!!


mmmm - bratwurst, beans, sauerkraut, and lots of beer.


----------



## hollywood

pnoon said:


> mmmm - bratwurst, beans, sauerkraut, and lots of beer.


:r

at least with that; i can add to the firefight!!


----------



## BigVito

:hn Nice imagery


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r I don't want to imagine the gas indoors. It was bad enough in the open at Rob's BBQ :hn


When you took off your boots? :r u


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> When you took off your boots? :r u


got rid of the bats didn't I?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> got rid of the bats didn't I?


EEK! Bats!!!! :hn :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> EEK! Bats!!!! :hn :r


man bats out of the mancave


----------



## RedBaron

Pnoon vs Danbreeze in the Great American Fart-Off, serving as judge is none other then JPH. (so atleast he'll have an excuse for puking this year!!) :r


----------



## pnoon

RedBaron said:


> Pnoon vs Danbreeze in the Great American Fart-Off, serving as judge is none other then JPH. (so atleast he'll have an excuse for puking this year!!) :r


:r :r


----------



## Puffy69

hollywood said:


> :r:r I just pray there are NO BEANS at the BBQ!!!


dont need no stinking beans..i get gas off the air..:r


----------



## White97Jimmy

I'm glad I got a room at the Inn!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Freddy, I suggest you buy a gas mask and earplugs for Dawnie.


Can I get an AMEN!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Oh boy, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Danbreeze

RedBaron said:


> Pnoon vs Danbreeze in the Great American Fart-Off, serving as judge is none other then JPH. (so atleast he'll have an excuse for puking this year!!) :r


It's official like a referee's whistle!!


----------



## bonggoy

hollywood said:


> Crazy cool Bruce! What a list! And that Nightcap sounds scary good!!
> 
> Don't have any Scandal left; but have you had Raven's Wing or Renaissance?
> 
> Don't smoke 'em much anymore and would be happy to bring along if you want to try.


Nope. They are both discontinued, right?


----------



## icehog3

Danbreeze said:


> It's official like a referee's whistle!!


Freddy will give you both a run for your money. :2


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Freddy will give you both a run for your money. :2


Cornhole - The "Dark" Side.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Cornhole - The "Dark" Side.


Gross!!! :r u


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> Cornhole - The "Dark" Side.


:bn


----------



## stogie4u4me

pnoon said:


> Missed the deadline for ordering shirt mad
> At least I will be there. ))
> Da Klugs - XXL
> SIMPLIFIED - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> icehog3 - XXL
> Joed - XL
> ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
> Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
> Jeff- L
> bonggoy - Medium
> mmblz - Medium
> Havanaaddict 99.9% -
> Budman - L
> ResIpsa- MEDIUM
> Navydoc - L
> Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
> Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
> Detroitpha357 possible guest
> King James (Tentin' it) XXL
> Redbaron-XL
> Trainwrek-XL
> Herf Chicken_XXL
> Mr. &
> Mrs Hollywood
> Trogdor
> seagarsmoker
> raisin-XL
> Bruce
> (and Sandy)
> Alanb3369 - XL
> DAFU - XL
> PuffDaddy - XL
> Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
> spooble (tentin it) - L
> Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
> Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
> cabinetsticker - XXL
> JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
> shaerza (Tenting) XL
> Seanohue (tentin it) - L
> SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
> tchariya + 1
> Dandee - XL
> Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
> White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
> Bruisedawg
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Cubatobacco - XL
> Steve R - XL
> thunderbucks - XL
> schweiger_schmoke - XL
> Coach- XXL, XXXL
> pnoon (hotel) - missed the deadline to order, will take an XL if extras or no-shows
> 
> stogie4u4me-XL


I too am way too late to order. But if anyone has an XL or XXL extra I would gladly take if there are any last minute cancels.


----------



## hollywood

bonggoy said:


> Nope. They are both discontinued, right?


that's right.

Raven's Wing, Renaissance, Mephisto, & Bohemian Scandal were all blends which were discontinued a couple of years ago now.


----------



## icehog3

stogie4u4me said:


> I too am way too late to order. But if anyone has an XL or XXL extra I would gladly take if there are any last minute cancels.


Are you coming to the herf s4u4me? Just making sure, I didn't see you post on the thread earlier. These shirts are for people attending the herf. Hope you are, just checkin'.


----------



## Sir Tony

I know I am WAAAAYYY late on a shirt. Any larges left men?


----------



## Da Klugs

Picked up a couple Bayou Classic Propane fish cookers today so maybe it wont take 3 hours to cook the perch on Friday night like last year.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Picked up a couple Bayou Classic Propane fish cookers today so maybe it wont take 3 hours to cook the perch on Friday night like last year.


So I can eat my 30+ fillets faster this year?  :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> So I can eat my 30+ fillets faster this year?  :r


Not if I get in line ahead of you!!! 

Instead of the fastest burn contest like at LOLH, we could have a fillet eating contest. Todd, Tom, and myself.....30 is just the appetizer...:r


----------



## stogie4u4me

icehog3 said:


> Are you coming to the herf s4u4me? Just making sure, I didn't see you post on the thread earlier. These shirts are for people attending the herf. Hope you are, just checkin'.


 Yes! I am! I am coming with tech-ninja,spooble, and cr8v1. I just found out that they have an extra spot. I sent DaKlugs a pm. I guess I couldn't find the official sign up page on this huge thread.


----------



## Sir Tony

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, fish.:dr


----------



## JPH

pds said:


> I would have a chance of attending provided I do not get arrested at Mega Mob!


Sweet!



Commander Quan said:


> Dave, I'd love to come but unfortunately it's the same weekend I'll be in Cancun


Boooo


----------



## icehog3

stogie4u4me said:


> Yes! I am! I am coming with tech-ninja,spooble, and cr8v1. I just found out that they have an extra spot. I sent DaKlugs a pm. I guess I couldn't find the official sign up page on this huge thread.


Good deal!


----------



## DAFU

There _will _be representation from the city where it all began.................:tu



icehog3 said:


> *Cornhole Tourney*
> Jeff & DonJefe
> Icehog3 and ResIpsa
> thunder3bucks & schweiger_schmoke
> Ermo & Jessica: the Detroit Lions of Cornhole
> Bruce and Sandy
> Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> Puffdaddy & Drevim
> Team Rock Star
> Team McGee (Salty and Sarah)
> Seanohue and King James
> Bruisedawg-Joe
> JPH and Trogdor
> Red Baron and mmblz
> ToddziLLa & Navydoc
> Coach & pnutbutrsangwich
> Simplified and Klugs - AKA the wannabes
> Pnoon & Allan (*)
> Tech-Ninja & Spooble
> hollywood and LeAnne
> DAFU & Dandee


----------



## Sir Tony

Anyone still need a cornholing partner?!?


----------



## DonJefe

Sir Tony said:


> Anyone still need a cornholing partner?!?


That's just wrong!:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

drevim said:


> Instead of the fastest burn contest like at LOLH, we could have a fillet eating contest. Todd, Tom, and myself.....30 is just the appetizer...:r


Now we're talking! :chk


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> So I can eat my 30+ fillets faster this year?  :r


don't eat my fish again:tg:dr


----------



## ResIpsa

drevim said:


> Not if I get in line ahead of you!!!
> 
> Instead of the fastest burn contest like at LOLH, we could have a fillet eating contest. Todd, Tom, and myself.....30 is just the appetizer...:r


you don't eat my food either:tg


----------



## Danbreeze

Sir Tony said:


> Anyone still need a cornholing partner?!?


I'm your Huckleberry..........


----------



## JPH

Sir Tony said:


> Anyone still need a cornholing partner?!?





DonJefe said:


> That's just wrong!:r





Danbreeze said:


> I'm your Huckleberry..........


More wrong....

this is going to be a F-in' sweet turney!!!!......


----------



## ToddziLLa

JPH said:


> this is going to be a F-in' sweet turney!!!!......


I agree! But as we found out last year...a long one too.

How do you guys want to set it up this year? Each team playing every other team might take the entire weekend. On the other side of the coin however, setting up a single elimination bracket would mean lots of teams would only get to play once.

Anyone with an idea on how we should move forward?


----------



## JPH

Random opponents....double or single elimination....

my offerings of ideas....



ToddziLLa said:


> I agree! But as we found out last year...a long one too.
> 
> How do you guys want to set it up this year? Each team playing every other team might take the entire weekend. On the other side of the coin however, setting up a single elimination bracket would mean lots of teams would only get to play once.
> 
> Anyone with an idea on how we should move forward?


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> I agree! But as we found out last year...a long one too.
> 
> How do you guys want to set it up this year? Each team playing every other team might take the entire weekend. On the other side of the coin however, setting up a single elimination bracket would mean lots of teams would only get to play once.
> 
> Anyone with an idea on how we should move forward?


Double elimination guarantees at least two games per team.


----------



## Cubatobaco

Danbreeze said:


> I'm your Huckleberry..........


:r :r :r


----------



## Cubatobaco

Rock Star said:


> yeah..travel across half the USA to smoke for the 1st time when you live 15 minutes away.:r


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Tell me about Freddie....

:ss :r


----------



## pnoon

Another option is to divide the 20 teams into 4 pools of 5. Each team plays the other team in its pool with the winners of each pool advancing to the semis. That way, each team gets a minimum of 4 games.


----------



## Old Sailor

16 days


----------



## joed

I feel like I am going to be so lost at this event.

I'll be the sitting quietly in the corner smoking and smiling.


----------



## RPB67

joed said:


> I feel like I am going to be so lost at this event.
> 
> I'll be the sitting quietly in the corner smoking and smiling.


Sounds perfect to me....:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

joed said:


> I feel like I am going to be so lost at this event.
> 
> I'll be the sitting quietly in the corner smoking and smiling.


And takin pics:tu


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> don't eat my fish again:tg:dr


We threw away almost 10 pounds of uneaten fish, so don't gimmie your whining Mister!! :r


----------



## raisin

joed said:


> I feel like I am going to be so lost at this event.
> 
> I'll be the sitting quietly in the corner smoking and smiling.


You won't be lost, you'll be sitting right next to me...:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

No corners. You're just gonna have to hang out with the rest of the inmates.



joed said:


> I feel like I am going to be so lost at this event.
> 
> I'll be the sitting quietly in the corner smoking and smiling.


----------



## Old Sailor

Da Klugs said:


> No corners. You're just gonna have to hang out with the rest of the inmates.


I didn't know Islands had corners:al:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Sir Tony said:


> Anyone still need a cornholing partner?!?


That sounds so wrong...:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> I didn't know Islands had corners:al:ss


Know how to confuse a Newfie? Put him in a round room and tell him to sit in the corner...


----------



## tech-ninja

Coach said:


> OK Shacksters listen up:
> 
> Klugs has posted the menu and has stated that Sun BFast he'll need help. This what I'm going to bring:
> 
> 3 Dz Scrambled Eggs-----:chk
> 18 Eggs whole( for those pussies who want sunny side up)----:chk
> 3#'s of Bacon
> 3 pkg's of sausage links
> 
> I'll bring it YOU COOK IT..........I cook for a livin 5 days a week so piss off!


Sounds great, coach. I have a big electric skillet I will bring and *I will be glad to do the cooking on Sunday morning!* I don't do it for a living, but I have cooked for many a crowd!

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Puffy69

GOT GAS?


----------



## dayplanner

:2

The Shack Herf is proclaimed to be the official site of the "1st Annual Cornholeer's Championship," and only those teams who are registered members of the "National Cornholeer’s Athletic Association" (NCAA) are permitted to compete. 






I foresee and declare victory for team Rockstar. You may place your wagers via PM.


----------



## icehog3

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> :2
> 
> The Shack Herf is proclaimed to be the official site of the "1st Annual Cornholeer's Championship," and only those teams who are registered members of the "National Cornholeer's Athletic Association" (NCAA) are permitted to compete.
> 
> I foresee and declare victory for team Rockstar. You may place your wagers via PM.


The only contest Freddy has a chance of winning is the "Most Toxic Fart in the Loft" contest....sorry Dawnie!! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> Another option is to divide the 20 teams into 4 pools of 5. Each team plays the other team in its pool with the winners of each pool advancing to the semis. That way, each team gets a minimum of 4 games.


You certainly are smarter than you look Peter. 

Sounds like an idea to me! The team with the best record in each bracket moves on to play Paul and I. :r


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> You certainly are smarter than you look Peter.


Ain't that the truth :hn


----------



## Coach

wow a Peter that looks SMART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!impressive especially since women say we only THINK with THAT HEAD...................... guess that gives "dick brains" justification.:r:r

anyway news for PB-the J Samich.............i'll be there round 1=2 pm on sat. i got the weekend off work so i'll be SHAKin a lil earlier.

r


----------



## Cubatobaco

*15 DAYS!!!*

:ss :chk :ss​


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Cubatobaco said:


> *15 DAYS!!!*
> 
> :ss :chk :ss​


YAY!!!!!


----------



## hamncheese

Coach said:


> wow a Peter that looks SMART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!impressive especially since women say we only THINK with THAT HEAD...................... guess that gives "dick brains" justification.:r:r
> 
> anyway news for PB-the J Samich.............i'll be there round 1=2 pm on sat. i got the weekend off work so i'll be SHAKin a lil earlier.
> 
> r


Excellent. By then I should have recovered from the night before so we can dominate. :hn


----------



## Sean9689

I have some awesome White Owls that I've been storing in a garlic container since SHII. Should be smoking good in another two weeks!


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I have some awesome White Owls that I've been storing in a garlic container since SHII. Should be smoking good in another two weeks!


Those should be a must smoke for the last place team in Cornhole. Add some drama for those that don't advance.


----------



## Guest

pnoon said:


> Those should be a must smoke for the last place team in Cornhole. Add some drama for those that don't advance.


Ouch! Glad I didn't enter the tourney. :r


----------



## Sean9689

cabinetsticker said:


> Ouch! Glad I didn't enter the tourney. :r


Don't worry, you'll still get one. :ss


----------



## Jeff

*Carpooling*

Anyone passing through PA interested in carpooling to the Shack? Might be tough for me to get the car off the wife that weekend (plus its more fun than driving alone). Will provide snacks, drinks, and gas money.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Carpooling*



Jeff said:


> Anyone passing through PA interested in carpooling to the Shack? Might be tough for me to get the car off the wife that weekend (plus its more fun than driving alone). Will provide snacks, drinks, and gas money.


This may be doable Jeff, if no one closer steps up. Pm with when you planned on leaving, it looks like I'll be driving out this year. Swinging through PA shouldn't add much to my trip.......


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Carpooling*



Jeff said:


> Anyone passing through PA interested in carpooling to the Shack? Might be tough for me to get the car off the wife that weekend (plus its more fun than driving alone). Will provide snacks, drinks, oral gratification and gas money.





ResIpsa said:


> This may be doable Jeff, if no one closer steps up. Pm with when you planned on leaving, it looks like I'll be driving out this year. Swinging through PA shouldn't add much to my trip.......


What's that old saying ... gas, grass or ass nobody rides for free. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

What is the Shack Herf?

It's a chance for folks to meet new and old friends, in a relaxing environment. Property is big enough so that things will not be crowded unless you want them to be. If it rains we have a 20 x 40 tent with tables and chairs for sitting to eat etc and it can keep us dry. If it rains real hard, the barn is 50 x 30 and I'll try and clean it up a little before hand. Hopefully, the weather will be more like SH I and we will spend all our time on the pier. Have plenty of lawn chairs of various quality to hang out there.

The only organized things are meals and the cornhole tourney and you could argue that there is not a lot of organization in them either. IF you haven't signed up ... just do it. It's and easy game (Throw beanbags at a board with a hole in it, 1 pt for on, 3 Pt's for in the hole) and fun way to pass the time/ get to know the opposing team.

Food and beverage is provided F,S,S so bring your cigars and a fun attitude.


----------



## Guest

I am sooooooo looking forward to this. :chk Thank you Dave for making this happen. :tu


----------



## Puffy69

cabinetsticker said:


> I am sooooooo looking forward to this. :chk Thank you Dave for *making this happen*. :tu


:tpd: again...


----------



## raisin

Da Klugs said:


> If it rains real hard,


Let your inner child out, if it rains real hard we can get a mosh pit going, bathe in the lake, and burn a few buses!!!


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> Let your inner child out, if it rains real hard we can get a mosh pit going, bathe in the lake, and burn a few buses!!!


What is one of Dave's neighbors calls in the National Guard??


----------



## Guest

raisin said:


> Let your inner child out, if it rains real hard we can get a mosh pit going, bathe in the lake, and burn a few buses!!!


For the love of God Mike, no one, and I mean no one, wants to see me in a mosh pit or bathing in a lake. :tg


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> For the love of God Mike, no one, and I mean no one, wants to see me in a mosh pit or bathing in a lake. :tg


How about bathing in a mosh pit Eric?


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> What is one of Dave's neighbors calls in the National Guard??


Damn, I was forgetting it was Ohio...


----------



## Guest

raisin said:


> Damn, I was forgetting it was Ohio...


Insert CSNY song reference here...


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Carpooling*



Da Klugs said:


> What's that old saying ... gas, grass or ass nobody rides for free. :r


:rbastage!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> What is the Shack Herf?
> 
> It's a chance for folks to meet new and old friends, in a relaxing environment. Property is big enough so that things will not be crowded unless you want them to be. If it rains we have a 20 x 40 tent with tables and chairs for sitting to eat etc and it can keep us dry. If it rains real hard, the barn is 50 x 30 and I'll try and clean it up a little before hand. Hopefully, the weather will be more like SH I and we will spend all our time on the pier. Have plenty of lawn chairs of various quality to hang out there.
> 
> The only organized things are meals and the cornhole tourney and you could argue that there is not a lot of organization in them either. IF you haven't signed up ... just do it. It's and easy game (Throw beanbags at a board with a hole in it, 1 pt for on, 3 Pt's for in the hole) and fun way to pass the time/ get to know the opposing team.
> 
> Food and beverage is provided F,S,S so bring your cigars and a fun attitude.


Noted, and thanks Dave.


----------



## King James

*Re: Carpooling*

me and (sir) Tony are thinking about leaving on wednesday and visiting his brother in Pennsylvania. Not sure if we would have time but maybe will make a thread inquiring about some Penn. Botls wanting to get together for a smoke. Either way we shall see you lovely Shack fellas on thursday


----------



## Danbreeze

pnoon said:


> Those should be a must smoke for the last place team in Cornhole. Add some drama for those that don't advance.


I am really liking this idea. We should find two of the nastiest sticks available to give to the last place team to smoke after they lose. It is a motivator, really.


----------



## King James

I'm not sure how the food situation is... but should me and sir tony bring some glorious Wisconsin kraut and brats (bratwurst for anyone that read brat and thought of a smart arsed little kid instead of a delicious meal)


----------



## Sir Tony

King James said:


> I'm not sure how the food situation is... but should me and sir tony bring some glorious Wisconsin kraut and brats (bratwurst for anyone that read brat and thought of a smart arsed little kid instead of a delicious meal)


I am sure smart arsed little kids would make an excellent meal!


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> I am sure smart arsed little kids would make an excellent meal!


Just make sure you bring that homemade Kraut (No, not Jim...the Sauerkraut!)

And enough brats for everyone....Tony, have you seen me eat?


----------



## pnoon

Brats, kraut and beer. Don't forget the baked beans.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Brats, kraut and beer. Don't forget the baked beans.


Stay outta the loft Peter, it is already toxic!!! :r


----------



## Old Sailor

pnoon said:


> Brats, kraut and beer. Don't forget the baked beans.


I see a green cloud forming over the island:r


----------



## seagarsmoker

All set at the hotel and will be leaving here early on the 17th and should arrive that afternoon. 

Dave, did you decide if you are going to have a raffle? :w


----------



## King James

brats and kraut it is fellas


----------



## Deem

pnoon said:


> Those should be a must smoke for the last place team in Cornhole. Add some drama for those that don't advance.


I've heard Dave is getting a supply of awesome Guantanemeras....might put these to good use 

Wish I could fit into Peter's suitcase.


----------



## bonggoy

ToddziLLa said:


> Noted, and thanks Dave.


This is classic ...


----------



## ResIpsa

bonggoy said:


> This is classic ...


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.......


----------



## Da Klugs

Deem said:


> I've heard Dave is getting a supply of awesome Guantanemeras....might put these to good use
> 
> Wish I could fit into Peter's suitcase.


90 minutos... yeah baby!


----------



## Old Sailor

_14 DAYS TA GO :ss:al_


----------



## Guest

bonggoy said:


> This is classic ...


What exactly is....oh, forget it. u


----------



## Simplified

Heading up now with the kids! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

Simplified said:


> Heading up now with the kids! :tu


See ya in a couple weeks Sam! :w


----------



## raisin

A big herf demands a big match:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/darwin-f...-to-kill-lucky-idiot-285969.php?autoplay=true


----------



## Dandee

How organized are the meals? Do I need to sign up somewhere for KP duty? I'm more than happy to do whatever.

Dan


----------



## icehog3

Dandee said:


> How organized are the meals? Do I need to sign up somewhere for KP duty? I'm more than happy to do whatever.
> 
> Dan


I think a bunch of us can chip in some elbow grease and help take the load off of Dave and Sam thiis year....thanks Dan!


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> I think a bunch of us can chip in some elbow grease and help take the load off of Dave and Sam thiis year....thanks Dan!


I had certainly planned on it.


----------



## Bruce

I'll be the wine steward.........


----------



## Guest

Happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## Deem

cabinetsticker said:


> Happy to help in any way I can.


Rare and vintage cigar supplier


----------



## Guest

Deem said:


> Rare and vintage cigar supplier


:r I'll be bringing the best that I have. :tu


----------



## rusty pittis

i wish i would have been paying attention to this thread sooner i would be there....already have previous engagement


----------



## raisin

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I'll be bringing the best that I have. :tu


I thought you gave all those to joed...


----------



## Guest

raisin said:


> I thought you gave all those to joed...


He drew first blood! :chk


----------



## ResIpsa

Official Shack Herf III Coffee Roaster and Supplier.........


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> Official Shack Herf III Coffee Roaster and Supplier.........


What are you bringing this year? Can I put in a request for your delicious Harrar?!


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> What are you bringing this year? Can I put in a request for your delicious Harrar?!


you may sir. Harrar for DonJefe is on the menu......


----------



## Old Sailor

COFFEE:dr:dr


----------



## Simplified

Simplified said:


> Heading up now with the kids! :tu


80 and sunny at the Shack on Saturday! All is ready:tu


----------



## RedBaron

I am the official trash bagger and disposer (aka Golf cart trash man):chk


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> you may sir. Harrar for DonJefe is on the menu......


Nice!:tu


----------



## Bruce

who's going to make the peach sundae runs?


----------



## ResIpsa

Bruce said:


> who's going to make the peach sundae runs?


you gonna eat yours this year?


----------



## RedBaron

Bruce said:


> who's going to make the peach sundae runs?


Not Gtown ROb, Please, if there is a god, not gtown rob!!!!!


----------



## drevim

Bruce said:


> who's going to make the peach sundae runs?


It'd be my pleasure, sir. Better get it on Friday this year for you, Bruce. Give you a couple of days to get around to eating it..


----------



## Simplified

drevim said:


> It'd be my pleasure, sir. Better get it on Friday this year for you, Bruce. Give you a couple of days to get around to eating it..


His Sunday is still in the fridge from last year.:ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

Due to scholastic matters (I must return to EKU to establish a few more credit hours to be eligible to transfer to OSU) I regrettably will not be attending.

:tg:tg:tg

OSU starts 9/17 and EKU starts 8/20. I'm pissed, this thing sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> His Sunday is still in the fridge from last year.:ss


Make him eat that one before he gets another! :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Make him eat that one before he gets another! :r


He should love it, he only enjoys the old crappy cigars. Why not Sundaes too. :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> He should love it, he only enjoys the old crappy cigars. Why not Sundaes too. :r


Like Todd says, when Bruce takes a dump, it's from the 60's! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Like Todd says, when Bruce takes a dump, it's from the 60's! :r


:r :ss


----------



## glassjapan

Sigh....another great herf I'm having to work thru...


----------



## Sean9689

glassjapan said:


> Sigh....another great herf I'm having to work thru...


We'll miss you bro! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

Hope you can make the next one Gary!


----------



## Old Sailor

*11 DAYS TA GO:chk:chk*


----------



## Guest

Old Sailor said:


> *11 DAYS TA GO:chk:chk*


Only 10 for me! Can't wait. :ss


----------



## Puffy69

glassjapan said:


> Sigh....another great herf I'm having to work thru...


comin Gary, call in sick..ben waiting to herf with you for a year now..


----------



## ToddziLLa

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I'll be bringing the best that I have. :tu


And I'll be smoking the best you have! 

Hehe, just kidding my friend. Can't wait to meet and HERF with ya! :tu


----------



## Guest

ToddziLLa said:


> And I'll be smoking the best you have!
> 
> Hehe, just kidding my friend. Can't wait to meet and HERF with ya! :tu


:r I've got quite a collection of Macanudos...you're in for a treat! :ss


----------



## pnoon

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I've got quite a collection of Macanudos...you're in for a treat! :ss


ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy


----------



## cre8v1

We're actually starting Wednesday night the 15th at the Columbia, SC pre-herf.  Then we'll begin the treck north on Thursday! Can't wait!! :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I've got quite a collection of Macanudos...you're in for a treat! :ss


I'll only smoke Macanudos if they are vintage. I'm a snob and I don't care! :w


----------



## Old Sailor

My contributions:dr


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> I'll only smoke Macanudos if they are vintage. I'm a snob and I don't care! :w


speaking of macanudos..what ya gonna do with all these cigars im holding for ya?:r i think its time to let them go..


----------



## RedBaron

I already know whats gonna happen and I am saying no right now. I will not smoke the cigar that has been sitting in the garlic container, while wearing the chicken suit!!


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> I already know whats gonna happen and I am saying no right now. I will not smoke the cigar that has been sitting in the garlic container, while wearing the chicken suit!!


How about for a 79 Monte 2 Dunhill? :ss


----------



## Danbreeze

cabinetsticker said:


> How about for a 79 Monte 2 Dunhill? :ss


If that is the prize then I will do it with a smile :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> speaking of macanudos..what ya gonna do with all these cigars im holding for ya?:r i think its time to let them go..


Didn't Jeremy start a fire last year on the beach? I think I know what we'll use for starter logs!


----------



## DonJefe

cabinetsticker said:


> :r I've got quite a collection of Macanudos...you're in for a treat! :ss


Ooh Macadoodles!!!:dr:r


----------



## RedBaron

I thought Jeremy started the fire by puking?:r


----------



## Seanohue

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL
Coach- XXL, XXXL
Seanohue's Dad (Bob)

Ok, I gotta add one more. My dad insists that 8hrs is much too far to drive by myself so he decided to come along too. He won't be tenting like me, I assured him of that. He's kinda on and off about cigars so hopefully a huge herf like this will bring him around to our side.


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu way ta go Dad:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nearing the 60 mark. Should be a good time!


----------



## Sir Tony

I can't wait to meet all my brothers! I'll be there next Thursday boys!


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> I can't wait to meet all my brothers! I'll be there next Thursday boys!


ditto since I'm ridin' with ya :tu


----------



## Guest

Any port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

cabinetsticker said:


> Any port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


Absolutely! :al


----------



## Danbreeze

Sir Tony said:


> I can't wait to meet all my brothers! I'll be there next Thursday boys!


Cornhole Champions represent!!


----------



## Guest

ToddziLLa said:


> Absolutely! :al


Excellent! [insert evil laugh here]


----------



## bonggoy

cabinetsticker said:


> Any port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


Helllooooooo ... :tu


----------



## Puffy69

cabinetsticker said:


> Any *S*port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


:tu...LOL..I can appreciate good port.


----------



## pnoon

cabinetsticker said:


> Any port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


You rang? :dr

I like all ports but I prefer a nicely aged tawny (even over a vintage ruby port).


----------



## Guest

Excellent -- just starting to slide down this slipperly slope, may have a few questions for you gents...Also just picked up some interesting vintage bottles. I'll bring a couple with me. :tu


----------



## Puffy69

last year i brought havana club, this year its Belvenie scotch..i love the stuff. can drink it all night long without acting a fool

Sike...


----------



## hamncheese

Ummm yes, port please... lots... :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


> last year i brought havana club, this year its Belvenie scotch..i love the stuff. can drink it all night long without acting a fool
> 
> Sike...


I might bring a bottle of Appleton 12 YO Rum I got while in Jamaica for some Mojito mania! :chk


----------



## Ermo

I tried Benjamin Tawny Port and it tasted like sugary prune water and made me wanna u

I'm gonna stick to :hc and scotch.

See y'all soon!!:ss


----------



## chibnkr

cabinetsticker said:


> Excellent -- just starting to slide down this slipperly slope, may have a few questions for you gents...Also just picked up some interesting vintage bottles. I'll bring a couple with me. :tu


Arhhhhh! Now I REALLY wish I was able to make it. Oh well. Love the vintage ports!


----------



## Puffy69

chibnkr said:


> Arhhhhh! Now I REALLY wish I was able to make it. Oh well. Love the vintage ports!


that port you had was the only time ive gone back for seconds or thirds..i love a glass or 2 of port but thats about it cuz its so sweet but the vintage stuff really makes a difference..


----------



## chibnkr

Rock Star said:


> that port you had was the only time ive gone back for seconds or thirds..i love a glass or 2 of port but thats about it cuz its so sweet but the vintage stuff really makes a difference..


Too bad you're going to miss the MMHII. Going to open some even older bottles!


----------



## Guest

chibnkr said:


> Too bad you're going to miss the MMHII. Going to open some even older bottles!


Got tentative approval from the wife for this one....:tu


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Got tentative approval from the wife for this one....:tu


SWEET! :tu


----------



## RedBaron

cabinetsticker said:


> Got tentative approval from the wife for this one....:tu


Bwahahahahaha I got a feeling shes' gonna :BS on that plan!!


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> Bwahahahahaha I got a feeling shes' gonna :BS on that plan!!


Just keep Ann away from her and I'll be fine! :sb :r


----------



## stogie4u4me

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL
Coach- XXL, XXXL
Seanohue's Dad (Bob)
Stogie4u4me - XL or XXL if any no shows are available

Thought I had added myself already.


----------



## Sir Tony

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
thunderbucks - XL
schweiger_schmoke - XL
Coach- XXL, XXXL
Seanohue's Dad (Bob)
Stogie4u4me - XL or XXL if any no shows are available
Sir Tony (Tentin' it with King James) - L if there are any left. I forgot to add myself awhile back.


----------



## pnoon

Who keeps dropping me from the damn list? :sb

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1063473&postcount=638


----------



## Da Klugs

Da Klugs - XXL
SIMPLIFIED - XL
Sean9689 - XL
icehog3 - XXL
Joed - XL
ToddziLLa - big boy size if ya got it - 3XL
Jefe - XL and a large hairnet
Jeff- L
bonggoy - Medium
mmblz - Medium
Havanaaddict 99.9% -
Budman - L
ResIpsa- MEDIUM
Navydoc - L
Mr.and Mrs.RS 3X,small
Ermo & Jessica (hotel) Med/Tube top
Detroitpha357 possible guest
King James (Tentin' it) XXL
Redbaron-XL
Trainwrek-XL
Herf Chicken_XXL
Mr. &
Mrs Hollywood
Trogdor
seagarsmoker
raisin-XL
Bruce
(and Sandy)
Alanb3369 - XL
DAFU - XL
PuffDaddy - XL
Drevim - XXL (if Todd's request is valid, I'l go for a 3XL as well)
spooble (tentin it) - L
Tech-ninja (tentin it) -XXL
Cre8v1 (tentin it) - XXL
cabinetsticker - XXL
JPH (site 1A, beach front camping) MEDIUM
shaerza (Tenting) XL
Seanohue (tentin it) - L
SaltyMcGee and Sarah (HOTEL) XL + SMALL
tchariya + 1
Dandee - XL
Old Sailor + Gail ( Hotel ) - XL x 2
White97Jimmy - Large (hopefully it shrinks)
Bruisedawg
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Cubatobacco - XL
Steve R - XL
Pnoon - 2X
Coach- XXL, XXXL
Seanohue's Dad (Bob)
Stogie4u4me - XL or XXL if any no shows are available
Sir Tony (Tentin' it with King James) - L if there are any left. I forgot to add myself awhile back


Sam says the shirts arrived today. Got a few extras.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Pnoon - 2X
> Sam says the shirts arrived today. Got a few extras.


First ya try and squeeze me into a L. Then ya want my swimmin around in a XXL.

XL!

Of course, if it's gonna make me look fat then I don't want one in any size.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> First ya try and squeeze me into a L. Then ya want my swimmin around in a XXL.
> 
> XL!
> 
> Of course, if it's gonna make me look fat then I don't want one in any size.


can't get no respect.. eh!. Pete


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Of course, if it's gonna make me look fat then I don't want one in any size.


Maybe Dave can order some Mumus?

 :r


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Maybe Dave can order some Mumus?
> 
> :r


That'll work.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> That'll work.


"I am so smart....S-M-R-T......" :r


----------



## pnoon

mmmmmmm . . . Dunhills


----------



## Guest

pnoon said:


> mmmmmmm . . . Dunhills


That seems familiar? :r


----------



## hamncheese

Reversed negative!


----------



## Guest

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Reversed negative!


Close, but mine is sans saliva. :dr


----------



## drevim

chibnkr said:


> Too bad you're going to miss the MMHII. Going to open some even older bottles!


Mike, I'll gladly mooch Freddie's glasses....


----------



## ResIpsa

Looks like another change in plans, was able to get Thursday off after all so I'll be swinging through PA to pick up Jeff and his suitcase full of blueberry pancake goodness, and we'll be at the Shack sometime Thursday. Woohoooo!!!!

Dave, Sam or anyone else, I need the exact address of the Shack to plug into the GPS machine. Thanks.:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

ResIpsa said:


> Dave, Sam or anyone else, I need the exact address of the Shack to plug into the GPS machine. Thanks.:tu


Check my website brother! www.shackherf.com

See ya Thurs! :tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

cabinetsticker said:


> Any port drinkers heading to the Shack? :tu


Don't drink it that often, but love the stuff!


----------



## ResIpsa

ToddziLLa said:


> Check my website brother! www.shackherf.com
> 
> See ya Thurs! :tu


thanks Todd! 9 days..........:bl


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> thanks Todd! 9 days..........:bl


9 loooooooong days.

Can anyone tell me about places nearby to purchase beer, wine and spirits? And, if so, do they have a website?


----------



## Old Sailor

9 loooooooong days:ss:ss


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> 9 loooooooong days.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about places nearby to purchase beer, wine and spirits? And, if so, do they have a website?


If form holds, there will be more liquour at the Shack than most of the local stores would stock anyway!:al


----------



## pnoon

DonJefe said:


> If form holds, there will be more liquour at the Shack than most of the local stores would stock anyway!:al


I understand that. But isn't that because of guests bringing bottles? I'd like to contribute to the libations. If it's already covered, there is always cash.


----------



## bonggoy

DonJefe said:


> If form holds, there will be more liquour at the Shack than most of the local stores would stock anyway!:al


Germantown Rob won't be there so yes, there should be enough liquour for everyone.


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> I understand that. But isn't that because of guests bringing bottles? I'd like to contribute to the libations. If it's already covered, there is always cash.


Here is a pic of some of what we had last year:

Then we had multiple kegs, two coolers full of bottles, and the tables next to the coolers full of drinks as well. 

We should be okay on alcohol. :r There is a state liquor store a close drive away I can take you to if you wish though.


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> We should be okay on alcohol. :r There is a state liquor store a close drive away I can take you to if you wish though.


Let's plan on it. :tu


----------



## Puffy69

chibnkr said:


> Too bad you're going to miss the MMHII. Going to open some even older bottles!


Did I post that I wasnt going?


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> I understand that. But isn't that because of guests bringing bottles? I'd like to contribute to the libations. If it's already covered, there is always cash.


im packing mine in my luggage bro..


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> im packing mine in my luggage bro..


I'll buy after I land Friday morning.


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> I understand that. But isn't that because of guests bringing bottles? I'd like to contribute to the libations. If it's already covered, there is always cash.


PM me with what you're wanting and I can just procure it and bring it with me, since I won't be flying.


----------



## pnoon

DonJefe said:


> PM me with what you're wanting and I can just procure it and bring it with me, since I won't be flying.


Not a problem, Jeff. I'm an equal opportunity drinker and will easily find something I like. As for what I want, I would probably decide as I am walking thru the store. Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## Cubatobaco

I can't wait!!!! :ss :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

So who all is meeting up on Thursday? I will probably be there late afternoon or early evening, depending what time I get done with my conference call for work. I will probably be stopping by the lodging first, then depending on what's going on, meet up with whoever is there on Thurs.


----------



## hollywood

just had to post that LeAnne and I will now NOT be able to make it to the Shack this year!!:hn

our region is running a summer client promotion now on the 18th; and i can't be the only one locally not open for his clients. especially being the new guy on the block! duty calls.

just wanted to say thanks again to Dave for putting this thing on; and going the extra mile to make room for us in the House! hate we won't be there to see old friends and to meet so many that I really wanted to. another day!


----------



## raisin

bonggoy said:


> Germantown Rob won't be there so yes, there should be enough liquour for everyone.


I thought Rob had won permission to attend - has he been grounded? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I will be there Friday afternoon sometime. :tu:chk


----------



## chibnkr

Rock Star said:


> Did I post that I wasnt going?


Hmmmm...now that I think about it, no you didn't. So, does that mean you ARE going?


----------



## Sir Tony

Oh man I can't wait! King James and I will be arriving sometime on Thursday with some special treats for the guys there on Thursday. Is there still room for Danbreeze and I in the cornholing tournament?


----------



## spooble

If everything goes well... me, techninja, cre8v1, and stogie4u4me will be arriving on Thursday around 8-ish. That's really just a guess, though... 650 miles is a long drive.


----------



## Simplified

White97Jimmy said:


> So who all is meeting up on Thursday? I will probably be there late afternoon or early evening, depending what time I get done with my conference call for work. I will probably be stopping by the lodging first, then depending on what's going on, meet up with whoever is there on Thurs.


Tom (icehog), Paul (Navydoc) and I will be up around 6pm on Thursday. I am heading back home about 11 and the other two will be staying.


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> Tom (icehog), Paul (Navydoc) and I will be up around 6pm on Thursday. I am heading back home about 11 and the other two will be staying.


What? Your couch will miss you!


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs said:


> What? Your couch will miss you!


I have to work on Friday my boss is a dick head!


----------



## Puffy69

chibnkr said:


> Hmmmm...now that I think about it, no you didn't. So, does that mean you ARE going?


i still a maybe..im hoping to..


----------



## King James

What is the earliest we can arrive on thursday? Just wondering as me and sir tony were planning on leaving quite early to miss the hectic chicago traffic but don't want to be there and have no way to get in haha


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> I have to work on Friday my boss is a dick head!


Look in the mirror. Take em both off.

You can submit your TPS reports on Monday. :fu



King James said:


> What is the earliest we can arrive on thursday? Just wondering as me and sir tony were planning on leaving quite early to miss the hectic chicago traffic but don't want to be there and have no way to get in haha


I'm running around all day doing things/getting things so will be in and out till late afternoon. Place will be open, it's not like its in a big city or anything.

We put anyone who arrives on Thursday to work so be forewarned.


----------



## ToddziLLa

hollywood said:


> just had to post that LeAnne and I will now NOT be able to make it to the Shack this year!!:hn
> 
> our region is running a summer client promotion now on the 18th; and i can't be the only one locally not open for his clients. especially being the new guy on the block! duty calls.
> 
> just wanted to say thanks again to Dave for putting this thing on; and going the extra mile to make room for us in the House! hate we won't be there to see old friends and to meet so many that I really wanted to. another day!


That sucks you won't be able to make it Dave! Another time my brother. :tu


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> You can submit your TPS reports on Monday. :fu


*"Oh, and remember: next Friday... is Hawaiian shirt day. So, you know, if you want to, go ahead and wear a Hawaiian shirt and jeans."*


----------



## icehog3

There's going to be alcohol at this shindig? 




Who woulda thunk it?



:r


----------



## Jeff

Da Klugs said:


> You can submit your TPS reports on Monday. :fu
> 
> We put anyone who arrives on Thursday to work so be forewarned.


Could always put Milton to work... :ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Jeff said:


> Could always put Milton to work... :ss


No dude....he'll burn down the office, and put strychnine in the guacamole!!!!


----------



## Puffy69

Simplified said:


> Tom (icehog), Paul (Navydoc) and I will be up around 6pm on Thursday. I am heading back home about 11 and the other two will be staying.


Dawnie and I are trying to make it in around the same time..Maybe Dave will be done and we wont have to work so hard..LOL


----------



## chibnkr

Rock Star said:


> Dawnie and I are trying to make it in around the same time..Maybe Dave will be done and we wont have to work so hard..LOL


You going to finally smoke that 5000?


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> You going to finally smoke that 5000?


You should come and make him!! :tu


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> You should come and make him!! :tu


Believe me, I'd love to. Just can't swing it.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Believe me, I'd love to. Just can't swing it.


I know....just trying to hypnotize you.


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> I know....just trying to hypnotize you.


MUST RESIST . . . .


----------



## Puffy69

chibnkr said:


> You going to finally smoke that 5000?


oh yeah, first time the Dawnie and i will be together smoking since i got it..had to respect your wishes..LOL


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> MUST RESIST . . . .


You are getting restless....need to drive....east....east....east....


----------



## icehog3

God I wish those 10 day forecasts were accurate!!

Thu Aug 16 
Mostly Sunny 
80°/66° 
Precip. 0% 

Fri Aug 17 
Sunny 
78°/64° 
Precip. 0%


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> God I wish those 10 day forecasts were accurate!!
> 
> Thu Aug 16
> Mostly Sunny
> 80°/66°
> Precip. 0%
> 
> Fri Aug 17
> Sunny
> 78°/64°
> Precip. 0%


I hope to bring some San Diego weather with me.


----------



## allanb3369

icehog3 said:


> You are getting restless....need to drive....east....east....east....


Mike, the imperialists can wait for another day to make the kill - and the world could probably stand a small break from the conquest for world domination!!!

And, Tom, is there an arcane law on the books against resisting to herf???


----------



## Simplified

chibnkr said:


> MUST RESIST . . . .


Train to MidWay $3.00

Southwest RT Air $188.80 Dept Thursday- Return Friday 8:25pm

Rental car and gas $112.00

36 hours of smoking "pooh" sticks with the crew

Priceless!!!

Home buy Friday night at 10pm for a weekend with the wife!:tu


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> I hope to bring some San Diego weather with me.


I hope we won't need your help, but maybe bring it along, just in case.


----------



## icehog3

allanb3369 said:


> Mike, the imperialists can wait for another day to make the kill - and the world could probably stand a small break from the conquest for world domination!!!
> 
> And, Tom, is there an arcane law on the books against resisting to herf???


I am searching through the Law Reviews and Reporters, looking for some interpretation of the "conscientious objector" laws and seeing if I can't force Mike to go against his will. :tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

Simplified said:


> Train to MidWay $3.00
> 
> Southwest RT Air $188.80 Dept Thursday- Return Friday 8:25pm
> 
> Rental car and gas $112.00
> 
> 36 hours of smoking "pooh" sticks with the crew
> 
> Priceless!!!
> 
> Home buy Friday night at 10pm for a weekend with the wife!:tu


Great! :r


----------



## chibnkr

You're killing me, Sam! and Tom. And Allan. :hn



Simplified said:


> Train to MidWay $3.00
> 
> Southwest RT Air $188.80 Dept Thursday- Return Friday 8:25pm
> 
> Rental car and gas $112.00
> 
> 36 hours of smoking "pooh" sticks with the crew
> 
> Priceless!!!
> 
> Home buy Friday night at 10pm for a weekend with the wife!:tu


----------



## JPH

White97Jimmy said:


> So who all is meeting up on Thursday? I will probably be there late afternoon or early evening, depending what time I get done with my conference call for work. I will probably be stopping by the lodging first, then depending on what's going on, meet up with whoever is there on Thurs.





Simplified said:


> Tom (icehog), Paul (Navydoc) and I will be up around 6pm on Thursday. I am heading back home about 11 and the other two will be staying.





Rock Star said:


> Dawnie and I are trying to make it in around the same time..Maybe Dave will be done and we wont have to work so hard..LOL


I can be there whenever..... I'm not particularly busy....does anyone need a ride from Hopkins on Thursday? If not I guess 6pm sounds like the time to be there...so I'll be there!


----------



## Simplified

chibnkr said:


> You're killing me, Sam! and Tom. And Allan. :hn


:bl

Carrie can Michael come out and play!


----------



## Da Klugs

Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.

Shirts are in and.....


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.
> 
> Shirts are in and.....


sweet!!!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.
> 
> Shirts are in and.....


We could use some of that rain here...pretty darn dry & nasty humidity! 
Shirts look great!


----------



## Old Sailor

Shirts look awesome Dave:tu......man, its monsooning here, but we need it.


----------



## pnoon

As a color, red is "slimming" , right?


----------



## JPH

Ooooo very sweet shirts



Da Klugs said:


> Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.
> 
> Shirts are in and.....


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.
> 
> Shirts are in and.....


Sweet!


----------



## icehog3

Great job on the shirts!!! :tu

7 days....Yahooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> As a color, red is "slimming" , right?


Indeed. Yes it is.

Too bad it does nothing when it comes to making it look like you actually have any hair. :r!

J/K bro. We love ya.


----------



## Seanohue

Shirts look nice! Can't wait to get there, I might be coming up thursday as well so prepare to give me somethin to do. :tu


----------



## Coach

Da Klugs said:


> What? Your couch will miss you!


there's a COUCH OPEN??????????????????????????????????????????:dr:dr


----------



## Da Klugs

Coach said:


> there's a COUCH OPEN??????????????????????????????????????????:dr:dr


He's coming back Friday. Talking about Thursday oven head.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Shirts look fantastic! I can't wait to get up there!


----------



## King James

great lookin shirts Dave! see everyone in a week


----------



## ToddziLLa

Thanks for the legwork (and your checkbook!) on the shirts Dave. They look great.

Peter, the only thing that's slimming for us brother is a light switch!


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> Peter, the only thing that's slimming for us brother is a light switch!


Quote of the week!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Quote of the week!


I knew that would get a chuckle out of someone!

See ya in a few my friend.


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for the legwork (and your checkbook!) on the shirts Dave. They look great.
> 
> Peter, the only thing that's slimming for us brother is a light switch!





Da Klugs said:


> Quote of the week!





ToddziLLa said:


> I knew that would get a chuckle out of someone!
> 
> See ya in a few my friend.


:r made me laugh, too.
I am SO looking forward to this herf.


----------



## tech-ninja

Da Klugs said:


> Noah and his sons were herding up the animals 2x2 earlier today here. Man what a couple days of intense rain. Supposed to rain m.t.w. off and on. Hopefully all of the moisture in the entire world will have finally fallen on NE Ohio and we will have a nice few days to herf.
> 
> Shirts are in and.....


Very nice! 

Can't wait to :ss !!


----------



## hamncheese

Just a week to go...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I am wondering how many Club Stogie Mods will be in attendance...


----------



## JPH

DriftyGypsy said:


> I am wondering how many Club Stogie Mods will be in attendance...


Luckily, not much is censored at the Shack!!!.... Unless of course you were thinking of wearing only a pink thong or something...

Another thing....I just checked the list and your name is not on it...WFT?? ........Cmon brother!


----------



## pnoon

JPH said:


> Luckily, not much is censored at the Shack!!!.... Unless of course you were thinking of wearing only a pink thong or something...


I think his comment was more along the lines of "Who's minding the store?"


----------



## Old Sailor

JPH said:


> Luckily, not much is censored at the Shack!!!.... Unless of course you were thinking of wearing only a pink thong or something...
> 
> Another thing....I just checked the list and your name is not on it...WFT?? ........Cmon brother!


NOOOO....MY EYES :r:r


----------



## JPH

pnoon said:


> I think his comment was more along the lines of "Who's minding the store?"


LOL, I know.


----------



## croatan

pnoon said:


> I think his comment was more along the lines of "Who's minding the store?"


Guess the new guy draws the short straw


----------



## JPH

Old Sailor said:


> NOOOO....MY EYES :r:r


You obviosly didn't see the outfit for this year.


----------



## Cubatobaco

JPH said:


> You obviosly didn't see the outfit for this year.


:r:r


----------



## cre8v1

The shirts look awesome! The banana hammock..... not so much!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nice underwear Jeremy!

Mark me down for a small.


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> Nice underwear Jeremy!
> 
> Mark me down for a small.


JPH S
Toddzilla S


----------



## rumballs

cre8v1 said:


> The shirts look awesome! The banana hammock..... not so much!


who said anything about banana hammocks? those are for the ladies!


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> who said anything about banana hammocks? those are for the ladies!


Now were talking.....Good call Julian


----------



## ResIpsa

croatan said:


> Guess the new guy draws the short straw


not if he went to Shack Herf III.........


----------



## ToddziLLa

mmblz said:


>


Weird...I thought Jessica had blond hair.


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> Weird...I thought Jessica had blond hair.


Hmmm....must be one of her sexy sisters.....which she is bringing to the shack for me right??....Right ERIC......right?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> Hmmm....must be one of her sexy sisters.....which she is bringing to the shack for me right??....Right ERIC......right?


Only if she's 15! it's how Jeremy likes em!


----------



## ResIpsa

JPH said:


> Hmmm....must be one of her sexy sisters.....which she is bringing to the shack for me right??....Right ERIC......right?


Sorry Jeremy, no more mixing women and alcohol for you. Last two incidents had you 1) tripping over your own feet and bashing your face into the pavement, and 2) groping underage girls.

You're cut off.


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> Only if she's 15! it's how Jeremy likes em!


16



ResIpsa said:


> Sorry Jeremy, no more mixing women and alcohol for you. Last two incidents had you 1) tripping over your own feet and bashing your face into the pavement, and 2) groping underage girls.
> 
> You're cut off.


You only live once!


----------



## hamncheese

JPH said:


> You only live once!


...but statutory rape is forever! :ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ...but statutory rape is forever! :ss


:r:r


----------



## JPH

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ...but statutory rape is forever! :ss


IF kissing were a crime... 

ENOUGH ABOUT ME.......HOW ABOUT SOME SHACK BANTER


----------



## Danbreeze

I am getting really stoked about this. Gonna smoke my a$$ off next weekend! :cbp:al


----------



## JPH

Danbreeze said:


> I am getting really stoked about this. Gonna smoke my a$$ off next weekend! :cbp:al


Yes! ..........

We will all be ass-less this weekend.........


----------



## Coach

i should be at the SHACK round 1pm next SAT...maybe earlier.

randy


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Coach said:


> i should be at the SHACK round 1pm next SAT...maybe earlier.
> 
> randy


Sarah and I will be there sometime Friday afternoon. :ss:al:al:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

SaltyMcGee said:


> Sarah and I will be there sometime Friday afternoon. :ss:al:al:ss


:tpd: Ditto for Gail and I.:chk


----------



## Simplified

Steaks and rolls ordered for Saturday night. Rockstar is the master chef and I am going to need a few corn huskers for the corn. Anyone from Nebraska?


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Steaks and rolls ordered for Saturday night. Rockstar is the master chef and I am going to need a few corn huskers for the corn. Anyone from Nebraska?


If I was I'd keep it quiet.

 :r


----------



## icehog3

Still looking good....

Fri Aug 17 
Mostly Sunny 
74°/62° 10% chance of rain 

Sat Aug 18 
Mostly Sunny 
76°/67° 10% chance of rain

Sun Aug 19 
Scattered T-Storms 
79°/70 60% chance of rain


----------



## Old Sailor

Simplified said:


> Steaks and rolls ordered for Saturday night. Rockstar is the master chef and I am going to need a few corn huskers for the corn. Anyone from Nebraska?


I'll help...just holler :tu...but I'm from the Great White North:r:r


----------



## JPH

You know me sam, always willing to help.



Simplified said:


> Steaks and rolls ordered for Saturday night. Rockstar is the master chef and I am going to need a few corn huskers for the corn. Anyone from Nebraska?


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Still looking good....
> 
> Fri Aug 17
> Mostly Sunny
> 74°/62° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Mostly Sunny
> 76°/67° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Scattered T-Storms
> 79°/70 60% chance of rain


Tom, I hope ya found your Admiral Uniform:r


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Tom, I hope ya found your Admiral Uniform:r


Not as easy to find as my "douche bag outfit". :r


----------



## Puffy69

Simplified said:


> Steaks and rolls ordered for Saturday night. Rockstar is the master chef and I am going to need a few corn huskers for the corn. Anyone from Nebraska?


I got ya bro but Its gonna be hard not to sample though..LOL


----------



## White97Jimmy

icehog3 said:


> Not as easy to find as my "douche bag outfit". :r


Just Google it. You can find anything on Google nowadays. LOL


----------



## Brandon

I'm gonna have to back out on this one.... more important things to tend to at home. I might try to stop by for a smoke on the way back to Akron on Sunday (if anyone is still there), but I'm not sure.

Have fun fellas!!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

icehog3 said:


> Still looking good....
> 
> Fri Aug 17
> Mostly Sunny
> 74°/62° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Mostly Sunny
> 76°/67° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Scattered T-Storms
> 79°/70 60% chance of rain


I'm not concerned....I'm quite confident in the lack of accuracy in Ohio weather forecasts.


----------



## Sean9689

Better thinking of what to pack in the Halli...can't wait!


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> Better thinking of what to pack in the Halli...can't wait!


:tpd: cant wait too..gonna be a throw down herf for sure..


----------



## joed

SaltyMcGee said:


> Only if she's 15! it's how Jeremy likes em!


15 will get you 20

16 will get you life

:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok I've been missing from this thread cause I've been trying to work things out. Looks like OldSailor and some of the other people at our last herf talked to her so now she wants to come
We get back from florida saturday noon, we'll drop the kids off and head that way 3hr drive. As of now it's looking good.


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I've been missing from this thread cause I've been trying to work things out. Looks like OldSailor and some of the other people at our last herf talked to her so now she wants to come
> We get back from florida saturday noon, we'll drop the kids off and head that way 3hr drive. As of now it's looking good.


Another bald headed herfer. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pnoon said:


> Another bald headed herfer. :tu


We rule:tu


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> Another bald headed herfer. :tu


Bald head herfing rules!!! (You ready DonJesus?) :r


----------



## ResIpsa

drevim said:


> Bald head herfing rules!!! *(You ready DonJesus?) :r*


Burn Him!!!

I say people with hair are *Witches!!!!!!!!:r*


----------



## Coach

does this count ???????

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Coach/album05

my wife's going through chemo for breast cancer and she just started losing her hair.

cya next sat


----------



## pnoon

Coach said:


> does this count ???????


Sure does!


----------



## icehog3

Fri Aug 17 
Mostly Sunny 
69°/55° 20% chance of rain

Sat Aug 18 
Partly Cloudy 
79°/63° 10% chance of rain

Sun Aug 19 
Isolated T-Storms 
80°/69° 30% chance of rain


----------



## King James

hopefully the weather stays looking okay... but the weather reports can change alot on a week


----------



## RedBaron

:chk<---Corn husker extraordinaire!


----------



## Da Klugs

Shacks as ready as it's gonna get. Everything is clean and filled up. Tent guy comes Thursday early and we are good to go.

Weather was perfect this weekend. SPent last night on the pier smokng and watching shooting stars.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Shacks as ready as it's gonna get. Everything is clean and filled up. Tent guy comes Thursday early and we are good to go.
> 
> Weather was perfect this weekend. SPent last night on the pier smokng and watching shooting stars.


Sounds great! :tu 
I spent last night in The Cave smoking and shooting Grand Marnier with Budman (celebrating his B-Day)! I was seeing stars after all those shots...:r


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Sounds great! :tu
> I spent last night in The Cave smoking and shooting Grand Marnier with Budman (celebrating his B-Day)! I was seeing stars after all those shots...:r


You both will have stars in your eyes next weekend, spending time with THE icehog.  :r


----------



## Old Sailor

WOOHOOO :tu:tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You both will have stars in your eyes next weekend, spending time with THE icehog.  :r


this sounds like a brokeback moment


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> You both will have stars in your eyes next weekend, spending time with THE icehog.  :r


But everybody knows, there's nothing like Poon.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'm sure I'll get a LOT of work done this week...


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> this sounds like a brokeback moment


Gotta be there to see...... 



pnoon said:


> But everybody knows, there's nothing like Poon.


Preach it, Brother! 



Toddzilla said:


> I'm sure I'll get a LOT of work done this week...


I hear ya...I'm working 2 days this week, and that's 2 too many.


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> I'm sure I'll get a LOT of work done this week...


Amazingly I'm home free with nothing until the herf...not to rub it in......


----------



## rumballs

anyone want to play a quick round of golf early friday morning? (don't want to miss to much action at the shack...)


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> anyone want to play a quick round of golf early friday morning? (don't want to miss to much action at the shack...)


There is a 9 hole par 3 about 2 mins away. We ususally play a "3 club challenge". 3 clubs and 2 balls.


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> There is a 9 hole par 3 about 2 mins away. We ususally play a "3 club challenge". 3 clubs and 2 balls.


im game...need a 3, 5 and 8 iron..


----------



## rumballs

Sounds like fun - and a par 3 might interest more than just few people.
Without my driver, I might be able to get by with 2 balls 


If anyone did want to play 18, is the Islander country club nice?


----------



## rumballs

Rock Star said:


> im game...need a 3, 5 and 8 iron..


putting with the 8?

:r


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> anyone want to play a quick round of golf early friday morning? (don't want to miss to much action at the shack...)


I'm not very good...... but I could play a par 3 round.

I'm playing tomorrow.....


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> 3 clubs and 2 balls.


Sounds like my typical "date night".


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like my typical "date night".


:r

lol


----------



## Da Klugs

catawba island you mean... its ok.

For serious golf... Maumee Bay. It is top 10 in OH in my book and cheap because its a state park. About 35-40 min drive towards Toledo..

Woosickett is the closest decent course about 20 min.



mmblz said:


> Sounds like fun - and a par 3 might interest more than just few people.
> Without my driver, I might be able to get by with 2 balls
> 
> If anyone did want to play 18, is the Islander country club nice?


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> putting with the 8?
> 
> :r


no the 3 iron...when i used to work on a golf course..at the end of the day before it got dark we could get in a couple of holes and we would gamble with 2 clubs each on about 3 holes..used to use my 2 and 8..much fun..


----------



## rumballs

Rock Star said:


> no the 3 iron...


i was thinking of the drill where you hit with the edge of a wedge. you take the easy route 

Dave I assume the par 3 is a show up and play kind of deal?

If anyone is interested in 18 at Woosickett at like 8AM Friday, post soon.
Otherwise I'll plan for the 9 hole par 3.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> i was thinking of the drill where you hit with the edge of a wedge. you take the easy route
> 
> Dave I assume the par 3 is a show up and play kind of deal?
> 
> If anyone is interested in 18 at Woosickett at like 8AM Friday, post soon.
> Otherwise I'll plan for the 9 hole par 3.


I remember the last time you got up early to golf after herfing the night before. You looked like hell, and I lost a spooning partner.  :r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I remember the last time you got up early to golf after herfing the night before. You looked like hell, and *I lost a spooning partner.*  :r


How do you think I managed to get out of bed at that hour?
:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> How do you think I managed to get out of bed at that hour?
> :r


I just spit vodka out of my nose!!! :r


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> How do you think I managed to get out of bed at that hour?
> :r


Glad Im tenting it.... 

Unrelated note: If there is an extra bed in the shack, randomly ,I'd like to take it.


----------



## pnoon

JPH said:


> Glad Im tenting it....


Jeremy The Tentmaker. :r


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Glad Im tenting it....


Julian was "tenting it" too.... :r


----------



## JPH

pnoon said:


> Jeremy The Tentmaker. :r





icehog3 said:


> Julian was "tenting it" too.... :r


Oh dear God.... :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Fri Aug 17
> Mostly Sunny
> 69°/55° 20% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Partly Cloudy
> 79°/63° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Isolated T-Storms
> 80°/69° 30% chance of rain


Keep it up Tom. Scare the weather to be good :tu


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Julian was "tenting it" too.... :r


apparently that's what made Tom decide to spoon me
:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> apparently that's what made Tom decide to spoon me
> :r


Get the fork outta here! :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Keep it up Tom. Scare the weather to be good :tu


Booga Booga!!


----------



## King James

somewhat bad news fellas. Due to the win this week for football we go on to play again. I thought the game was on sunday but it got changed to saturday so my time at the shack will be cut somewhat short. Will still be there all thurs and friday though so will be okay. And yes Tom, one of these days I'll actually make a complete herf


----------



## Sir Tony

Jim is gay!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> somewhat bad news fellas. Due to the win this week for football we go on to play again. I thought the game was on sunday but it got changed to saturday so my time at the shack will be cut somewhat short. Will still be there all thurs and friday though so will be okay. And yes Tom, one of these days I'll actually make a complete herf


At least it's for a good reason, but I still won't let you live it down.... 

I don't think the Shack festivities start until about 6PM on Thursday though.


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> apparently that's what made Tom decide to spoon me
> :r


both of ya sporting a pair of tents..:r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I don't think the Shack festivities start until about 6PM on Thursday though.


I know, but at least I'll get thursday and Friday and Saturday morning


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I know, but at least I'll get thursday and Friday and Saturday morning


Until your team schedules a Friday practice....


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Until your team schedules a Friday practice....


I would be missing practice if that was the case... but it is on wednesday


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I would be missing practice if that was the case... but it is on wednesday


See if you can get Donald Duck to fill in for you Saturday.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> See if you can get Donald Duck to fill in for you Saturday.


Pluto plays my position


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Pluto plays my position


Left out? :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

King James said:


> Pluto plays my position


How does Pluto feel about not being a planet anymore?


----------



## icehog3

SaltyMcGee said:


> How does Pluto feel about not being a planet anymore?


He is sick as a dog about it.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

icehog3 said:


> He is sick as a dog about it.


(Rim Shot)

"Thank you very much, I'll be here all week........try the veal!"


----------



## hamncheese

Just checked wunderground.com and saw that the weather should be fabulous for the weekend. Partly cloudy with highs in the lower 80s. Sounds comfortable to me! :al


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> I know, but at least I'll get thursday and Friday and Saturday morning


Your trying to avoid me again!!!!, Just like when I drove 3847298472 miles to nose bleed Wisconsin.

Glad your still making it buddy.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> somewhat bad news fellas. Due to the win this week for football we go on to play again. I thought the game was on sunday but it got changed to saturday so *my time at the shack will be cut somewhat short*. Will still be there all thurs and friday though so will be okay. And yes Tom, one of these days I'll actually make a complete herf


:r Jimmy :r


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> :r Jimmy :r


lol I swear Rob... i will make a full herf again sometime. Life happens though, and I guess unfortunately for me it always happens on herf saturdays


----------



## Seanohue

King James said:


> somewhat bad news fellas. Due to the win this week for football we go on to play again. I thought the game was on sunday but it got changed to saturday so my time at the shack will be cut somewhat short. Will still be there all thurs and friday though so will be okay. And yes Tom, one of these days I'll actually make a complete herf


Booooo. Looks like I need a new cornhole tourny partner. Any takers?


----------



## Sir Tony

Seanohue said:


> Booooo. Looks like I need a new cornhole tourny partner. Any takers?


You can ask Danbreeze, he was suppose to be my partner, but since Jim is inconveniencing everyone, I have to leave with him.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Seanohue said:


> Booooo. Looks like I need a new cornhole tourny partner. Any takers?


I'll check and see if my wife really wants to play, and maybe we'll pair up Sean.


----------



## DonJefe

Time is drawing near!!!


----------



## Sir Tony

Bruce said:


> Hey Shack pipesters:
> 
> What rare/vintage tobaccos do you guys want to try?
> I'm planning on bringing the following:
> 
> John Cotton's #1&2 Medium
> Dobies Four Square Green
> Sullivans Gentleman's Mixture
> '83 Red Flake
> St. Brunos
> Stonehenge Flake
> Millennium Flake
> Scottish Three Nuns
> 
> Just for starters....what else?


I finally bought a pipe! I need some lessons, care to teach?


----------



## Bruce

Sandy and I will be pulling in around 1am Friday morning.........you guys better be up and ready to party. I catch anyone sleeping in the loft, I'm rolling their ass down the stairs!


----------



## pnoon

Bruce said:


> Sandy and I will be pulling in around 1am Friday morning.........you guys better be up and ready to party. I catch anyone sleeping in the loft, I'm rolling their ass down the stairs!


 
And when I roll in around 6:30am, we can start all over again.


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> You can ask Danbreeze, he was suppose to be my partner, but since Jim is inconveniencing everyone, I have to leave with him.


:fu bastage  I hope your pipe gets lost in the mail... haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> :fu bastage  I hope your pipe gets lost in the mail... haha


How is Tony the bastage? He doesn't want to leave early! :r


----------



## Puffy69

Bruce said:


> Sandy and I will be pulling in around 1am Friday morning.........you guys better be up and ready to party. I catch anyone sleeping in the loft, I'm rolling their ass down the stairs!


:r come on Bruce, we'll just be getting primed by 1am..the problem will be you trying to catch up..LOL.



pnoon said:


> And when I roll in around 6:30am, we can start all over again.


 on the other hand, you better not even think about bothering me at that hour..Dawnie knows Judo..:bx LOL


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> on the other hand, you better not even think about bothering me at that hour..Dawnie knows Judo..:bx LOL


Judo Shmudo. Me and my friends can handle it.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bruce said:


> Sandy and I will be pulling in around 1am Friday morning.........you guys better be up and ready to party. I catch anyone sleeping in the loft, I'm rolling their ass down the stairs!


Try it. 

Just kidding. I'll still be up. If I ever fall asleep I can be awoken by the smells of vintage cigars. I just start floating in the air...it's pretty neat! :ss


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Try it.
> 
> Just kidding. I'll still be up. If I ever fall asleep I can be awoken by the smells of vintage cigars. I just start floating in the air...it's pretty neat! :ss


yeah, like you did last year?..you slept right thru the heart of the herf..wont happen again cuz i will pick you up out of the bed..


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Do u guys think Saturday around 3-4p will be 2late for me to arrive?
Me and my girl will probably roll that way after we get off the plan, I would hate to miss this1again.


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Do u guys think Saturday around 3-4p will be 2late for me to arrive?
> Me and my girl will probably roll that way after we get off the plan, I would hate to miss this1again.


Hell no!


----------



## ToddziLLa

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Do u guys think Saturday around 3-4p will be 2late for me to arrive?
> Me and my girl will probably roll that way after we get off the plan, I would hate to miss this1again.


The latest usually go to bed around 3 or 4 in the morning, and the earliest wakers usually get up around 7 to make coffee. There are very few hours in the day where nothing is going on brother. :w


----------



## ToddziLLa

Is the code to the gate still the same Dave? You know, that crappy old cigar you have none of?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ToddziLLa said:


> The latest usually go to bed around 3 or 4 in the morning, and the earliest wakers usually get up around 7 to make coffee. There are very few hours in the day where nothing is going on brother. :w


Ok cool I should be there then.:tu


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok cool I should be there then.:tu


Will you be arriving on piggyback?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

pnoon said:


> Will you be arriving on piggyback?


That is disturbing....


----------



## Coach

is someone bringing a grinder????????????????? i'll bring some Killer Beans for Sun Morning B/fast.


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> yeah, like you did last year?..you slept right thru the heart of the herf..wont happen again cuz i will pick you up out of the bed..


And I'll help....I think you may need it. :r

Hell, 1AM is just getting warmed up....6AM may be just getting to bed. We can't all be SeanGAR and GtownRob.


----------



## ToddziLLa

drevim said:


> And I'll help....I think you may need it. :r


You might need your friend John too. John Deere.


----------



## JPH

I'm all healed up, but if i cant give a ride to lil blond....I'm not sure booker will be a good passenger.... no offense Booker. lol



pnoon said:


> Will you be arriving on piggyback?


----------



## Da Klugs

Coach said:


> is someone bringing a grinder????????????????? i'll bring some Killer Beans for Sun Morning B/fast.


We have one.

Hopefully our roasters are gonna set us up with some home roast as well. :tu

The list:

40x20 Tent - Check
Seating Tables - 8 - Check
Chairs for table - 60 - Check
Tableclothes - 24 (one for each day) - check
Other chairs for yard and pier - 52 - check
Gassed up the land toys - Check
Gass up the water toys - Kait and Sean on Wed/Thursday
8 lamps for tables - Check
8 candles for tables - check
8 large ashtrays for tables - check
8 little led flashlights for tables - Check
More TP than we use in a year - Check
House clean and beds made - Check
Many small ashtrays - check
Propane tanks - 4 - check
Deep fryers - 3 - Check
Ordered Perch 35 lbs - Check

Hourly prayers to the weather gods - check


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Ordered Perch 35 lbs - Check


Thanks for me and Tom's dinner for one night Dave, but what about for everyone else?


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> We have one.
> 
> *Hopefully our roasters are gonna set us up with some home roast as well*. :tu
> 
> The list:
> 
> 40x20 Tent - Check
> Seating Tables - 8 - Check
> Chairs for table - 60 - Check
> Tableclothes - 24 (one for each day) - check
> Other chairs for yard and pier - 52 - check
> Gassed up the land toys - Check
> Gass up the water toys - Kait and Sean on Wed/Thursday
> 8 lamps for tables - Check
> 8 candles for tables - check
> 8 large ashtrays for tables - check
> 8 little led flashlights for tables - Check
> More TP than we use in a year - Check
> House clean and beds made - Check
> Many small ashtrays - check
> Propane tanks - 4 - check
> Deep fryers - 3 - Check
> Ordered Perch 35 lbs - Check
> 
> Hourly prayers to the weather gods - check


Already on it Brother Dave. :tuRoasting began this morning, and will continue until I hit the road...


----------



## Sir Tony

King James and I have dinner covered for Thursday night for the guys/girls who decide to come early! Can't wait! 3 MORE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for me and Tom's dinner for one night Dave, but what about for everyone else?


We could be nice this year and limit ourselves to 10 lbs each Todd....that way there will be 15 lbs left for everyone else.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Gotta be there to see......


Wish I was going to be:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

:dr:dr L. Erie Yellow Perch :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Bruce

you missed an item Dave..........................
"box of Don Alfredos for my good friend Bruce"


----------



## Bruce

oh, and a couple of boxes of Rid-Ex for the septic system.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> you missed an item Dave..........................
> "box of Don Alfredos for my good friend Bruce"


Finally, something I can relate to!


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> you missed an item Dave..........................
> "box of Don Mateos for my good friend Bruce"


I got ya covered Bruce!


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> I got ya covered Bruce!


:r:r


----------



## Bruce

that's brutal.........just plain brutal!


----------



## Da Klugs

Believe it or not...

Just got 120 Guantanamera Minutos in today. Gonna bring em to the herf. Only Cuban cigar I have ever seen without a cap at all.

Going to go smoke one now. Hey maybe they rock! :r Big sale if they are good.

Gotta find that song Guantanamera ..... for my Ipod.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Believe it or not...
> 
> Just got 120 Guantanamera Minutos in today. Gonna bring em to the herf. Only Cuban cigar I have ever seen without a cap at all.
> 
> Going to go smoke one now. Hey maybe they rock! :r Big sale if they are good.
> 
> Gotta find that song Guantanamera ..... for my Ipod.


Do you still have Come On Eileen on the IPOD? Tom really digs on that song......


----------



## Simplified

ResIpsa said:


> Do you still have Come On Eileen on the IPOD? Tom really digs on that song......


Nice!

:r


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Gotta find that song Guantanamera ..... for my Ipod.


not to worry, it's on my ipod...

I also learned my lesson last year - Dave likes Classic Rock ONLY.


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> not to worry, it's on my ipod...
> 
> I also learned my lesson last year - Dave likes Classic Rock ONLY.


Not true. I like stuff from the 80's as well. :r

The minuto was not 1/2 bad. Strange cigar. Flavors changed with almost every 3rd puff. Must be the random short filler. Reminded me of a midler verson of a peso cigar.


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> not to worry, it's on my ipod...
> 
> I also learned my lesson last year - Dave likes Classic Rock ONLY.


cool and i got the long remix version for him too..:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'll bring my Ipod if that will help, im sure we listen to the same music and do the same dance:chk


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Do you still have Come On Eileen on the IPOD? Tom really digs on that song......


Must I bear this burden every year? 

I wonder if I can get my gun past TSA this year.  :r


----------



## icehog3

Fri Aug 17 
Mostly Sunny 
73°/59° 10% chance of rain 

Sat Aug 18 
Mostly Cloudy 
67°/60° 10% chance of rain

Sun Aug 19 
Scattered T-Storms 
67°/63° 50% chance of rain

Some cool evenings....Gorillas, bring your sweatshirts. Peter, bring your winter coat. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Some cool evenings....Gorillas, bring your sweatshirts. Peter, bring your winter coat. :r


haha I'll be sitting there in shorts and he will be grabbing gloves


----------



## JPH

Da Klugs said:


> Believe it or not...
> 
> Just got 120 Guantanamera Minutos in today. Gonna bring em to the herf. Only Cuban cigar I have ever seen without a cap at all.
> 
> Going to go smoke one now. Hey maybe they rock! :r Big sale if they are good.
> 
> Gotta find that song Guantanamera ..... for my Ipod.


I got the song covered..:chk...downloaded it when i bought 3 5-packs of the gunatanamera crystals....i wish they were good, but no, they suck.u..i'll bring a few along if anyone wants a weird cuban that don't even need to be cut...yeah folks....pre punched they are....

Guantanamera, guanta----mera......WEIRD CIGAR IMO


----------



## JPH

Lonly at 3:47 am....why am I up?......

Among other things  I'm freaking excited for the shack!!!!!


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> Fri Aug 17
> Mostly Sunny
> 73°/59° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Mostly Cloudy
> 67°/60° 100% chance of Pain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Scattered T-Storms
> 67°/63° 50% chance of rain
> 
> Some cool evenings....Gorillas, bring your sweatshirts. Peter, bring your winter coat. :r


Saturday, its on Tom!! :chk


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Fri Aug 17
> Mostly Sunny
> 73°/59° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Mostly Cloudy
> 67°/60° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Scattered T-Storms
> 67°/63° 50% chance of rain
> 
> Some cool evenings....Gorillas, bring your sweatshirts. Peter, bring your winter coat. :r


More important is not to forget a hat.


----------



## hamncheese

So, where's the ill-advised violence threat this year? :ss


----------



## RedBaron

Pnutbttr (aka lil Tom)
Check the forecast for Sat 18.


----------



## hamncheese

Ahh should have said...

So *there's* the ill-advised threat of violence.

:ss

I'm bringing an aero-bed... Do you think it's gonna fit on the floor of the hotel room?


----------



## King James

I know its probably spread out through this thread somewhere... but can I get a head count for who will be at the shack Thurs. for dinner

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy (i think)


----------



## RedBaron

Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r


----------



## Guest

King James said:


> I know its probably spread out through this thread somewhere... but can I get a head count for who will be at the shack Thurs. for dinner
> 
> Klugs
> King James
> Sir Tony
> Icehog
> Freddy (i think)


That's my plan as of now.


----------



## Puffy69

:tu



:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

Rock Star said:


>







I'll be there Thursday as well.


----------



## King James

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r


----------



## Guest

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker


----------



## King James

cabinetsticker said:


> Klugs
> King James
> Sir Tony
> Icehog
> Freddy
> Toddzilla
> Redbaron
> Danbreeze
> Bongoy
> Cubatobacco
> Steve r
> cabinetsticker


wow.. list is getting bigger than i thought it would be for thursday. No worries though, come with an appetite fellas


----------



## Puffy69

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Saturday, its on Tom!! :chk


Cool....would you like it in the head or gut?


----------



## ResIpsa

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa

We'll be rolling in sometime Thursday afternoon-evening.....


----------



## Seanohue

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
Seanohue


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> wow.. list is getting bigger than i thought it would be for thursday. No worries though, *come with an appetite fellas*


That's never really an issue. 

Man I can't wait for this herf!


----------



## rumballs

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz


Let me know if there's something I can do or bring to help you guys...


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> Klugs
> King James
> Sir Tony
> Icehog
> Freddy
> Dawnie
> Toddzilla
> Redbaron
> Danbreeze
> Bongoy
> Cubatobacco
> Steve r
> cabinetsticker
> JPH
> Navydoc
> Simplified
> Sean90210
> Jeff
> ResIpsa
> mmblz
> 
> Let me know if there's something I can do or bring to help you guys...


all the real smokers show up thursday..:r or 1am friday.LoL


----------



## icehog3

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz


Better bring all the brats Wisconsin has, Jimmy! :r


----------



## JPH

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
Whitejimmy 97...James will be there


----------



## Guest

Please let me know if there's anything I can bring or anything I can do to help guys...


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Better bring all the brats Wisconsin has, Jimmy! :r


haha looks like it


----------



## ToddziLLa

I am a bratwurst connoisseur folks. Better cook to impress! :r


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> I am a bratwurst connoisseur folks. Better cook to impress! :r


Todd definitly likes some sausage on nice sunny days......lol


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> I am a bratwurst connoisseur folks. Better cook to impress! :r


I am not so much a "connoisseur" as I am a guy who needs 9 or 10 brats to fill me up.


----------



## Seanohue

Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
Whitejimmy 97...James will be there
Seanohue


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> I am a bratwurst connoisseur folks. Better cook to impress! :r


Need to make a trip to the Sheboygan County Fair if you want the best brats in the land. Damn good roasted corn too. Kinda a long haul for a fair though haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Need to make a trip to the Sheboygan County Fair if you want the best brats in the land. Damn good roasted corn too. Kinda a long haul for a fair though haha


Pick up the brats there, bring some corn too.


----------



## Danbreeze

cabinetsticker said:


> Please let me know if there's anything I can bring or anything I can do to help guys...


Hmmm, Dunhills, Davidoffs, and that is about it!:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> Need to make a trip to the Sheboygan County Fair if you want the best brats in the land. Damn good roasted corn too. Kinda a long haul for a fair though haha


We have a town about 90 minutes north of us called Bucyrus and they have a bratwurst festival every year. I will pass it on my way to the Shack actually! :dr


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> We have a town about 90 minutes north of us called Bucyrus and they have a bratwurst festival every year. I will pass it on my way to the Shack actually! :dr


do they rival WI brats? that assuming you ever even had a WI brat


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> do they rival WI brats? that assuming you ever even had a WI brat


Not the way you boys do it, no. I heard great things from very highly-regarded sources and great eaters (Fred and Tom ) that you boys know how to do them up.


----------



## Guest

Danbreeze said:


> Hmmm, Dunhills, Davidoffs, and that is about it!:tu


Done and done! :tu


----------



## King James

ToddziLLa said:


> Not the way you boys do it, no. I heard great things from very highly-regarded sources and great eaters (Fred and Tom ) that you boys know how to do them up.


brats, hard rolls, and beer is what we know


----------



## ToddziLLa

King James said:


> brats, hard rolls, and beer is what we know


Then I would love to get to know you.


----------



## King James

wasn't at the shack last year.. is there a charcoal grill or is it gas?


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Done and done! :tu


Pay no attention to them E. Bunch of cigar moochers. Just bring a fun attitude and whatever you think might add to the festivities and folks enjoyment.

Oh and maybe some Don Candidos, Don Alfredos and LFDP's. :r (Geez guys you need to ask for the right things) :r


----------



## Cubatobaco

Can't wait for the Herf!!! Some one is going to have to teach me the Cornhole game. New to this sport. :tu


----------



## Bruce

it's easy.....just bend over.


----------



## hamncheese

hmmm that game doesn't sound as fun as it did before... :hn


----------



## Bruce

LOL!!


----------



## King James

Bruce said:


> it's easy.....just bend over.


:r so wrong, yet so funny

link for how the game is played:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornhole_(game)


----------



## JPH

Bruce said:


> LOL!!


haha...nice advice........


----------



## Da Klugs

Cubatobaco said:


> Can't wait for the Herf!!! Some one is going to have to teach me the Cornhole game. New to this sport. :tu





Bruce said:


> it's easy.....just bend over.


Sounds like you have a volunteer coach.


----------



## allanb3369

*Thursday List*
Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
Whitejimmy 97...James will be there
Seanohue
Allanb3369

Landing in Cleveland and should be at the Shack by early afternoon on Thursday :ss :ss :ss


----------



## pnoon

Sorry I'll be missing the brats on Thursday. See you guys Friday morning. :tu


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Sorry I'll be missing the brats on Thursday. See you guys Friday morning. :tu


maybe we can save ya a couple for breakfast... unless Tom finds 'em first haha


----------



## Puffy69

Bruce said:


> it's easy.....just bend over.


:r so wrong..


----------



## DonJefe

*Thursday List*
Klugs
King James
Sir Tony
Icehog
Freddy
Dawnie
Toddzilla
Redbaron
Danbreeze
Bongoy
Cubatobacco
Steve r
cabinetsticker
JPH
Navydoc
Simplified
Sean90210
Jeff
ResIpsa
mmblz
Whitejimmy 97...James will be there
Seanohue
Allanb3369
DonJefe & Debra
Drevim
Puffdaddy

I'm guessing we'll arrive mid afternoon.


----------



## Cubatobaco

I guess that I will pass on playing, especially with Bruce....:r


----------



## King James

jesus we are ganna need alot of brats


----------



## RedBaron

Can someone post addy to shack again, my eyes are bleeding from search thru 40 pages of posts. thanks


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Jesus Mary and Joseph, is it that time again already?
Will I miss my third Shack herf? God I hope not.
If anyone wants to PM me the details to save me from
reading 83 pages, it would be most appreciated. I will
be camping in my truck under a tarp like on LOST.
That is if I get off my alzy ass and go this year.
----------------
Never mind, derh...click the link in Klugsys sig.

OK, put me down for a light truck parking area near the lake
and a tree or large shrub from whose branches I can string my
tarp. I will contact Elliot Etenpenny here in ________ to see
if he wants to be chauffered there. Maybe we'll be two. Only
I sleeps in the truck bed, though.


----------



## Old Sailor

RedBaron said:


> Can someone post addy to shack again, my eyes are bleeding from search thru 40 pages of posts. thanks


http://www.shackherf.com/directions.htm


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds like this will be one hell of a herf! I'm sure I will see plenty of pictures.


----------



## hamncheese

Days at work are long around here this week... :hn

I need to chill out :al :w


----------



## Sir Tony

I now have to go buy the brats and buns in bulk, lol. Get ready brothers!


----------



## raisin

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Days at work are long around here this week... :hn
> 
> I need to chill out :al :w


If you can't shorten the days, shorten the week! :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph, is it that time again already?
> Will I miss my third Shack herf? God I hope not.
> If anyone wants to PM me the details to save me from
> reading 83 pages, it would be most appreciated. I will
> be camping in my truck under a tarp like on LOST.
> That is if I get off my alzy ass and go this year.
> ----------------
> Never mind, derh...click the link in Klugsys sig.
> 
> OK, put me down for a light truck parking area near the lake
> and a tree or large shrub from whose branches I can string my
> tarp. I will contact Elliot Etenpenny here in ________ to see
> if he wants to be chauffered there. Maybe we'll be two. Only
> I sleeps in the truck bed, though.


OLS - The neighbors have graciously allowed us to park in their driveway and in their mowed lots across the street so parking is not going to be an issue. PM me if you need directions etc. The link in Todzillas sig line has the address for googling. (I think its Shackherf.com)

Thursday - Dave works to get everthing set-up and a few folks who want to help arrive early.

Friday - Smoking and Drinking. Perch, Fries, Salad and corn on the cob for dinner.

Saturday - SMoking and Drinking. Sams Grandmas steak, rice/fries, corn on the cob and salad for dinner. Cornhole tourney during the day.

Lunch's - will have honeybaked hams, turkeys for sandwiches both days and we might cook some burgers / order pizzas one of them.

Breakfast - Volunteers are cooking stuff and we have an order for donuts in for FSS at Jills. (SOmeone needs to get up early and go get them)

1492 is the code to open the gate to cross the causeway.

Ordered 2 portolets and a portable sink to help lessen the septic burden on the shack and those nasty late night "bathroom incidents.  Asked if they had any portable showers but... no go. Maybe next year.


----------



## Cubatobaco

Damn! I can't wait! The dinner menu is making me hungry. 

3 days to go...:ss


----------



## Simplified

I just saw on the weather channel,

Ozone alert for the Sandusky Ohio area this weekend!

Sucks being down wind of the Shack!


----------



## JPH

Thanks for the run down.....sounds awesome, I'll be brinigng some local Great Lakes beer again for people to enjoy.... Oh hell yeah.



Da Klugs said:


> OLS - The neighbors have graciously allowed us to park in their driveway and in their mowed lots across the street so parking is not going to be an issue. PM me if you need directions etc. The link in Todzillas sig line has the address for googling. (I think its Shackherf.com)
> 
> Thursday - Dave works to get everthing set-up and a few folks who want to help arrive early.
> 
> Friday - Smoking and Drinking. Perch, Fries, Salad and corn on the cob for dinner.
> 
> Saturday - SMoking and Drinking. Sams Grandmas steak, rice/fries, corn on the cob and salad for dinner. Cornhole tourney during the day.
> 
> Lunch's - will have honeybaked hams, turkeys for sandwiches both days and we might cook some burgers / order pizzas one of them.
> 
> Breakfast - Volunteers are cooking stuff and we have an order for donuts in for FSS at Jills. (SOmeone needs to get up early and go get them)
> 
> 1492 is the code to open the gate to cross the causeway.
> 
> Ordered 2 portolets and a portable sink to help lessen the septic burden on the shack and those nasty late night "bathroom incidents.  Asked if they had any portable showers but... no go. Maybe next year.


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> Thanks for the run down.....sounds awesome, I'll be brinigng some local Great Lakes beer again for people to enjoy.... Oh hell yeah.


you bringing any BGMs to enjoy


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> you bringing any BGMs to enjoy


Honestly probably not since i'm still waiting on the freaking bands and gold which were shipped monday.....they are lame without the flare...I may bring one and pass it around or something....


----------



## Coach

hey Klugsy...don't forget my "PRIME PARKING" for my mobile Suite................... Jeremy better bring out the ORANGE Pylons to mark it off......................:ss:ss:al:al:al


oh boy my first shack herf........................:dr:dr:dr:dr:ss:ss:ss


----------



## JPH

Coach said:


> hey Klugsy...don't forget my "PRIME PARKING" for my mobile Suite................... Jeremy better bring out the ORANGE Pylons to mark it off......................:ss:ss:al:al:al
> 
> oh boy my first shack herf........................:dr:dr:dr:dr:ss:ss:ss


Orange pylons....check

hell yeah coach...


----------



## Old Sailor

1492 is the code to open the gate to cross the causeway.


Is that when Columbas discovered the Shack:r


----------



## raisin

Da Klugs said:


> Breakfast - Volunteers are cooking stuff and we have an order for donuts in for FSS at Jills. (SOmeone needs to get up early and go get them)
> 
> 1492 is the code to open the gate to cross the causeway.


I will be bringing some of my homemade back bacon for anyone who likes side orders with their eggs..


----------



## ToddziLLa

raisin said:


> I will be bringing some of my homemade back bacon for anyone who likes side orders with their eggs..


I am a fan of bacon. :dr


----------



## Da Klugs

Coach said:


> hey Klugsy...don't forget my "PRIME PARKING" for my mobile Suite................... Jeremy better bring out the ORANGE Pylons to mark it off......................:ss
> 
> oh boy my first shack herf........................:dr:dr:dr:dr:ss:ss:ss


As always, there is an early front runner in the "who's getting voted off the island first" poll. :r :mn


----------



## hamncheese

raisin said:


> with their eggs..


Blasphemy!


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> I am a fan of bacon. :dr


:dr been a while since I had good bacon


Da Klugs said:


> As always, there is an early front runner in the "who's getting voted off the island first" poll. :r :mn


:r:r Are you guys doing any kind of live feed?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :dr been a while since I had good bacon
> 
> :r:r Are you guys doing any kind of live feed?


Not a chance.

What happens at the Shack.....


----------



## spooble

icehog3 said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> What happens at the Shack.....


...can cause people to laugh and point at your for months!


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> What happens at the Shack.....


gets captured on stills and posted into the thread where people do photochops like ... say ... you in a pink shirt at a gay rave riding a moped???



have fun, people!!!!! wish I could be there!!!!!


----------



## cigar_040

The Professor said:


> gets captured on stills and posted into the thread where people do photochops like ... say ... you in a pink shirt at a gay rave riding a moped???


*Or holding up a Birthday present !!!*


----------



## White97Jimmy

Don't worry Darrel...We'll photoshop your head on Jessica's body and say you were there.


----------



## The Professor

cigar_040 said:


> *Or holding up a Birthday present !!!*





White97Jimmy said:


> Don't worry Darrel...We'll photoshop your head on Jessica's body and say you were there.


I hate you both. 

OK ... not really. That's pretty funny; but Andy's still a bastage.


----------



## Bruce

whew!
Just finished packing my cigars and pipes/tobacco. Took me two hours!


----------



## Sir Tony

Bruce said:


> whew!
> Just finished packing my cigars and pipes/tobacco. Took me two hours!


Wow, I wish I had that problem!


----------



## bonggoy

Bruce said:


> whew!
> Just finished packing my cigars and pipes/tobacco. Took me two hours!


Nice.

I haven't decided what to bring yet. How did you pack your pipes? Did you removed the stems ad wrapped them seperately?


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce said:


> whew!
> Just finished packing my cigars and pipes/tobacco. Took me two hours!


3 hours yesterday, 2 hours today. Digging takes all the time. Found a bunch of "things" that I forgot I had. "Auction Items". 

Packed a cooler on wheels, the hallie with singles and my 60% desktop with poo stick fivers.

Probably grab a few more tomorrow. 

Hit the home depot and got another fryer. Paranoid after last years "fish frying" debacle.


----------



## Bruce

Packed my pipes in a leather pipe bag made by Smokin' Holsters/ Holds 8 pipes and half dozen tins of tobacco.


----------



## Guest

I'm all packed


----------



## hamncheese

Ohhh sweeeeeeeeeeeet!

I've been absolutely DYING to try those EMPRESSARIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamncheese

I'm thinking about bringing some beer. Anyone interested in some obscure foreign stuff? perhaps some less obscure, but even more awesome west coast breweries?


----------



## Old Sailor

Hummm, I might be able to handle a few beers, if I drink Canadian beer I get migraines, but not with American Beer....go figure. Bringing a bottle of Baileys (Baileys and ice..mmm) and Canadian Club. Cigars all packed, 10 & 24 count travellers....and something for all....a cab of RASS. :dr and a few Reyes (got into them already)

Dave...do ya need any tomatoes?? Good tomatoes!!!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm all packed


Think thats enough:r


----------



## drevim

Da Klugs said:


> As always, there is an early front runner in the "who's getting voted off the island first" poll. :r :mn


Bill and Rob survived, but can Coach make it without being "cast off"...:r


----------



## Da Klugs

Only if you make them into Heinz catsup or tomato soup. Tomatos are not my friend after the rotten tomato fight at age 8.



Old Sailor said:


> Hummm, I might be able to handle a few beers, if I drink Canadian beer I get migraines, but not with American Beer....go figure. Bringing a bottle of Baileys (Baileys and ice..mmm) and Canadian Club. Cigars all packed, 10 & 24 count travellers....and something for all....a cab of RASS. :dr and a few Reyes (got into them already)
> 
> Dave...do ya need any tomatoes?? Good tomatoes!!!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Da Klugs said:


> Only if you make them into Heinz catsup or tomato soup. Tomatos are not my friend after the rotten tomato fight at age 8.


:r:r


----------



## Da Klugs

Good thought!

*1492 *is (The secret) code for the gate to the island causeway.

If you forget it... bring $ 2.00 and thanks in advance for your contribution to our road fund. 

When you cross the causeway look to your right as you approach the island. Should see the tent in our yard. At the stop sign turn right and we are the 6th house on the right. Probably the one enveloped in a cloud of smoke.



ToddziLLa said:


> Is the code to the gate still the same Dave? You know, that crappy old cigar you have none of?


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Good thought!
> 
> *1492 *is (The secret) code for the gate to the island causeway.
> 
> If you forget it... bring $ 2.00 and thanks in advance for your contribution to our road fund.
> 
> When you cross the causeway look to your right as you approach the island. Should see the tent in our yard. At the stop sign turn right and we are the 6th house on the right. Probably the one enveloped in a cloud of smoke.


Hope thats cigar smoke your talking about Dave. . . :w


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'm thinking about bringing some beer. Anyone interested in some obscure foreign stuff? perhaps some less obscure, but even more awesome west coast breweries?


Absolutely. I might even be familiar with the west coast brews you've got.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> 3 hours yesterday, 2 hours today. Digging takes all the time. Found a bunch of "things" that I forgot I had. "Auction Items".
> 
> Packed a cooler on wheels, the hallie with singles and my 60% desktop with poo stick fivers.
> 
> Probably grab a few more tomorrow.


Now I see what you mean. This is sort of difficult. The Halliburton doesn't hold a hell of a lot of cigars.


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Now I see what you mean. This is sort of difficult. The Halliburton doesn't hold a hell of a lot of cigars.


I had this problem last year. Went to a big box store and found a medium sized cooler with wheels and a long handle. Holds maybe 8-9 boxes and stays nice with some 60% beads.

Plus there are folks you pick particular cigars for and for some it takes silly amounts of time.

Look at Bruce. He's smoked virtually everything. But... I think the pineapple white owls are going to be new to him.

Sean is tough. But knowing that Kait is going to be a huge financial change for him he needs to downgrade and appreciate the Cuban cigar at it's most base level. Got 90 Guantanamera Minutos yesterday. They're discontinued you know. :r

And you for instance. The man who has almost everything. Almost. 

See ya'll in a couple and hope everyone comes with the right expectations. Fancy it's not. Think .... Cigarstock. :r


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Hit the home depot and got another fryer. Paranoid after last years "fish frying" debacle.


Debacle? That was my favorite dinner of 2006! :tu

Be heading to the airport in 36 hours......

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY !!!


----------



## Puffy69

Its Crunch Time..Gonna pack the Gars and Baccy tonight, work tomorrow night and make like a baby and head out early am Thursday. See ya when I see ya folks..


----------



## Sean9689

Wine & Cigars packed.
Headed to bed for a 10am flight to CLE.
Will be at The Shack on Wednesday evening enjoying some of those awesome Guantanamera Minutos with Dave. :ss


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Wine & Cigars packed.
> Headed to bed for a 10am flight to CLE.
> Will be at The Shack on Wednesday evening enjoying some of those awesome Guantanamera Minutos with Dave. :ss


Smoke them all before we get there....please!! :r


----------



## icehog3

Fri Aug 17 
Sunny 
74°/58° 10% chance of rain

Sat Aug 18 
Partly Cloudy 
63°/57° 20% chance of rain

Sun Aug 19 
Partly Cloudy 
70°/61° 20% chance of rain

Chance of rain slimmer on Sunday than before, and looks like it won't be as hot as last year...maybe that's good with so many Gorillas in such close proximity!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Smoke them all before we get there....please!! :r


why..you know you want some...:dr


----------



## ResIpsa

one more day of work.........


----------



## shaerza

I am feeling like I am going to be 'sick' Friday morning... So I think I am going to try to come out Thursday evening sometime. Dont count me in for dinner plans tho since i dont really know what time.


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> Fri Aug 17
> Sunny
> 74°/58° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat Aug 18
> Partly Cloudy
> 63°/57° 20% chance of rain
> 
> Sun Aug 19
> Partly Cloudy
> 70°/61° 20% chance of rain


Looks like I need to add some firewood to my packing list!


----------



## Guest

raisin said:


> Looks like I need to add some firewood to my packing list!


Don't waste the space...bring more BACON!!!! :dr:dr


----------



## MeNimbus

Have a great time everyone. Shack herf sounds like "The Ultimate Herf." :al :ss :bl


----------



## RedBaron

cabinetsticker said:


> Don't waste the space...bring more BACON!!!! :dr:dr


I second this. :tu

Pretty much mike, just fill the car with bacon and drive out.


----------



## hatred

a weekend of bikes and cigars... can't wait to get on the road


----------



## cigar_040

*Hope everybody has a great time !! *


----------



## Sir Tony

I am off to the store so I can feed you animals! ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rumballs

- click "new posts"
- read shack thread any time it has a new post
- if it does not have a new post, wish it did
- read any other marginally interesting threads
- do a little work
- look at the clock
- think about exactly what i'm bringing
- do a little work
- hope it isn't raining tomorrow
- think about what i will smoke first
- do a little work
- refresh shack herf thread
- wonder if more people will drink scotch or vodka
- do a little work
- repeat


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> - click "new posts"
> - read shack thread any time it has a new post
> - if it does not have a new post, wish it did
> - read any other marginally interesting threads
> - do a little work
> - look at the clock
> - think about exactly what i'm bringing
> - do a little work
> - hope it isn't raining tomorrow
> - think about what i will smoke first
> - do a little work
> - refresh shack herf thread
> - wonder if more people will drink scotch or vodka
> - do a little work
> - repeat


:r

Besides the "work" part I'm on about the ame schedule.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> - click "new posts"
> - read shack thread any time it has a new post
> - if it does not have a new post, wish it did
> - read any other marginally interesting threads
> - do a little work
> - look at the clock
> - think about exactly what i'm bringing
> - do a little work
> - hope it isn't raining tomorrow
> - think about what i will smoke first
> - do a little work
> - refresh shack herf thread
> *- wonder if more people will drink scotch or vodka*
> - do a little work
> - repeat


There's gonna be _drinking_ at this thing? :r


----------



## rumballs

JPH said:


> :r
> 
> Besides the "work" part I'm on about the ame schedule.


aren't you also doing the all-important:
"stick finger down throat to practice resisting urge to vomit"

:r


----------



## tech-ninja

icehog3 said:


> There's gonna be _drinking_ at this thing? :r


Your Mojito awaits!


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> There's gonna be _drinking_ at this thing? :r


you know it's funny - when I smoke as many cigars as I do at these herfs, I actually find I drink a fair amount less than I would otherwise. i guess because this is the only time the nicotine really starts to have an affect...


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> you know it's funny - when I smoke as many cigars as I do at these herfs, I actually find I drink a fair amount less than I would otherwise. i guess because this is the only time the nicotine really starts to have an affect...


And those crazy Puff Puff Passes don't help either....when do you find time to even pick up a glass, much less take a slug? :r

How does this chit change every hour? 

Fri Aug 17 
Sunny 
74°/58° 10%

Sat Aug 18 
Mostly Cloudy 
69°/59° 20%

Sun Aug 19 
Few Showers 
72°/63° 30%


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> I second this. :tu
> 
> Pretty much mike, just fill the car with bacon and drive out.


Are you a woman?

He he.... I just keep hearing that old feminist song... I bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan, and never ever... well thats what I keep hearing. 

Cigars are packed. Only done cuz I can't fit any more into the cooler and traveldors. Time to go get Sean and Kait and pre pre herfing a bit.

Drive/fly safe everyone and if you have any questions....


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Are you a woman?
> 
> He he.... I just keep hearing that old feminist song... I bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan, and never ever... well thats what I keep hearing.
> 
> Cigars are packed. Only done cuz I can't fit any more into the cooler and traveldors. Time to go get Sean and Kait and pre pre herfing a bit.
> 
> Drive/fly safe everyone and if you have any questions....
> 
> 440-915-1662 is my cell.
> 440-915-6045 is Sams


Have fun tonight! See ya manana!


----------



## JPH

No, not with my finger..... I deep throat every cigar before smoking it.... No, I'm not sleeping in the shack Tom.....ROFL



mmblz said:


> aren't you also doing the all-important:
> "stick finger down throat to practice resisting urge to vomit"
> 
> :r


----------



## rumballs

JPH said:


> No, not with my finger..... I deep throat every cigar before smoking it.... No, I'm not sleeping in the shack Tom.....ROFL


so if we hear anything funny coming from a tent, don't worry, it's just a cigar being molested


----------



## JPH

I wish I could say I'm going to kill you in golf for this....but I know thats not happening.....which reminds me *I NEED BALLS*

are we sill golfing FRIDAY?



mmblz said:


> so if we hear anything funny coming from a tent, don't worry, it's just a cigar being molested


----------



## hamncheese

RedBaron said:


> I second this. :tu
> 
> Pretty much mike, just fill the car with bacon and drive out.


Well, we did get a van for 3 guys and a dog...


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> No, not with my finger..... I deep throat every cigar before smoking it.... No, I'm not sleeping in the shack Tom.....ROFL


I'm not sure how much I will be sleeping this weekend either Jeremy. Smoking, drinking, and eating extra Friday breakfast while hungry guys are golfing....  :r


----------



## rumballs

JPH said:


> I wish I could say I'm going to kill you in golf for this....but I know thats not happening.....which reminds me *I NEED BALLS*
> 
> are we sill golfing FRIDAY?


sounds like the par 3 is the best option - closer and quicker than trying to play 18.
so *GET SOME BALLS ALREADY!!!*


actually, *I've got balls*, so maybe i'll just bring an assortment of used ones - so don't worry about it (unless you're particular about your balls)


----------



## JPH

I only use used ones for K-mart you get like 30 various balls for $10 but if its a short par 3 I doubt i need many as the only thing I really suck at is driving.
...like i actualy cannot drive straight...ever



mmblz said:


> sounds like the par 3 is the best option - closer and quicker than trying to play 18.
> so *GET SOME BALLS ALREADY!!!*
> 
> 
> actually, *I've got balls*, so maybe i'll just bring an assortment of used ones - so don't worry about it


----------



## icehog3

Can I have your breakfasts, Julian and Jeremy?


----------



## Bruce

"you know it's funny - when I smoke as many cigars as I do at these herfs, I actually find I drink a fair amount less than I would otherwise. i guess because this is the only time the nicotine really starts to have an affect..."

pussy..............


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> "you know it's funny - when I smoke as many cigars as I do at these herfs, I actually find I drink a fair amount less than I would otherwise. i guess because this is the only time the nicotine really starts to have an affect..."
> 
> pussy..............


you planning on smoking more than 1 cigar bruce?


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Can I have your breakfasts, Julian and Jeremy?


Like keep it warm for us  ....Sure Tom your a hell of a guy :tu



Bruce said:


> "you know it's funny - when I smoke as many cigars as I do at these herfs, I actually find I drink a fair amount less than I would otherwise. i guess because this is the only time the nicotine really starts to have an affect..."
> 
> pussy..............


Oh damn..... :r LOL


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Can I have your breakfasts, Julian and Jeremy?


you can MAKE my breakfast....
:r

for 9 holes we probably don't need to leave before breakfast...


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> you can MAKE my breakfast....
> :r
> 
> for 9 holes we probably don't need to leave before breakfast...


Now your talking brother.....

I usually do dip when i golf....somehting says this outing will be more for cigars....unless someone else wants a pinch....


----------



## Bruce

Is that a challange Julian?
I don't think you want some old man like me putting the smack down on your young ass.....figuratively speaking of course


----------



## JPH

Did you eat a clown this morning Bruce....LOL....... your Comedy is ON.

:r :chk



Bruce said:


> Is that a challange Julian?
> I don't think you want some old man like me putting the smack down on your young ass.....figuratively speaking of course


----------



## SaltyMcGee

God I hate work......is it Friday yet?????:al


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Is that a challange Julian?
> I don't think you want some old man like me putting the smack down on your young ass.....figuratively speaking of course


Cigar fight!!!! :ss:bx:gn:mn


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> God I hate work......is it Friday yet?????:al


You working your salty balls off......

Soon enough we'll be chilling in the sun at the shack Brother...I can hardly wait...


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> Is that a challange Julian?
> I don't think you want some old man like me putting the smack down on your young ass.....figuratively speaking of course


are you implying that you'll smoke 2 cigars, or that you'll smoke more cigars than I do?

i already know you may well drink more and stay up later than me...


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> You working your salty balls off......


U talkin bout mah chocolate salty balls?


----------



## RedBaron

I just realized Friday lunch is not covered. 

Who likes Chicken!!! :chk


Bongoy/Cubatobacco/Danbreeze/SteveR and myself will cover.

BBQ Chicken it is!!


----------



## rumballs

JPH said:


> Did you eat a clown this morning Bruce....LOL....... your Comedy is ON.
> 
> :r :chk


http://www.wclynx.com/burntofferings/packsclown.html


----------



## Bruce

"are you implying that you'll smoke 2 cigars, or that you'll smoke more cigars than I do?

Still talking $hit eh?
You know better that it's a matter of quality over quantity...........


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> "are you implying that you'll smoke 2 cigars, or that you'll smoke more cigars than I do?
> 
> Still talking $hit eh?
> You know better that it's a matter of quality over quantity...........


:bx:ss:bx:ss


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> Still talking $hit eh?
> You know better that it's a matter of quality over quantity...........


ok, you win!

can I call dibs on your throw-aways this year?
:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> ok, you win!
> 
> can I call dibs on your throw-aways this year?
> :r


You remember what happened when Chris called dibs on the waverunners, Julian?


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> You remember what happened when Chris called dibs on the waverunners, Julian?


no - what? does it involve the chicken suit?


----------



## RedBaron

It went a little something like this...

Chris "Tom I will dropkick you"
Tom "Try it"

Fast forward to me pulling up at shack

Tom "You Redbaron?"
(I thought Dolf Lungren was talking to me)
Chris "Nope"

LOL :r


----------



## rumballs

RedBaron said:


> It went a little something like this...
> 
> Chris "Tom I will dropkick you"
> Tom "Try it"
> 
> Fast forward to me pulling up at shack
> 
> Tom "You Redbaron?"
> Chris "Nope"
> 
> LOL :r


yeah of course...
i remember that as "the dropkick threat" - didn't know it had anything to do with waverunners...
:r


----------



## RedBaron

I hope noone minds a Chicken cooking Chicken. LOL


----------



## rumballs

cannibal!


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> sounds like the par 3 is the best option - closer and quicker than trying to play 18.
> so GET SOME BALLS ALREADY!!!
> 
> 
> actually, I've got balls, so maybe i'll just bring an assortment of used ones - so don't worry about it (*unless you're particular about your balls*)


this is disturbing........


----------



## tech-ninja

SaltyMcGee said:


> U talkin bout mah chocolate salty balls?







.


----------



## rumballs

supposed to rain tomorrow, i guess there's no point in washing my car...


----------



## RedBaron

People wash their go-karts?:r


----------



## DonJefe

I am so ready for this herf!!! Listening to the best of the 80's to prepare!


----------



## JPH

Going through the sticks now....It's times like this I wish I would have bid on a 30 count herfador....pfffft 15 count.....what was I thinking?


----------



## rumballs

RedBaron said:


> People wash their go-karts?:r


want to race against my go-kart?



edit: no borrowing Sean's car...


----------



## RedBaron

mmblz said:


> want to race against my go-kart?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: no borrowing Sean's car...


I will gladly race my Scion Tc against your Briggs and Stratton powered chick ride!


----------



## j6ppc

Looks like this is shaping up to be a great herf.
Enjoy all!


----------



## spooble

tech-ninja said:


> .


No one can resist my Schweaty balls


----------



## Bruce

"I will gladly race my Scion Tc against your Briggs and Stratton powered chick ride!"

Scion Tc??? what are you, 18 years old????
Oh, and about your comment about Julian's ride being a chick ride, well, I can't argue with you there!


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> Scion Tc??? what are you, 18 years old????
> Oh, and about your comment about Julian's ride being a chick ride, well, I can't argue with you there!



the chick version of my car says "Z3" on it, not "///M"


----------



## Bruce

uh...ok Julian


----------



## RedBaron

Bruce said:


> "I will gladly race my Scion Tc against your Briggs and Stratton powered chick ride!"
> 
> Scion Tc??? what are you, 18 years old????
> Oh, and about your comment about Julian's ride being a chick ride, well, I can't argue with you there!


Bruce, listen I know back in your day you were hot shit in your Model T, but these days things are differant! LOL


----------



## SaltyMcGee

RedBaron said:


> Bruce, listen I know back in your day you were hot shit in your Model T, but these days things are differant! LOL


Yeah, don't be knocking the Scion tC's!!! I love mine...:tu:ss


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> Yeah, don't be knocking the Scion tC's!!! I love mine...:tu:ss


I hope Herbert comes to the shack...... Will he be there Jarod?

I dont know why I quoted ou above this is totally unrelated...

and BTW Cigars are all packed....

My Cuban single humi is running a skeleton crew (in comparison).... bringing my best SHIIIT.

AAWwwww yeah BOYS......


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> I hope Herbert comes to the shack...... Will he be there Jarod?


Herbert will totally be there.....he's got a box of popsicles in the cellar.

MMMMMMMHHHHHHHMMMMM.....


----------



## RedBaron

mmblz said:


> the chick version of my car says "Z3" on it, not "///M"


I think Rosie Odonnell has the same car!! LOL


----------



## JPH

mmmmm popsicles, YES! What kind of cigars would convince you to be in character the whole time?...I'd probably die laughing though...scratch that.



SaltyMcGee said:


> Herbert will totally be there.....he's got a box of popsicles in the cellar.
> 
> MMMMMMMHHHHHHHMMMMM.....


----------



## rumballs

RedBaron said:


> I think Rosie Odonnell has the same car!! LOL


i'm not sure she would fit in it!

:r


----------



## RedBaron

Julian and Rosie sittin in a tree...
u


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> mmmmm popsicles, YES! What kind of cigars would convince you to be in character the whole time?...I'd probably die laughing though...scratch that.


Hmmmm......Beehikes....yeah, I'd do it for Beehikes.


----------



## bonggoy

A Scion knocking a BMW M car? Kind of like Gurkha insulting a BGM.


----------



## rumballs

bonggoy said:


> A Scion knocking a BMW M car? Kind of like Gurkha insulting a BGM.


thank you!

finally someone with some sense.

:tu


----------



## Bruce

maybe a new BGM......not an old one!


----------



## Guest

bonggoy said:


> A Scion knocking a BMW M car? Kind of like Gurkha insulting a BGM.


AMGs eat Ms for lunch.


----------



## hamncheese

Ah now the shittalk will really start flying


----------



## RedBaron

bonggoy said:


> A Scion knocking a BMW M car? Kind of like Gurkha insulting a BGM.


Ronnie, 
Who is driving you to shack? Keep talking smack, i am gonna punt you to Ohio like kyle from Southpark kicking his little brother Ike!!


----------



## ResIpsa

RedBaron said:


> Ronnie,
> Who is driving you to shack? Keep talking smack, i am gonna punt you to Ohio like kyle from Southpark kicking his little brother Ike!!


funny, coming from the guy who was big talk towards Tom last year..................until he saw Tom. That's why Mocha is your new nickname......any Mods out there who can change his UserTitle for us,:r


----------



## Bruce

This is getting good!
I think I have more post on this thread from the past few weeks than my last 5 years here!


----------



## RedBaron

ResIpsa said:


> funny, coming from the guy who was big talk towards Tom last year..................until he saw Tom. That's why Mocha is your new nickname......any Mods out there who can change his UserTitle for us,:r


Tom is one thing, Ronnie is another!

I got your mocha right here brotha!:fu LOL


----------



## Ermo

Gettin ready for the Shack!!

No Pepi this year (little chihuahua we brought last year), too hard to sneak him in and out of the hotel. The hotel workers probably thought I had TB or something I was just walking around coughing all the time trying to cover the dog barking.

See you guys Friday afternoon!! :al :ss :chk


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## bonggoy

RedBaron said:


> Tom is one thing, Ronnie is another!
> 
> I got your mocha right here brotha!:fu LOL


ooooooohhhh mocha .. :r


----------



## Guest

Cigars (almost) all packed. :tu I hope people like Iguanas


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

ALL YOU GUYS ROCK
I hope you have a fricken GREAT time.

This sounds like the Event of the season.

Everyone be safe.....or at least don't drown the chicken.........................................I like Chris


B:ss


----------



## bonggoy

By this time tomorrow, I will :ss and/or p here ...


----------



## drevim

The chit talk is getting heated, and the time is growing near.

Can't wait to be rolling out on the island tomorrow afternoon....or around midnight (Jeff got a new Nav program) :r

Work tonight, and on the road around by 8:30 in the AM. See you guys!!!


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> The chit talk is getting heated, and the time is growing near.
> 
> Can't wait to be rolling out on the island tomorrow afternoon....or around midnight (*Jeff got a new Nav program*) :r
> 
> Work tonight, and on the road around by 8:30 in the AM. See you guys!!!


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r:r

See you guys in the morning!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

RedBaron said:


> Tom is one thing, Ronnie is another!
> 
> I got your mocha right here brotha!:fu LOL





Ermo said:


> Gettin ready for the Shack!!
> 
> No Pepi this year (little chihuahua we brought last year), too hard to sneak him in and out of the hotel. The hotel workers probably thought I had TB or something I was just walking around coughing all the time trying to cover the dog barking.
> 
> See you guys Friday afternoon!! :al :ss :chk


See, Pepi's not coming this year so Dave's dog is going to need another little yip yip playmate. You should do nicely.


----------



## Coach

smokes packed

libations packed

1# Killer Beans packed..or should i make it 2#'s??????????????????

a lil sumthin special for Tourney Partner packed

VICTORY CELEBRATION packed

first aid kit for Jeremy------------sorta packed....:r:r:r

groceries to be purchased Thurs/Fri.........ordered

wife is doin fine after 2nd CHEMO treatment for BC.......:tu:tu

can't wait to meet you guys.....................:ss:ss

oh and Bling Boy...the Deck says "HELLO", but remember i OWN the DECK.

Randy


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r:r
> 
> See you guys in the morning!!!


Yahoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Randy, good to hear the wife is doing ok. :tu


----------



## King James

went and bought the brats today.. hope we have enough


----------



## Bruce

I've re-packed my humi.....decided that I'm just bringing pedestrian cigars with me. I would hate to give a certain someone a .....let's say a 1492 which in turn made him barf. The thought of a 1492 making someone barf would forever ruin this cigars reputation, even though it's because a puss smoked it.................


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> went and bought the brats today.. hope we have enough


Me too, since the cooks eat last.....


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> I've re-packed my humi.....decided that I'm just bringing pedestrian cigars with me. I would hate to give a certain someone a .....let's say a 1492 which in turn made him barf. The thought of a 1492 making someone barf would forever ruin this cigars reputation, even though it's because a puss smoked it.................


Oh, me!! Make me barf!! Make me barf!! :r


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> I've re-packed my humi.....decided that I'm just bringing pedestrian cigars with me. I would hate to give a certain someone a .....let's say a 1492 which in turn made him barf. The thought of a 1492 making someone barf would forever ruin this cigars reputation, even though it's because a puss smoked it.................


Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ToddziLLa

See you all tomorrow around 5:00 pm!!!!


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> See you all tomorrow around 5:00 pm!!!!


I won't be there until 6! Just save me my same futon! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Repacked travellers...10 count, 15 count (Islands South of Michigan), and 24 count...Gail bringing goodies and snacks home tonight.:tu:tu


:chk:chk


----------



## Coach

Old Sailor said:


> Randy, good to hear the wife is doing ok. :tu


ty and hope to meet you soon. 2nd treatment 6 more to go, head shaved,great spirits.....so it ain't all that bad.:tu:tu


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I won't be there until 6! Just save me my same futon! :tu


i'll be there at 3..i'll write your name on it.:tu


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Me too, since the cooks eat last.....


cook eats while he cooks


----------



## Bruce

cabinetsticker said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooo


you obviously have never smoked my pedestrian cigars....................hehehehehehe


----------



## BigVito

see you in Sept


----------



## ToddziLLa

Coach said:


> ty and hope to meet you soon. 2nd treatment 6 more to go, head shaved,great spirits.....so it ain't all that bad.:tu:tu


Glad to hear brother. :tu


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> you obviously have never smoked my pedestrian cigars....................hehehehehehe


:r Cool! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

cabinetsticker said:


> :r Cool! :tu


He ain't lyin'! I'll be honored to inhale the smoke of Bruce's pedestrian cigars! :w


----------



## ToddziLLa

Just any FYI...I will be bringing my laptop with my SD/CF/etc. card reader. On Sunday (or before you leave), I would like to copy everyone's pictures to my computer so I can have one concise collection of them to make a webpage and have it up by Monday. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

King James said:


> cook eats while he cooks


Well of course, ya wouldn't want to give someone anything that didn't taste just right.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

ToddziLLa said:


> Just any FYI...I will be bringing my laptop with my SD/CF/etc. card reader. On Sunday (or before you leave), I would like to copy everyone's pictures to my computer so I can have one concise collection of them to make a webpage and have it up by Monday. :tu


:tu:tu


----------



## Sir Tony

Our contributions for Thursdays dinner, 60 brats and buns, homemade kraut, and spicy mustard, mmmmmmmmmm!

http://imageshack.us
Shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2007-08-15


----------



## pnoon

Sir Tony said:


> Our contributions for Thursdays dinner, plus some homemade kraut and spicy mustard, mmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> Shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2007-08-15


So. Ya got Tom fed. What's everybody else gonna eat?


----------



## RedBaron

ResIpsa said:


> See, Pepi's not coming this year so Dave's dog is going to need another little yip yip playmate. You should do nicely.


You must be sleep talking again Vic!! But you'll soon have a rude awakening my bald headed midget friend! :r


----------



## bonggoy

RedBaron said:


> You must be sleep talking again Vic!! *But you'll soon have a rude awakening with my bald headed friend!* :r


Geez Chris ... too forward ...


----------



## pnoon

RedBaron said:


> You must be sleep talking again Vic!! But you'll soon have a rude awakening my bald headed midget friend! :r


Watch it, pal. 
There will be a number of us there that are both vertically and folically challenged.


----------



## RedBaron

I got a five head instead of a forehead, but atleast I have some hair!!


----------



## King James

does the shack have wifi? I'll bring my macbook as well if it does.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> So. Ya got Tom fed. What's everybody else gonna eat?


I can only eat 40 or so Peter, so that will leave a few....


----------



## joed

cabinetsticker said:


> Cigars (almost) all packed. :tu I hope people like Iguanas


if you use a spicy batter and fry them in peanut oil - not bad


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> if you use a spicy batter and fry them in peanut oil - not bad


I can never catch those little fluckers!


----------



## Simplified

King James said:


> does the shack have wifi? I'll bring my macbook as well if it does.


No wifi


----------



## BigVito

I'm not going, but I can feel the anticipation of a great weekend. I hope the sun shines and Jim stays longer then 5 minutes.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm not going, but I can feel the anticipation of a great weekend. I hope the sun shines and Jim stays longer then 5 minutes.


After he makes Thursday dinner, he can leave whenever he wants.....

 :r Just kidding Jimmy...time to herf!


----------



## Simplified

The SHACK IS OPEN!!!!!!


Sean and Dave should have arrived and have the truck unloaded. I am sure they are taking a break smoking some old crappy cigars enjoying the sun set and contemplating orange twist or peach Sunday. :ss


----------



## Bruce

pick me up a peach sundae and put it in the freezer for me will ya Sam?


----------



## Simplified

Bruce said:


> pick me up a peach sundae and put it in the freezer for me will ya Sam?


Got you covered!:tu


----------



## King James

what are these sundaes you speak of?


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> pick me up a peach sundae and put it in the freezer for me will ya Sam?


Yeah, just put it next to the one he left last year Sam. :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> what are these sundaes you speak of?


Dairy Dock....best Peach sundaes on Earth...too bad you got a game.


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> Dairy Dock....best Peach sundaes on Earth...too bad you got a game.


Yeah, lay it to him! Jim you little bitch, I love you.


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Yeah, lay it to him! Jim you little bitch, I love you.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


>


:r owned


----------



## ResIpsa

Bruce said:


> pick me up a peach sundae and put it in the freezer for me will ya Sam?





Simplified said:


> Got you covered!:tu


it's already waiting for you from last year.......just like you like'em old and shitty...


----------



## ToddziLLa

Got the important stuff (stogies) all packed and ready to go! Got the large 54-count packed up with my smokables and a box or so to hand out, a little 5-count Caddy filled with poo and PPP sticks, and a box of single baggies and a sharpie for those who think I'm cool enough to give me a cigar. 

See you apes tomorrow! :ss


----------



## joed

ToddziLLa said:


> Got the important stuff (stogies) all packed and ready to go! Got the large 54-count packed up with my smokables and a box or so to hand out, a little 5-count Caddy filled with poo and PPP sticks, and a box of single baggies and a sharpie for those who think I'm cool enough to give me a cigar.
> 
> See you apes tomorrow! :ss


You mean - I'm supposed to bring cigars? I thought that I was going to smoke Dave and Tom's cigars this weekend - I did get a bottle of 25 year old single malt for everyone - but cigars too! Geesh, this is going to be harder than I thought.

Oh well - I can probably find a few cigars to bring if I have to. I may even steal some of Trooper's cigars - he's at his cousin's house already so he won't see.


----------



## ResIpsa

Car is packed, coffee is roasted, liquor is in the car. Cigars will wait for the morning. Other than that, hitting the gym then the road in the am, and will see you gorillas in the pm.:ss


----------



## JPH

Trogdor (marc) and i are pre-herfing it up right now..!!!!! awe yeah baby were stoked!


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> Trogdor (marc) and i are pre-herfing it up right now..!!!!! awe yeah baby were stoked!


enjoy the shack Bro!:ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> Trogdor (marc) and i are pre-herfing it up right now..!!!!! awe yeah baby were stoked!


Random girls coming by tonight Jeremy? :al


----------



## Old Sailor

SaltyMcGee said:


> Random girls coming by tonight Jeremy? :al


:r:r:chk


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> I may even steal some of Trooper's cigars - he's at his cousin's house already so he won't see.


Sweet!.....Trooper is a Partagas whore too!! :r


----------



## King James

makin the secret sauce for the brats as we speak. Heading out for shack land at about 4:00am  Still not packed, whoops.... haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> makin the secret sauce for the brats as we speak. Heading out for shack land at about 4:00am  Still not packed, whoops.... haha


4AM?....You guys making that stop you were talking about before hitting the Shack?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> 4AM?....You guys making that stop you were talking about before hitting the Shack?


We may make a few stops. But don't want to hit the morning Chicago Traffic. With the time zone change leaving at 4:00 should put us at the shack at roughly noon. If we waited until after rush hour to leave we wouldn't get to the shack 'till about 5:00 pm and then a bunch of angry hungry gorillas would want their food.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> We may make a few stops. But don't want to hit the morning Chicago Traffic. With the time zone change leaving at 4:00 should put us at the shack at roughly noon.


Cool....you can make an ice run.....


----------



## rumballs

anyone who is driving, remember not to go over 75 in Ohio!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> anyone who is driving, remember not to go over 75 in Ohio!


The Ohio State Police will be too busy strip searching King James and his car-load of illegal brats to worry about any speeding violations.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> The Ohio State Police will be too busy strip searching King James and his car-load of illegal brats to worry about any speeding violations.


it's a good thing it's not foie gras. then he might have trouble in chicago


----------



## rumballs

pretty much all packed.
all i have to do tomorrow is make sure 2nd gear works for when i race chicken-boy.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> it's a good thing it's not foie gras. then he might have trouble in chicago


Jimmy is way smarter than that Julian....60 brats, 60 rolls, 4 lbs of sauerkraut, and a pound of Acapulco Gold.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> pretty much all packed.
> all i have to do tomorrow is make sure 2nd gear works for when i race chicken-boy.


You really think you'll need _2nd gear_?? :r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Acapulco Gold.


i keep having to google stuff in your posts today.
first some random old dude who apparently used to be on tv, now this.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> i keep having to google stuff in your posts today.
> first some random old dude who apparently used to be on tv, now this.


"Gee, Officer, I didn't even know it was 'Acapulco Gold'. Some dude named Rickles told me 'Take it to Ohio for me, you hockey puck!'"


----------



## Guest

Locked and loaded!


cigars -- check
wine/port -- check
cooler -- check
banana hammock -- check


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Locked and loaded!
> 
> cigars -- check
> wine/port -- check
> cooler -- check
> *banana hammock -- check*


Waiter....check please!!! :r


----------



## Old Sailor

cabinetsticker said:


> Locked and loaded!
> 
> cigars -- check
> wine/port -- check
> cooler -- check
> *banana hammock* -- check


Don't wanna know, not going there!!:r


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> Don't wanna know, not going there!!:r


Watch out, Vic may try to take a nap in it! :r


----------



## DAFU

Got the fixn's for 3 breakfast casseroles Sat. morning. Picked up a nice bottle of Scotch at the Party Source last nite too...............:al
Snagging _Dandee_ early Fri. morning so we should be there around lunch time.
Try to save us a Brat with kraut..............:tu


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> Got the fixn's for 3 breakfast casseroles Sat. morning. Picked up a nice bottle of Scotch at the Party Source last nite too...............:al
> Snagging _Dandee_ early Fri. morning so we should be there around lunch time.
> *Try to save us a Brat with kraut..............:*tu


Drive real fast, Dave! :r


----------



## DAFU

icehog3 said:


> Drive real fast, Dave! :r


:ss...................won't be fast enough!

I would say it'll be nice putting some of the names with faces, but I luv ya'll anyway.....................:r


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> :ss...................won't be fast enough!
> 
> I would say it'll be nice putting some of the names with faces, but I luv ya'll anyway.....................:r


Looking forward to the casserole Dave! :dr


----------



## King James

finally packed.... only have to wake up in 4 hrs. Yikes!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> finally packed.... only have to wake up in 4 hrs. Yikes!


Stay up all night!! :ss:al:hn


----------



## raisin

icehog3 said:


> Stay up all night!! :ss:al:hn


I'll be doing a bit of that! Shack Fever hit NJ and we are leaving 12 hrs earlier now. 12 hours I really needed... :hn


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> I'll be doing a bit of that! Shack Fever hit NJ and we are leaving 12 hrs earlier now. 12 hours I really needed... :hn


Git 'er done, Mike!!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Stay up all night!! :ss:al:hn


i would but then I'd be so tired tomm night. Will be worth getting the few hours


----------



## hamncheese

12 hours we really needed *TO HERF*:ss

Picked up some obscure Danish beers, a couple Belgian favs, and a California Classic (IMO)

Don't believe Otterbox when they say you can hold 32 cigars. The actual capactity is AT LEAST 62 :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> i would but then I'd be so tired tomm night. Will be worth getting the few hours


Then do some shots of Nyquil! :al


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 12 hours we really needed *TO HERF*:ss
> 
> Picked up some obscure Danish beers, a couple Belgian favs, and a California Classic (IMO)
> 
> Don't believe Otterbox when they say you can hold 32 cigars. The actual capactity is *AT LEAST 62 *:ss


But what will you smoke Saturday? :r


----------



## raisin

Man, this went viral! I've wasted  an hour catching up on a halfday's posts.
Oh well, I shall repair to the closetdor...


----------



## Sir Tony

Everything is all packed, sauce is all done! Now I sleep for 3.5 hours! Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Everything is all packed, sauce is all done! Now I sleep for 3.5 hours! Can't wait to meet everyone!


See ya tomorrow Tony.


----------



## Jeff

Anyone else excited....






LOL Having trouble sleeping.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Watch out, Vic may try to take a nap in it! :r


:r....great....now i've got insomnia


----------



## King James

yuck.. just woke up after a lovely 3 hrs of sleep. Time to get ready


----------



## ResIpsa

and I'm off......


----------



## bonggoy

on the road with RedBaron and Danbreeze. Should be there in a few.


----------



## Guest

leaving now....:tu


----------



## hamncheese

Geez, when does this herf turn into a week long event? I give it 3 years. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

Pre-herf complete and the Palmetto State Herf Crew is out the door! See you in about 11 hours!


----------



## raisin

King James said:


> yuck.. just woke up after a lovely 3 hrs of sleep. Time to get ready


:tpd:


----------



## hollywood

Everybody have a safe journey to the Shack today!! Here's to wonderful weather, stiff drinks, and crusty old sticks!!!:tu


----------



## hamncheese

Tonight's gonna be worse!

I guess this thread is going to die off soon since everyone is going to be at the herf. What am I going to look at all day? :tg


----------



## snkbyt

hollywood said:


> Everybody have a safe journey to the Shack today!! Here's to wonderful weather, stiff drinks, and crusty old sticks!!!:tu


:tpd: sounds good............goes ditto for me


----------



## Bruce

lying awake last night, was thinking of the cigars that I'm bringing. I figured out that the youngest cigar that I'm bringing is around 15 years old. The oldest is around 50 years old, and a lot in between................
Weird how you think about this kind of $hit while lying awake at night. Couldn't sleep as I'm getting quite excited about finally taking a few days off work and of course, hooking up with old friends at THE SHACK!!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Bruce said:


> lying awake last night, was thinking of the cigars that I'm bringing. I figured out that the youngest cigar that I'm bringing is around 15 years old. The oldest is around 50 years old, and a lot in between................
> Weird how you think about this kind of $hit while lying awake at night. Couldn't sleep as I'm getting quite excited about finally taking a few days off work and of course, hooking up with old friends at THE SHACK!!!!


Have a safe trip Bruce, and everyone else!

Off to fix the MiL's computer, get my oil changed and tires rotated on the truck, then I'm on my way! :chk


----------



## dahigman

I'm out the door to pick up Drevim (Ian) and a bit later DonJefe (Jeff) and his wife Deb. See you all this evening

SHACK BABY!!!


----------



## icehog3

Safe passage everyone....see the Thursday crew in a few hours!


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> Watch out, Vic may try to take a nap in it! :r


:r , haha


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Watch out, Vic may try to take a nap in it! :r


... and stay away from the brat cooking tonight...

:r


----------



## JPH

*UPDATE:* Freddie and Dawnie arrived safely this morning in Cleveland at 8:30am.....They are now at my crib catching some Zzzzzz's while I get ready (and post on CS of course).

We'll be heading out to lunch a little later on, than off to the shack.... HELL YEAH!


----------



## seagarsmoker

See you folks tomorrow afternoon. :ss


----------



## joed

If everything goes according to plan - and I want to warn everyone that I usually bring mister murphy with me - We will be at the Shack tomorrow morning!


----------



## pnoon

Safe journey for all.
I head to the airport this evening. See all you Thursday folks for breakfast tomorrow.

It's party time.


----------



## bonggoy

Exit 110 @ PA turnpike. 200 miles more to go ..


----------



## rumballs

heading out...


----------



## hamncheese

Argh... still 6.5 hours to departure


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Argh... still 6.5 hours to departure


You're lucky. My flight doesn't leave for another 14 hours.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Found a babysitter for my daughter and neice so it's looking good for me and my girl attendance..:tu:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Tristan

JPH said:


> *UPDATE:* Freddie and Dawnie arrived safely this morning in Cleveland at 8:30am.....They are now at my crib catching some Zzzzzz's while I get ready (and post on CS of course).
> 
> We'll be heading out to lunch a little later on, than off to the shack.... HELL YEAH!


That's awesome Jeremy. Make sure to keep some meds for your stomach around. You don't want to lose your lunch this time! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy

Bags are packed, but the car isn't loaded up yet. I just finished up my conference call for work (I love working from home). Anyway, I will probably be on the road in a couple of hours. Mapquest says it only takes 2 hours from my house. I couldn't leave right now if I wanted to...there's a cement truck parked in front of my driveway!

Another thing that sucks...a cooler doesn't fit in the trunk of a Mustang convertible.


----------



## raisin

bonggoy said:


> Exit 110 @ PA turnpike. 200 miles more to go ..


Eric say's he's 30 minutes behind you. You guys are making great time!


----------



## hamncheese

Hopefully we'll do as well!

Maybe we can make the last puff of the pass... :ss


----------



## Jeff

icehog3 said:


> Safe passage everyone....see the Thursday crew in a few hours!


Should be there with Vic around 6-6:30.


----------



## Simplified

Tristan said:


> That's awesome Jeremy. Make sure to keep some meds for your stomach around. You don't want to lose your lunch this time! :ss


No Meds please Jeremy, I am going to bring my fishing pole. When Jeremy chums the water we will have no problem catching fish!!:ss


----------



## shaerza

What time was dinner being planned for tonight? Trying to decide between jetting over after work. or realxing and coming later or tomorrow morning


----------



## Simplified

shaerza said:


> What time was dinner being planned for tonight? Trying to decide between jetting over after work. or realxing and coming later or tomorrow morning


A bunch of us will be getting in around 6PM. I just talked to the crew and when we get to the shack the grill will be hot.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> a cooler doesn't fit in the trunk of a Mustang convertible.


drop it off at my house and ill bring it saturday



Simplified said:


> *I am going to bring my fishing pole*. When Jeremy chums the water we will have no problem catching fish!!:ss


Im learning how to fish so ill bring mine.:tu Ill catch it yall just eat it. (i cant eat fish)


----------



## hamncheese

I can't wait to not be looking at excel :hn


----------



## White97Jimmy

Posting from the Shack...pretty good crowd here already! Its gonna be packed here tomorrow! Some interesting sticks being passed around already.


----------



## Old Sailor

14 hrs till we head out...hope ta be there between 2 & 3pm:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Posting from the Shack...pretty good crowd here already! Its gonna be packed here tomorrow! Some interesting sticks being passed around already.


save some4me:tu



Old Sailor said:


> 14 hrs till we head out...hope ta be there between 2 & 3pm:chk:chk


c u there.


----------



## RenoB

Awe man, I can't believe I have to watch this from my trip to Arizona :c

Ya'll smoke one for me and have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Dandee

DAFU said:


> Got the fixn's for 3 breakfast casseroles Sat. morning. Picked up a nice bottle of Scotch at the Party Source last nite too...............:al
> Snagging _Dandee_ early Fri. morning so we should be there around lunch time.
> Try to save us a Brat with kraut..............:tu


Just a few more hours and we'll be on the road.

Going to be a great weekend.


----------



## Dandee

Awfully quiet around here tonight. What's everyone doing?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Cigars are packed.....we'll be leaving as soon as wife gets back from half day at work. 

Should be there by 3:00pm. 


WORD! :ss


----------



## SpurNubber

Got a couple of texts from cre8v1.....there's some nice "oldage" stuff being passed around. Surprise surprise :dr. Wish I was there!


----------



## rockyr

SpurNubber said:


> Wish I was there!


Ditto.


----------



## Bruisedawg

BAD NEWS! Just learned that my days off (Fri&Sat) have been cancelled! Won't be able to attend. Please post pictures so I can have a "virtual" cigar with you guys. 

Jeremy- Be a sport and help those fishermen by chumming the water. Chipotle sounds like good chum, lol! Have fun guys!

Bob


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Appreciate that. The code was worth checking in to CS for the last time. I know now that I am definitely COMING baby. it is too hot down here. I know it's hot there too, but I'll take a lake breeze over a river breeze anyday.
Man, this is going to be SOME drive.


----------



## Old Sailor

We're leaving at 10:30.....see ya soon.:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

Just got back from a little hold outing with mmblz and JPH. Showering up at the hotel and back to the Shack we go!


----------



## Coach

home from work,going out to cut the grass, but can't leave til tomorrow morning. i'm trying to bug out round 10-1030 so that will put me there roughly 1230 the latest. oh yeah food update:

54 scrambled eggs
54 whole eggs
4#'s bacon
64 sausage links
1# of Killer Beans Coffee(needs to be ground)


----------



## trogdor

Leaving for the Shack now!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Great people, great weather, unbelievable smokes, lots of drinks, lots of fun.


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> Great people, great weather, unbelievable smokes, lots of drinks, lots of fun.


Yo, shack herf :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'll packing my bags now:ss Hitting the airplan m the am and will be on the road to OH by noon. c u there.


----------



## tchariya

and I'm stuck in the Phoenix hot sun working working working the weekend.
MAybe next year!!!!


----------



## SDmate

WTF!!!
not one person has the time to give us an update :c
COME ON !!!...someone tell us what's bein' smoked & who's winnin' the cornholin'.....

oooo

:al:al:ss:ss


----------



## RenoB

SDmate said:


> WTF!!!
> not one person has the time to give us an update :c
> COME ON !!!...someone tell us what's bein' smoked & who's winnin' the cornholin'.....
> 
> oooo
> 
> :al:al:ss:ss


yeah, how many fish did the hog consume? how many pounds of bacon?

how loud was the snoring (assuming anyone has slept yet)?

is Sam making his steak?

what about the run for peach sundae's?

is the new golf cart still in one piece?

are there any dancing chickens?

is King James still there?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> is King James still there?


no :r


----------



## King James

tony and I are somewhere in indiana. postin from his phone so its hard to read any other posts. thanks 4 the great herf guys will post more when on a real computer.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> yeah, how many fish did the hog consume? how many pounds of bacon?
> 
> how loud was the snoring (assuming anyone has slept yet)?
> 
> is Sam making his steak?
> 
> what about the run for peach sundae's?
> 
> is the new golf cart still in one piece?
> 
> are there any dancing chickens?
> 
> *is King James still there?*





BigVito said:


> no :r





King James said:


> *tony and I are somewhere in indiana*. postin from his phone so its hard to read any other posts. thanks 4 the great herf guys will post more when on a real computer.


:r.


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> tony and I are somewhere in indiana. postin from his phone so its hard to read any other posts. thanks 4 the great herf guys will post more when on a real computer.


that was a short herf... what did you do to get kicked off the island


----------



## The Professor

SDmate said:


> that was a short herf... what did you do to get kicked off the island


he probably has to go to Florida again. :r


----------



## BigVito

he has to put on tights and fondle other men.


----------



## Sir Tony

Just got home from the Shack, started on Thursday at 12:00PM, ends Saturday and 12:00PM, a SOLID 2 days of herfing! I had a great time! Great people, food and sticks! Thank you to everyone who attended! Dave you are awesome, I appreciate everything you did! There we some amazing sticks flying around last night, 1492's, 1994's, Monte Dunhills, every Davi you can think of, Dunhill's up the wazoo! Just to name a few! I left there an educated man. Once again thank you to everyone, I truly appreciated everything! Great time! Shack Herf 4 here I come!

King James and I had to leave early because Jim has a football game tonight at 8PM for the semi-pro team he plays for, its only the championship game dammit! I tried my hardest to make him stay.

Here is something to tie you over until more pictures come.

Dunhill Veradero and a Davidoff Chateau Latour, nummies!

http://imageshack.us
Shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2007-08-18


----------



## King James

SDmate said:


> that was a short herf... what did you do to get kicked off the island


we were there since about noon thursday. Had to come back for my football game (which we won.. looking at a 2007 IFL conference champ...even got the trophy to prove it)

edit: so tired, will have a better post about the great time at the shack tomorrow


----------



## snkbyt

must have been a good time.................only a few attendees have posted


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> must have been a good time.................only a few attendees have posted


They are all probably smoked out ! :ss


----------



## DonWeb

Sir Tony said:


> Dunhill's up the wazoo! ..I left there an educated man.


oh my... TMI! so that's what happens at a shack herf!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
the reason for leaving a herf is inconsequential. the fact that you left indicates that you WERE there. (more than I can say for myself)

glad you had a great time.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Got back to Detroit at a little after 10am (which is great time, only 1hr 40min). I am already at work (damnit)....had an AWESOME time with everyone! I don't really have any pictures, but some great memories!


----------



## rumballs

White97Jimmy said:


> Got back to Detroit at a little after 10am (which is great time, only 1hr 40min). I am already at work (damnit)....had an AWESOME time with everyone! I don't really have any pictures, but some great memories!


:tpd:

I was too busy smoking to take pictures.

Thanks again Dave, Sam, and the "Shack Herf Staff"!


----------



## gorob23

Coach said:


> home from work,going out to cut the grass, but can't leave til tomorrow morning. i'm trying to bug out round 10-1030 so that will put me there roughly 1230 the latest. oh yeah food update:
> 
> 54 scrambled eggs
> 54 whole eggs
> 4#'s bacon
> 64 sausage links
> 1# of Killer Beans Coffee(needs to be ground)


I can't believe you didn't take me with you returned call and I know you all had a good time. This is one of those things I hope to do at least once in my life. Dave someday I hope:tu

Rob:w


----------



## SaltyMcGee

WOW.....all I can say is WOW.....

I literally just walked in from the Shack. What an amazing weekend. I'll post more specifics later.














Wow....


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I just got home, made a short stop in the D to pickup a pkg Booker had for me, will post some pics later on.
Dave....we had an awesome time...fabulous hosts; food was awesome; drinks...holy sh%t, never saw so many bottles; and the cigars...thought I had died and gone to heaven!! I have never....ever smoked so many wonderful cigars, received some cherished sticks from everyone, and some I have never even heard of.
Meet so many BOTL/SOTL it was hard for me to keep track of all the names. Pnoon, and IceHog3....Peter and the Admiral Tom...super meeting you finally. 
Again...to Dave and the Shack crew....a very well done and many Thanks.:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

C'mon guys!! We need pics!!


----------



## King James

SaltyMcGee said:


> WOW.....all I can say is WOW.....
> 
> I literally just walked in from the Shack. What an amazing weekend. I'll post more specifics later.


great to meet you Jared ... I too will post specifics later.. still taking it in and recovering from the rum and lack of sleep


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> great to meet you Jared ... I too will post specifics later.. still taking it in and recovering from the rum and lack of sleep


:BS


----------



## ToddziLLa

Fun fun fun fun fun. Working on the pics now.


----------



## DonJefe

Another Shack Herf in the books! As always thanks to Dave and the Shack Herf staff for the hospitality and kindness. Epic herf.


----------



## White97Jimmy

RHNewfie said:


> C'mon guys!! We need pics!!


There are no pics! You had to be there to see it!


----------



## RHNewfie

White97Jimmy said:


> There are no pics! You had to be there to see it!


LOL! Next year if all goes well!!


----------



## Dandee

White97Jimmy said:


> There are no pics! You had to be there to see it!


Wow! Over the top good! Thanks for everything Dave and Sam. An experience of a lifetime.


----------



## RHNewfie

Dandee said:


> Wow! Over the top good! Thanks for everything Dave and Sam. An experience of a lifetime.


Ok, now you are just taunting us!! :ss:r


----------



## shaggy

i dont think it actually happened....wont believe it till i see pics


----------



## Sir Tony

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100430


----------



## JPH

Dave thanks for everything it was THE herf.......

I would list all the nasty old $hit we smoked but its would be easier to open MRN....He couldn't have hung with us....really unique....

OK 1 cigar: we smoked a cigar from 1904, it was like licking the inner thigh of a French whore (in a good way).... that I believe was thanks to Allan B....Christ man....That was silly....and thanks for all the contributions in the 5 hour long PPP's....they truly were epic.

Thanks to Toddzilla for "sneaking" me into the loft....and to Ian and Tom for being dealing with my Drunken snoring.....One night Icehog and I were huddled in the corner waiting for Toddzilla to morph into some sort of spawn of the devil.....the power of Christ compels you, the power of Christ compels you.....LOL

Food was insane.....sir tony, king James...I've never had a better brat..really

Dave the fish was insane,

Sam, again the steak was killer....loved it (THANKS FOR FINDING MY LIGHTER....I MUST HAVE LEFT IT THERE THOUGH B/C ITS GONE AGAIN!)...and you definitely were hooking me up with the FINE sticks all weekend...ITS GREAT to be the local guy!!!!

bonggoy, redbaron the BBQ chicken was really yummy as well....awesome job

Bonggoy thanks a billion for the wine I drink Shit

Bruce the pipe tobacco was definitely the best I have ever smoked....thanks for letting me smoke it.

Erik, damn you got some fine cigars...you were loving that 1492....thanks for everything.

Raisin the food was great....best bacon I've ever had with little to no comparison.

Bling boy you crack me up.....a laugh at 230AM I wont forget

Vic the coffee was awesome...but you know that...thanks brother

Freddy and Dawny.....Freddy your always a blast (thanks for the sticks totally over the top) Dawny wish we could have herfed more get well soon.

Pnoon your the man, it was amazing hefing with ya...

Eric and Jessica it was great as always.....mmmmmm Nutmeg and gingerbread that $hit was there boy..... 

Salty balls and tits McGee, love you guys.

DonJeffe ....alwyas chillin the most, I look foreword to herfing again

Drevim/puffdaddy....screw you guys....it was a murderous beat down in corn hole.....3rd place it awesome though

Trogdor glad you made it....you need some corn hole practice though.... we could easily win next year!!

White97Jimmy thanks for letting me crash the one night I really appreciate it....But I'm not going to tel you again I'm not spooning with you.

Brandon is a cigar GOD....guesses marka and vitola after 1 puff.... WTF ?

Stick..."noobie" as I introduced him as it as nice to meet you...glad I could be the first to send you down the slope...stick around because next year you have to bring someone new down...the legacy continues (Toddzilla-JPH-Stick)

Creatve1 hope you boys have a safe drive....it was great herfing huh

Julian great Idea on the golfing....it was really fun man.

JoeD it was nice to meet you wish we could have chatted more.

Booker thanks for stopping by....hopefully seeya soon

Seanahue nice to meet you....pimp

there are a bunch more people I remember exactly what they look like but cannot remember their names.....but Thanks....I either have to sleep or go have another cigar.....

OH YEAH, I smoked between 5-8 cigars every day plus hours of PPP...no puking......in yo face 

IF ANYONE HAPPENS TO NOTICE MY TORCH OR MY DRAW TOOL LET ME KNOW...TORCH IS A PB/CLEAR AND THE TOOL IS A HENRY...I'M SURE ITS AT THE SHACK...NO I DIDN'T DO IT ON PURPOSE TO GET TO HERF WITH DAVE AND SAM SOON.....

Wow, that was insane


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Another Shack Herf in the books! As always thanks to Dave and the Shack Herf staff for the hospitality and kindness. Epic herf.


Who can top a quote from Jesus? :ss

I'll just add I had an excellent time and want to see some photos of the snake on the fishing pole. . . :ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Wish I had taken more pics, too busy smoking, as for the snake...I think Admiral Tom was thinking on taken a round out of it, eatting that perch that he missed.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Got back to Detroit at a little after 10am (which is great time, only 1hr 40min). I am already at work (damnit)....had an AWESOME time with everyone! I don't really have any pictures, but some great memories!





ToddziLLa said:


> Fun fun fun fun fun. Working on the pics now.





shaggy said:


> i dont think it actually happened....wont believe it till i see pics


Noooo Picsssssss:chk:chk


----------



## ToddziLLa

_*The pictures are in!*_

I collected cameras late last night and transferred all of the SH photos to my laptop. I know there were more pics taken afterwards, and I think there were a few people whose camera I did not get, but I estimate this is well over 90% of the photos taken at SH III. Since they are from many different people, they are in no particular order.

Enjoy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ToddziLLa said:


> _*The pictures are in!*_
> 
> I collected cameras late last night and transferred all of the SH photos to my laptop. I know there were more pics taken afterwards, and I think there were a few people whose camera I did not get, but I estimate this is well over 90% of the photos taken at SH III. Since they are from many different people, they are in no particular order.
> 
> Enjoy!


Dang no pic's of meOh well.:chkI still got my chicken
Very nice pics tho.


----------



## Sir Tony

ToddziLLa said:


> _*The pictures are in!*_
> 
> I collected cameras late last night and transferred all of the SH photos to my laptop. I know there were more pics taken afterwards, and I think there were a few people whose camera I did not get, but I estimate this is well over 90% of the photos taken at SH III. Since they are from many different people, they are in no particular order.
> 
> Enjoy!


Great pictures Todd. I enjoyed the camera talk we had, would love to shoot with you sometime.

I wish I would of changed out of my pj's for the pictures!

This weekend was INSANE!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Awesoe pics!!!

Snake kinda freaked me out though


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sir Tony said:


> Great pictures Todd. I enjoyed the camera talk we had, would love to shoot with you sometime.
> 
> This weekend was INSANE!


Likewise brother! :tu


----------



## coryj

Thanks for putting the pics on that nice flash viewer, Todd. It looks like an awesome time! I am very jealous  Maybe next year...


----------



## trogdor

What an amazing herf! It's great to get together and put faces to the names we see all the time, and hang out with the great people we've met before (and smoke some unbelievable cigars while we're at it!)

Thanks for everything Dave, it was a hell of an event you hosted!


----------



## Da Klugs

Just got home.

That was fun.

Thanks to everyone who pitched in cooking/picking up etc. Was the least stressful of the 3 for Sam and I. Thanks to my "staff" (Daughters and a friend) who helped make things go smooth for the weekend. Special thanks to my bride for putting up with all of us and hobbling around on the bum wheel all weekend.

Lots of individual things to say but no energy to say them till tomorrow or after a nap.

Thanks to everyone for coming and hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## chibnkr

Da Klugs said:


> Just got home.
> 
> That was fun.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who pitched in cooking/picking up etc. Was the least stressful of the 3 for Sam and I. Thanks to my "staff" (Daughters and a friend) who helped make things go smooth for the weekend. Special thanks to my bride for putting up with all of us and hobbling around on the bum wheel all weekend.
> 
> Lots of individual things to say but no energy to say them till tomorrow or after a nap.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming and hope everyone had a good time.


Sounds like everyone had a blast. Even though I was unable to attend this year, I'm sure I speak for everyone in extending a very big "thank you" on behalf of brothers of the leaf everywhere.


----------



## mrpunch

That is absolutely inspiring!


----------



## Dandee

ToddziLLa said:


> _*The pictures are in!*_
> 
> I collected cameras late last night and transferred all of the SH photos to my laptop. I know there were more pics taken afterwards, and I think there were a few people whose camera I did not get, but I estimate this is well over 90% of the photos taken at SH III. Since they are from many different people, they are in no particular order.
> 
> Enjoy!


Great job Todd! Almost like being there all over again.:al


----------



## Seanohue

Got back about an hour ago and just got finished unpacking. Shack was by far the best way to end a summer. With all the bumps in the road and me almost not making it, I am very happy I made it there. I'll post individual stuff tomorrow after I get some sleep. From thursday night to now I've had 11 hours of sleep :hn


----------



## Jeff

An epic assemblage of fantastic friends, food, and cigars! 

Many many thanks to Dave and family, as well as everyone else who helped to create such a memorable weekend. I also want to thank Vic for driving us home safely through an aweful nonstop rainstorm and keeping his cool during an hour long bumper to bumper traffic jam. 



*** I think I left a pair of Ralph Lauren sunglasses at the Shack. They have black plastic frames with bluish tinted lenses. Please pm me if you have seen them.


----------



## White97Jimmy

I left behind a red Shack Herf III shirt....if anyone has one in their bag, it's mine. It's red and has Shack Herf 2007 embroidered on it.


----------



## JPH

I already looked at all the pics.....thanks for putting them all togeather Todd,,,,ok...I'm beat....back to bed...school tomorrow...bleh....


----------



## Navydoc

Da Klugs said:


> Just got home.
> 
> That was fun.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who pitched in cooking/picking up etc. Was the least stressful of the 3 for Sam and I. Thanks to my "staff" (Daughters and a friend) who helped make things go smooth for the weekend. Special thanks to my bride for putting up with all of us and hobbling around on the bum wheel all weekend.
> 
> Lots of individual things to say but no energy to say them till tomorrow or after a nap.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming and hope everyone had a good time.


You're an incredible host Dave. A very memorable weekend. Glad I finally got to meet some great brothers who I've only met in the cyber world. It means so much more in person. Thank you to Sam for lending me the truck and picking me up at the airport. Thanks for "sharing" go out to Dave, Bruce, Alan, Eric, Mike, Sean, and many others. It's going to take a week to be able to breath again. How many days to the LOLH :ss


----------



## drevim

Amazing job by Dave, Sam and "the staff". The hospitality is always second to none.

Thanks for a great weekend to all.

I'm spent, time for some sleep....or a cigar


----------



## ResIpsa

Left Ohio at noon, just got home safe and sound. numerous traffic accidents and delays made for one long trip.

Thanks to Dave, Jane, and the girls for being such great hosts, and Sean and Sam for all they did, and all who came for a great time.

I'm beat, will have much more to say manana


----------



## cigarflip

So many familiar faces! I'm glad everyone had a great time. Hope to make it someday!


----------



## Jbailey

Lots of great pictures! Looked liked one hell of a time. 
See you all at MMH II.

Also, nice Ohio shirt Tom:r


----------



## IHT

sweet photos, thanks for uploading/hosting them all.

looks like a blast. i noticed you missed a photo though... i'll just post it here (first chop, i got dibs).


----------



## zemekone

why does snake fishing look so fun and intrigueing to me?


----------



## hamncheese

Wow

10 hours to get home... RT 80 in central PA can eat my nut

I have a lot more to say and no energy to do it... but I will say thanks again Dave for having us, and thanks to everyone else for making it the incredible gathering that it was.


----------



## opus

Looks like a great time was had by all. What better place for a herf than the shack. Now............who won the cornhole tournament?


----------



## ResIpsa

opusxox said:


> Looks like a great time was had by all. What better place for a herf than the shack. Now............who won the cornhole tournament?


Dave and Sam of course.


----------



## seagarsmoker

ResIpsa said:


> Dave and Sam of course.


Home court advantage! :ss

Ask Tom about his match with Dave & Sam.


----------



## FlyerFanX

ToddziLLa said:


> _*The pictures are in!*_
> 
> I collected cameras late last night and transferred all of the SH photos to my laptop. I know there were more pics taken afterwards, and I think there were a few people whose camera I did not get, but I estimate this is well over 90% of the photos taken at SH III. Since they are from many different people, they are in no particular order.
> 
> Enjoy!


WOW!!! Thanks for putting them up - looks like an amazing time was had by all :tu


----------



## rumballs

What a truly great weekend. I would have loved every minute even if it were a no smoking event. Cigars were just a bonus.


----------



## ToddziLLa

IHT said:


> sweet photos, thanks for uploading/hosting them all.
> 
> looks like a blast. i noticed you missed a photo though... i'll just post it here (first chop, i got dibs).


No problem Greg, and nice chop! :tu


----------



## Simplified

I could not sleep last night!

I kept having this reacquiring dream about people just tossing 1492's on the ground after only two puffs. To make it even more bizarre a chicken would run up and start to peck at them only to be scolded.

Anyone else have that dream?


----------



## Navydoc

cigarflip said:


> So many familiar faces! I'm glad everyone had a great time. Hope to make it someday!


We missed you Larry.....especially the '69 Monte #4 and the 25th Annie Party


----------



## shaerza

Simplified said:


> I could not sleep last night!
> 
> I kept having this reacquiring dream about people just tossing 1492's on the ground after only two puffs. To make it even more bizarre a chicken would run up and start to peck at them only to be scolded.
> 
> Anyone else have that dream?


That might have been the one I was having Saturday night when Sean paid me a visit!


----------



## hollywood

Great pictures!!

Looks like another huge blast! :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Simplified said:


> I could not sleep last night!
> 
> I kept having this reacquiring dream about people just tossing 1492's on the ground after only two puffs. To make it even more bizarre a chicken would run up and start to peck at them only to be scolded.
> 
> Anyone else have that dream?


My therapist told me not to come back.........

Dave, Jane, Kait, and Sleepy (aka Hailey), thanks so much for the incredible time. Snake fishing, ridiculous cigars, great friends, the awesomest of friends.

Special note to Evil Bruce and Dave-I will pay you back one day!


----------



## RedBaron

also my wife wanted to know why I was trying to pass her a cigar in my sleep last night!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

Awesome pics, looks like a great time!


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> I could not sleep last night!
> 
> I kept having this reacquiring dream about people just tossing 1492's on the ground after only two puffs. To make it even more bizarre a chicken would run up and start to peck at them only to be scolded.
> 
> Anyone else have that dream?


Someone will probably tell the whole story but... thanks Chris for taking our little prank to the "over the top" level. Having great passion for great cigars is never a bad thing. "That cigar is not good enough for my friends" :r



shaerza said:


> That might have been the one I was having Saturday night when Sean paid me a visit!


3:00 AM and my apologies. Sean couldn't stop laughing. At least it wasn't one of the "loft crew" paying you a visit.  Everyone else got woken up to by "Giggle (Bling) Boy.


----------



## shaerza

Da Klugs said:


> 3:00 AM and my apologies. Sean couldn't stop laughing. At least it wasn't one of the "loft crew" paying you a visit.  Everyone else got woken up to by "Giggle (Bling) Boy.


Haha well maybe. I have absolutely no recollection of any of it happening so its all a great prank in my book. I am rather glad that no one managed to record it tho :tu

I too need to send out my thanks to Dave and his family, Sam, and all the gorillas that helped with food. Best steak I have ever had, and I never would have believed that so much mayonaise could be put on something and still have it taste so amazing. It was great to get to put some faces to all these names. It makes the experience here on the forums that much more entertaining

Thanks to Dave, Allan, Bruce, Paul, Eric and everyone else that put some unreal cigars into the passes. I am one cigar noob who had his world totally rocked. I will be jumping back onto the slope now thanks to you guys!


----------



## pnoon

What an unbelievable weekend.

Dave & Jane - I can't thank you enough for welcoming all of us into your home for such an amazing weekend. 

The food, the cigars, and the "atmosphere" was absolutely incredible. Best of all was the congregation of some truly wonderful people. The memories of this weekend will last me a lifetime.

I can't begin to single out everyone (although each of you deserve it) for fear of missing someone. Just so all of you know, I thoroughly enjoyed seeing my "old" friends and finally meeting a large number of new ones.


----------



## j6ppc

Sounds like an awesome time was had by all.


----------



## dahigman

WOW what a weekend! There are so many special moments that it would be impossible to list them all. I hope I don't miss thanking anyone. 

To all those that put it together (Dave, Sam, Jane, Kait, Halli) and those that helped with cooking, cleaning, etc a BIG thanks. It was so well executed, and that was no small feat considering the number in attendance. The attention to details (the bowls with Off wipes, baggies, markers, fuel, flashlights etc were a GREAT idea) was what made it so enjoyable to all. Everyone always had something to eat, drink, and smoke while also having a comfortable place to sit and talk or relax (the jet skis were a blast too, thanks!)
A special thanks also goes to those that put in some UNBELIEVABLE smokes in the Puff, Puff, Passes! Dave, Allan, Paul, Bruce, Eric, Joe, and Mike gave some of their finest for everyones enjoyment. 
I hope to have the details for the "Official 2nd place, Shack herfers signed, Puros Indios Chief" auction soon.
I was wonderful getting to see some old friends and getting to make new ones. I'm looking forward to seeing all of you again soon (not too soon, my nicotine levels need to return to normal first )

BTW Allan, have your lips recovered from smoking the 1905 Party till the cherry came out the other side??:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Dave, is it too soon to start talking about Shack Herf IV yet?

I'm already feeling a little "homesick"........which is odd, considering I'm home.


----------



## Guest

What an incredible time!!!!!!! Amazing, simply amazing, how thoughtful, friendly and generous everyone was at the Shack.

Dave -- THANK YOU for opening your home (and humidor! LOL) to me, it was the herf of a lifetime.

I got the chance to meet MANY MANY tremendous people, and I TRULY enjoyed smoking and chatting with each and every one of you.

Thank you for including me in this epic event.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Back to normal life. It sucks too, because I could herf like that every day! :ss

*Dave* and *Jane*, thanks doesn't cover it, but thanks a million for welcoming me into your home and trusting me to sleep mere feet from your room. :r

*Kaitnence* and *Hallie* were great little helpers as well.

*Peter*, thanks for making the long trip brother and the 99 Boli CJ. It rocked! Always a pleasure hanging out with you, and I'm glad you could breathe a little easier this weekend.

*Bruce*, thanks for the really old RyJ whatever-it-is-band-I've-never-even-seen-before and for my first pipe smoke. The Viognier was outstanding! *Sandy* is also a very nice lady and I enjoy the company of you both.

*Freddy*, thanks for everything bro. Thanks for hooking me up with the Yuengling and the 92 Monte Tubo...BFF. :r

*Dawnie*, always nice to hang out with you. Hope you feel better soon!

*Chris*, thanks for making the 1492 prank legendary, the golf cart rides, scooter rides, and jet ski rides! You are one cool cat. Nice cell phone vids too. 

*Ronnie*, thanks a million for bringing me my two cases of Yuengling. I'll be good for awhile now! Pukengkeng!

*Joe*, it was awesome finally meeting you. I hope you enjoyed your birthday at the Shack!

*Jeff (Jeff)*, the pancakes were stellar as usual. Nice seeing you again!

*Jeff (PuffDaddy)*, thanks for getting a new PDA! Haha, nice seeing you again man.

*Jefe*, hair is looking good brother! Thanks for the company yet again my friend.

*Ian*, thanks for taking the headphones off after the first night! You are one cool loft mate.

*Mike*, thanks for the 95 SLR Regio and the best bacon I've ever had! Those wraps were phenomenal.

*shaerza*, thanks for being a good sport about the prank! Glad you got corrupted and helped down the slope at the Shack. :tu

*Vic*, thanks for the coffee and the speeding ticket advice!

*Dafu*, the breakfast casseroles were outstanding! Thanks for the company brother.

*Jimmy*, thanks for coming down from the big D! It was fun riding the scooters and jet skis with you.

*Sean*, thanks for the great wine and the great prank! Congrats again on the engagement. Crazy it all started last year at the Shack!

*Jared* and *Sarah*, awesome as always hanging out with you.

*Allan*, you are so kind in your giving, as always. Thanks for the Davi 3000 and the great PPP contributions!

*Jody*, it was nice meeting you finally! Thanks for the BGM.

*Julian*, nice seeing you again man! Awesome gifts too.

*Tom*, no words can express how cool it is to hang out with you man. Thanks for being a great loft mate and for the cigar too.

*Sam*, it is always a pleasure to hang out and talk with you. Thanks again for the best steak ever!

*Eric*, thanks for the Punch PC and for some puffs off of some great cigars! Nice to finally put a face to your screen name.

*Paul*, thanks for the great wine (Noon is awesome!) and company my friend. Glad you could make it.

*Jeremy*, nice hanging out with you bro. Is that bump on your head gone yet? :r

*Old Sailor*, thanks for coming out! Nice meeting you and your wife.

*Sir Tony* and *King James*, thanks for the best bratwursts I have ever had! It was cool meeting you cats from WI.

*Tech-ninja*, it was nice meeting you man! Thanks for being a feared team of Dave and Sam. 

*Creative one*, it was awesome hanging out with you bro! Glad you could make it.

*Marc*, nice seeing you again! Thanks for the LGC!

*Hatred*, thanks for making the long trip! Nice to meet you.

*Randy*, it was awesome to finally meet you bro! We will have to herf more often.

*Eric*, thanks for the killer 80s RyJ Corona bro! It was nice seeing Jess again too, and congrats on the upcoming nuptials.

*Booker*, thanks for coming down bro! It was nice to finally meet you.

*stogie4u4me*, nice meeting you man!

I know there are a few people I haven't mentioned, but it is tough putting names to faces of so many people! Regardless, thanks for everything and it was great meeting all of you!


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> What an incredible time!!!!!!! Amazing, simply amazing, how thoughtful, friendly and generous everyone was at the Shack.
> 
> Dave -- *THANK YOU for opening your home (and humidor! LOL) to me, it was the herf of a lifetime.*
> I got the chance to meet MANY MANY tremendous people, and I TRULY enjoyed smoking and chatting with each and every one of you.
> 
> Thank you for including me in this epic event.


Back at ya. East meets midwest poo stick collectors makes for many new to each of us sticks.

The cigars were almost as good as the company....

Almost. 

Ok maybe that Flor Del Punto!


----------



## Sean9689

Wow.
Another Shack Herf in the books! Got home yesterday but was way too tired to even turn on the computer. Great times, great family, great friends, great food, and excellent cigars pretty much sum up my Wednesday-Sunday.

I could say thanks to just about every single person who was in attendance. It seems everyone brought their "A" game to help one way or another throughout the weekend.

The Shack has become a huge part of my life and I can't believe it all started about one year ago. Amazing what this little hobby (or passion) of ours can put together to create something so awesome!

*Dave, Jane, Kait, and Hallie*: awesome hosts and an awesome family I am proud to be a part of...well, officially in about a year but I already consider it done. 

*Sam*: Once again, stellar steaks and awesome hosting skills! I'm still proud of our tear of W's Saturday night in the barn against all opponents!

*Bruce & Sandy*: Great seeing you both again! It's sad to only see good friends a few times a year. Thank you for the many bottles of wine you generously broke out day after day. Thanks also for that DC #508, what a stellar smoke!

*Freddy (and Dawnie), Jeff, Jeff (P Diddy), Ian, Jefe, Tom, Vic, Todd, Eric (and Jessica), Chris, Ronnie, Jeremy, Julian, and anyone I forget to add here that was at SHII*: My good friends, another great year in the books!

*Navydoc*: All that wine...good Lord...thank you sir! Great seeing you once again my friend!

*Allan*: Your generosity is just over the top! Another wonderful herf that I was able to chill with you at! We sure smoked some good ones!

*Eric* (GTS): Great finally meeting you! After many many months of phone conversations back and forth, it was great hanging out and talking cigars, cars, etc. in person!

*King James & Sir Tony*: You guys did a great job after Dave put you to work on early Thursday! Your help around The Shack really helped keep a load off Dave and Jane through the entire weekend! You guys should really be proud of yourselves!

This post could go on forever, so...
*To everyone else, such an excellent time with you all, can't wait to do it again!*


----------



## dahigman

Da Klugs said:


> Ok maybe that Flor Del Punto!


We enjoyed smoking the first one he gave you (thanks cornhole )


----------



## Sean9689

Great pics everyone! 
Todd, awesome just putting them all on the site!


----------



## Guest

My head is still spinning from the epic PPPs. :dr How about a list of the CRAZY sticks we smoked at the Shack? I'll start with a couple.....

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4


----------



## JPH

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale


----------



## Sean9689

1492 (world record for most smoked in a 4 day period :ss)
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Any Dunhill you can think of.
Any Davidoff you can think of.
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.


----------



## Da Klugs

Ok this is going to get silly

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all 
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.


----------



## pnoon

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all 
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
Cohiba Millenium from the jar
SLR Serie B


----------



## hamncheese

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 155 Dalia
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
Cohiba Millenium from the jar
SLR Serie B
80s and 70s PL Lonsdales
80s BGM
Cohiba 35th Anniversary Lancero
Cohiba 30th Anniversary
Partagas Dunhill Selecion No. 151
Festival Habanos 2000/Club Epicure 2000 Comparison
Couple Jubilaums, ELs, and new BGMs


----------



## JPH

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 155 Dalia
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
Cohiba Millenium from the jar
SLR Serie B
80s and 70s PL Lonsdales
80s BGM
Cohiba 35th Anniversary Lancero
Cohiba 30th Anniversary
Partagas Dunhill Selecion No. 151
Festival Habanos 2000/Club Epicure 2000 Comparison
Couple Jubilaums, ELs, and new BGMs,,,,and old BGM's
Cohiba Maduro


----------



## ToddziLLa

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
Cohiba Millenium from the jar
SLR Serie B
Punch Davidoff Seleccion No. 1
Ramon Allones Grande


----------



## rusty pittis

wow...i definitely have to make plans to attend next yr........sheesh 2 hrs from Tuscarawas county probably and i am there


----------



## raisin

1492
1994
Monte Dunhill #2
Monte Dunhill #4
Punch Tomale
Gran Geneer
Punch Nectare # 2
Punch Nectare # 4
Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
Party 25
Party 1942
Party 150 CG
Party 150 Robusto
Party 155 Salamone
Party 160 Dolble
Party 160 Pyramid
Cohiba Corona
La Esception Cazadore Miramar
Dunhill... I think we got em all
Davidoff .... I think we got em all
Don Candios
Flor del Puntos
Don Alfredos
Upmann Dunhill Candella
Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
Cohiba Millenium from the jar
SLR Serie B
Punch Davidoff Seleccion No. 1
Ramon Allones Grande

I had never smoked a cigar older than my birthday before... :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Well, .......speechless.

Like Todd said, back to normal life. and it does sucks too. Was actually a little sad on the drive home yesterday, it'll be too long before I see you all again.....

*Dave* and *Jane*, I don't know how to thank you enough for opening your home and (Dave, your humidor. The last cigar you gifted to me Sunday morning really left me speechless, and was appreciated more than you know) to me (and everyone else) yet again. Thanks doesn't cover it, you are truly fine people.

Thanks to *Kait* and *Hallie* as well for taking a weekend out of your summer to wait on us. A special thanks to *Hallie* for being my running partner on Saturday, awesome of you to do that and I really enjoyed it, it was nice to have you to talk to on the run.:tu

*Jeff, *thanks for keeping me company on the ride out and back, it was great herfing with you again! Although I have to say I *HATE I80 through PA, what the F is up with that road??:r 12 hours to get home.......*

*Peter*, it was great to finally meet you in person, and thanks for the Especiale. I hope we get the chance to herf again soon rather than later.

*Bruce and Sandy, *it's always a pleaure hanging out with both of you, Bruce, thanks so much for the BGM. I, unlike *Todd,* appreciated it! (just kidding Todd, ya know I love ya brother!) And Bruce you were cracking me up, thanks for the laughs!

*Dawn*, great to finally meet you! Sorry you weren't feeling that well, but you really hung in tthere anyway!* Freddy*, great to see you again. If I make to down to Virginia for the Rock and Roll half marathon, we'll all have to smoke a few.

*Joed*, it was awesome finally meeting you. Happy bday again brother, and thanks for sharing it with us!

*Jeff (PuffDaddy)*, , *Ian and DonJefe, *great seeing you guys again. wish I had the opportunity to hang out with you more, you guys are a blast. OH, and *baby Jesus* I need your addy to send the Ramones cd to. I'll make a copy for *Dave* as well, :r

*Sean*, thanks for the great wine, great cigars and everything else! (espcecially my and Tom's victory over you and Sam in cornholeand great prank.! Congrats again, and to think the Shack is where it all started.....

*Allan*, thank you so much for the cigar, and the thought you put into it, and the company. It was great meeting you, hopefully we get to herf again soon!

*Julian*, nice seeing you again man! I always have fun hanging out with you, wish it were more often.

*Tom*, as always a pleaure hanging with you. Next year Dave and Sam are gonna lose! You're one of the finest brother, and thanks for the wise advice, the great company, and all else. Hopefully we can smoke together again soon.

*Sam*, what can I say? Thanks for everything, including the company. You are one cool dude.

*Paul*, thanks for the great wine, it was fantastic to finally meet you. Thanks for the wine tips as well, maybe another slope in my future

*Jeremy*, *Eric, Jessica......*great seeing you all again, thanks for the great company and the laughs.

*Sir Tony* and *King James*, thanks for the bratwursts on Thursday guys, they were great and hit the spot after the long drive from NY. You guys are top notch!

Everybody else who I met and left out, don't mean to leave anyone out, but the nicotine impaired my ability to remember everyone and everything done for me. It was all appreciated!

To everyone, thanks for the special memories. This was a weekend for the ages.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Ok this is going to get silly
> 
> 1492
> 1994
> Monte Dunhill #2
> Monte Dunhill #4
> Punch Tomale
> Gran Geneer
> Punch Nectare # 2
> Punch Nectare # 4
> Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
> Party 150 CG
> Party 150 Robusto
> Party 155 Salamone
> Party 160 Dolble
> Party 160 Pyramid
> Cohiba Corona
> La Esception Cazadore Miramar
> Dunhill... I think we got em all
> Davidoff .... I think we got em all
> Don Candios
> Flor del Puntos
> Don Alfredos
> Upmann Dunhill Candella
> Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.





pnoon said:


> 1492
> 1994
> Monte Dunhill #2
> Monte Dunhill #4
> Punch Tomale
> Gran Geneer
> Punch Nectare # 2
> Punch Nectare # 4
> Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
> Party 150 CG
> Party 150 Robusto
> Party 155 Salamone
> Party 160 Dolble
> Party 160 Pyramid
> Cohiba Corona
> La Esception Cazadore Miramar
> Dunhill... I think we got em all
> Davidoff .... I think we got em all
> Don Candios
> Flor del Puntos
> Don Alfredos
> Upmann Dunhill Candella
> Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
> Cohiba Millenium from the jar
> SLR Serie B





JPH said:


> 1492
> 1994
> Monte Dunhill #2
> Monte Dunhill #4
> Punch Tomale
> Gran Geneer
> Punch Nectare # 2
> Punch Nectare # 4
> Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
> Party 150 CG
> Party 150 Robusto
> Party 155 Salamone
> Party 155 Dalia
> Party 160 Dolble
> Party 160 Pyramid
> Cohiba Corona
> La Esception Cazadore Miramar
> Dunhill... I think we got em all
> Davidoff .... I think we got em all
> Don Candios
> Flor del Puntos
> Don Alfredos
> Upmann Dunhill Candella
> Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
> Cohiba Millenium from the jar
> SLR Serie B
> 80s and 70s PL Lonsdales
> 80s BGM
> Cohiba 35th Anniversary Lancero
> Cohiba 30th Anniversary
> Partagas Dunhill Selecion No. 151
> Festival Habanos 2000/Club Epicure 2000 Comparison
> Couple Jubilaums, ELs, and new BGMs,,,,and old BGM's
> Cohiba Maduro





ToddziLLa said:


> 1492
> 1994
> Monte Dunhill #2
> Monte Dunhill #4
> Punch Tomale
> Gran Geneer
> Punch Nectare # 2
> Punch Nectare # 4
> Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
> Party 150 CG
> Party 150 Robusto
> Party 155 Salamone
> Party 160 Dolble
> Party 160 Pyramid
> Cohiba Corona
> La Esception Cazadore Miramar
> Dunhill... I think we got em all
> Davidoff .... I think we got em all
> Don Candios
> Flor del Puntos
> Don Alfredos
> Upmann Dunhill Candella
> Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
> Cohiba Millenium from the jar
> SLR Serie B
> Punch Davidoff Seleccion No. 1
> Ramon Allones Grande


I think this about covers it for me.....

Not quite, but I got to try quite a few of these... thanks to Dave, Paul, Sean, Bruce, Allan, Eric, etc. The couple of special sticks I can pick out off the top of my head.....Dave handing me the Nectare's and helping me to understand a little more about cigars (thanks for the lessons Dave) .....Paul and I standing there smokine the Davi 4000's and Davi 5000's and comparing them at about 2 am on Friday night, (and thanks for the cigar lesson on that one Paul) Very generous guys....not much more else I can add.


----------



## Guest

Some herf highlights....

-- snake wrangling

-- epic PPPs

-- sundaes, steaks, fish, bacon, etc...

-- "Shack Herf Dinner Theater" aka "the 1492 incident" 

-- cornhole tourney

-- .........


----------



## Da Klugs

Cornhole tourney? 2 time defending champs Sam and I are. Of course we made up the game, practiced for a couple years and then invited you all to join in a tournament. I think you guys just throw it so I don't sulk the rest of the weekend. Well, anyway... whoo hooo you are all our biatches for another year. I think the boys from SC will be the ones to watch next year. If I hadn't asked Tech Ninja about whether he inhaled or exhaled when throwing I think they might have taken us. Whiffed a couple after that.  For first timers those southern boys have some mighty fine eye hand coordination.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Cornhole tourney? 2 time defending champs Sam and I are. Of course we made up the game, practiced for a couple years and then invited you all to join in a tournament. I think you guys just throw it so I don't sulk the rest of the weekend. Well, anyway... whoo hooo you are all our biatches for another year. I think the boys from SC will be the ones to watch next year. If I hadn't asked Tech Ninja about whether he inhaled or exhaled when throwing I think they might have taken us. Whiffed a couple after that.  For first timers those southern boys have some mighty fine eye hand coordination.


Sam was putting on a clinic Saturday night. He holed 6 in a row against us at one point!! No mercy!:mn


----------



## pnoon

Folks seem to forget that another pair of first timers (Allan and me) drew you guys as our first opponents and woke you guys up early by establishing a 14-3 lead. Unfortunately for us, your experience and superior skill put us in our place with a 21-16 victory. Considering Allan and I won our other 3 pool play matches, had we held on, we would have made it to the semi-finals. Watch out next year.


----------



## ToddziLLa

The tourney went well this year. With that many teams, I think the format we chose was the right one. Each team had ample time to prove themselves yet it didn't take all day.

Frickin' home team.


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> The tourney went well this year. With that many teams, I think the format we chose was the right one. Each team had ample time to prove themselves yet it didn't take all day.
> 
> Frickin' home team.


Trogdor and I took 3rd place..... beating Zilla and Navy Doc...than getting destroed by Drevim and puff daddy.....


----------



## drevim

Not going to try and cut paste a lis t of sticks since it looks like about 3 dif ones, but one that can't be forgotten is...

LE Gran Gener

Donated to one of the PPP circles on Friday. Thanks Eric for the chance to taste something most of us will never see other than in the book.

Like 90% of the other stuff wasn't....LOL


----------



## hamncheese

Wow, I can't believe it's over already. We got stuck in similar traffic to ResIpsa right near State College. Not the fastest ride home ever.

There are a couple people that I feel that I need to thank for a few things...

*Dave, Sam, and the whole Klugman clan* - I can't thank you enough for opening your home to all of us and providing such a comfortable, fun environment to have this great event. The planning and hard work that went into it really showed. You guys had this running like professionals.

*Alanb* - That Friday night PPP was one for the books. It really made for an excellent capper to a day that, at least for me, started off pretty bad with some nasty food poisoning. Your generosity and enthusiasm for sharing such cool experiences with everyone set an example that truly resonates with me.

*Navydoc* - That 1994 was a revelation! It was an absolute joy to absorb all of the information that you doled out during the PPPs. The 2000 PC comparison was nearly as cool as that pre-embargo Partagas Tubo. Just the same as Alan's, your example is going to stick with me.

*cabinetsticker* - Eric, I've had the pleasure to sit down with you before, but that made it no less of a joy to share some more smokes and great times with you. Thanks again for that Party Dunhill 151. I was slipping into delirium (seriously) when you gave it to me and I don't know if I said thank you or not. That tamale cigar was pretty cool too.

*Redbaron, Danbreeze, Steve, and Ray* - I couldn't have asked for a better group of guys to share this incredible experience with. We had some great laughs. I really feel that I have 4 new friends.

*Raisin and JoeD* - Thanks a ton for letting me tag along in the van. It's amazing how fast 18 hours can go by when you're smoking some great stuff (intentionally left ambiguous) and having great conversation. You guys are unbelievably generous with all that you have and I really appreciate it.

*Sean9689* - Great to meet you, finally. Thanks for tossing in that Vitola C and the 1492 into that last PPP. That Vitola C was easily the weirdest cigar I've ever had. It was wild. Congratulations on your engagement.

*Rockstar* - Thanks for doing so much of the cooking. The fish and the steaks were pumped out incredibly fast and it was all delicious.

There were so many guys that made the weekend great, but unfortunately, I can't possibly list everyone. Suffice it to say that often times in the post-herf thread postings people say that they can't believe how nice everyone was and while I never doubted it, I never knew how right they could be. It was a great, great time. Thanks for doing this again, Dave.

Note to Klugs and co: DO NOT, under ANY circumstances, eat the cantaloupe at the cafe next to Spill the Beans in Marblehead. :hn


----------



## Puffy69

Whoa! What a great weekend. It was awesome seeing you guys again and meeting some new folks. I look forward to this Herf already next year:r I would have to say that all 3 nights blew every PPP ive ever seen..You guys went all out, over the top and then some. Freaking just sick. The food was top notch and we had every drink we craved. 
Thanks to everyone for their company,cigars and contributions. Most of all, Big Thanks to The Klugman's for their hospitality. Dave, you have a wonderful family..Sam I consider you a Klugman..LoL..Your the man Sam..Dave, It dont get better than that. Thank you again.


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> Whoa! What a great weekend. It was awesome seeing you guys again and meeting some new folks. I look forward to this Herf already next year:r I would have to say that all 3 nights blew every PPP ive ever seen..You guys went all out, over the top and then some. Freaking just sick. The food was top notch and we had every drink we craved.
> Thanks to everyone for their company,cigars and contributions. Most of all, Big Thanks to The Klugman's for their hospitality. Dave, you have a wonderful family..Sam I consider you a Klugman..LoL..Your the man Sam..Dave, It dont get better than that. Thank you again.


Knotty Head!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Okay here it goes....

First of all, this is the *BEST* cigar event I have ever been to. To all other CS members: beg, borrow, steal, do whatever it takes to make it here next year. You will not regret it!

*Dave (and family):* Thank you so much for your incredible hospitality. We really had an unbelievable time.

*To Jeremy, Marc, and Todd:* Always great hanging out with you guys. I am really lucky to be able to call you my friends.

*Seanohue, White97Jimmy and King James:* Really great to finally meet my skype buddies. Hopefully we'll get to hang out again soon.

*Tom:* Glad we got to hang out more than at MMH. I'll be seeing you in FLA!

*Eric and Jessica* - It was really cool meeting you guys. Glad Jessica and Sarah hit it off so well.

*Peter:* Really wonderful to meet you. You are really about the nicest guy I've ever met....and beware, I might end up taking you up on the Padres game offer!

*Sam, Freddy, Allan, Tech Ninja, Don Jefe, Red Baron, Hatred, Redbaron, Bruce and Sandy, Old Sailor:* it was really great being there with all of you.

I'm sure I'm leaving lots of folks out, so thanks to everyone that was there this weekend. It was truly outstanding!


----------



## pnoon

Can anyone find the directions on how to operate the salt shaker?


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> Can anyone find the directions on how to operate the salt shaker?


:r


----------



## Tristan

It looks like you guys had an unbelievable time! Awesome pics Todd! I wish I could have been there; maybe next year?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

pnoon said:


> Can anyone find the directions on how to operate the salt shaker?


Just keep shaking!!!!


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Can anyone find the directions on how to operate the salt shaker?





DonJefe said:


> :r


you guys are mean, :r:r


----------



## IHT

i call foul.

nobody was smokin '07 party shorts and boli pcs??


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Can anyone find the directions on how to operate the salt shaker?


For a mean, bald, old fart you do a hellofa chair clean-up.  Thank you very much. Peter and I spent an hour or so picking up in the pouring rain while Bruce, Sandy and Jane were cleaning the house.

Of course Brandon shows up after all the work is done we got in one last cigar (Partagas Eminentes) so I could get to 60 for the herf.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

DOH!!!


----------



## Coach

whatta frickin HERF. everyone has already given their thanks to the *Klug's Family and Sam* and I'll just join the list. It was truly an unbelievable event, this being my first *SCHACK*(insert dought joke here) HERF I wont forget it ever. To finally meet you guys from behind the screens, and bust balls and enjoy our "hobby" was totally insane. I was glad to gift out a stick to a brother that never had the vitola...Cohiba DC.........some HC 15 to the *WankerDoc* and the *Palmetto Cooking Crew*..oh yeah, a Kitty Cat fan from Detroi too.

*Ice,Bruce,GTS,Alan,Raisin,BlingBoy*...............your generousity cannot be ever touched. *Red Baron*..............PRICELESS...........****IN PRICELESS........

*Freddy,Dafu,Ian,Pnoon,Jody,PB-J(my hole partner),Replens,Zilla*..........just frickin great too have met you in person.

For those that I forgot, it was a pleasure to have met you too.

Now for what has been said about the puff-puff-pass...................
I was invited to sit down on sat evenings "main table"...LMFAO.............................I WAS DESTROYED BY SHOCK AND AWE...................................

I sat down @ roughly 6PM and got up at 1:45AM after puffing my last for the day on the RG Vitola "C"-compliments of BlingBoy Sean. From Pre-Embargos,R&J's from the 70's,50yr old Henry Clay,Dunhill,Davidoff,Punta,Alfredo,Candito,150th,155th,1492(2 of these),Che Humi seleccion,and the 102 yr old Party that yes I helped Al char a never-ending ash...FLORAL tasting one that it was.
_At one point in the evening I held a "priceless" amount in my hands, I told Icehog to wait until I was done saying a Novina_....

I am really looking forward to next year already and will be keeping a look at any "close to home" herfs so I can hook up with my brothers again.

randy


----------



## Da Klugs

Rock Star said:


> Whoa! What a great weekend. It was awesome seeing you guys again and meeting some new folks. I look forward to this Herf already next year:r I would have to say that all 3 nights blew every PPP ive ever seen..You guys went all out, over the top and then some. Freaking just sick. The food was top notch and we had every drink we craved.
> Thanks to everyone for their company,cigars and contributions. Most of all, Big Thanks to The Klugman's for their hospitality. Dave, you have a wonderful family..Sam I consider you a Klugman..LoL..Your the man Sam..Dave, It dont get better than that. Thank you again.


Freddy, you da man!!! Thanks for the big time step up on the cooking and bar work. Pretty soon I won't have to do anything ..... and it will be just like at work. :r (I should thank Sam every day)

Hey Sam... It's Monday, thanks.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> For a mean, bald, old fart you do a mean chair clean-up.  Thank you very much. Peter and I spent an hour or so picking up in the pouring rain while Bruce, Sandy and Jane were cleaning the house.
> 
> Of course Brandon shows up after all the work is done so we could get in the one last cigar (Partagas Eminentes) so I could get to 60 for the herf.


It was the least I could do, Dave. I offered money for booze. Declined. I offered to help with cooking meals. Declined. Being out in the rain never felt so good. I was glad to have helped.


----------



## Guest

SaltyMcGee said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> DOH!!!


:r I hear ya!


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> 1492
> 1994
> Monte Dunhill #2
> Monte Dunhill #4
> Punch Tomale
> Gran Geneer
> Punch Nectare # 2
> Punch Nectare # 4
> Rapahel Gonzales Vitola C
> Party 150 CG
> Party 150 Robusto
> Party 155 Salamone
> Party 160 Dolble
> Party 160 Pyramid
> Cohiba Corona
> La Esception Cazadore Miramar
> Dunhill... I think we got em all
> Davidoff .... I think we got em all
> Don Candios
> Flor del Puntos
> Don Alfredos
> Upmann Dunhill Candella
> Many, many Pre-Embargo cigars.
> Cohiba Millenium from the jar
> SLR Serie B
> Punch Davidoff Seleccion No. 1
> Ramon Allones Grande


Let's not forget the Gurkhas. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

SaltyMcGee said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> DOH!!!





cabinetsticker said:


> :r I hear ya!


It's deja vu all over again.

How about dem bacon sandwiches? Talk about good! Mike... the new and improved "bacon guy".


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> How about dem bacon sandwiches? Talk about good! Mike... the new and improved "bacon guy".


Yeah, those were off the hook! Thanks Mike! :tu



IHT said:


> i call foul.
> 
> nobody was smokin '07 party shorts and boli pcs??


The 2007 vintage was considered rare at The Shack. :ss


----------



## hamncheese

Oh remembered 2 more thank yous...

*Coach* - I've seen you name around for a long, long time. It was a trip to finally meet you. We got drubbed in the cornhole tourny, but it was fun anyway. Thanks also for the port, I'll enjoy it greatly.

*bonggoy* - Thanks for that 97 McC's No. 22 and the new pipe! That was my first taste of vintage pipe tobacco and I enjoyed it a lot. I'll be seeing you around soon at Mahogany's. Hopefully you'll be able to breathe next time :hn

Oh, and thanks to Dave for teaching me what a cigar is. I had been wondering forever :ss


----------



## hatred

dave and the clan throw a hell of a party. thanks for all the hospitality and the insane smokes. food and drinks and smokes and a place to enjoy them all... can't wait until next year. it was cool meeting everyone, though i'm thinking i might need a face book next year.

you guys were right about I80 being a shitty route through PA... well, wet and shitty... perhaps if i brew up something for next year i'll have an excuse to drive a car (and stay dry).


----------



## Guest

Sean9689 said:


> Yeah, those were off the hook! Thanks Mike! :tu


tortillas + fresh tomatoes + Mike's bacon + gobs of mayo = Outfrickinstanding :dr:tu


----------



## pnoon

Dave and I were talking late Sunday afternoon and we figured there were 16 states represented at Shack Herf III. 
17 - if we include Ontario (Old Sailor & Gail)


----------



## rumballs

for the cigar list, don't forget the peso cigar (which was actually pretty good).


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I are still talking about the fantastic time we had.

*Dave*, you and your family made the stay the most fun and enjoyable time we have had in a very long time, and as I said...I could retire there, the place, the view and the atmosphere at the Shack....spectacular!!
*Sam*... you never sat still, always doing something....great meeting ya.
*Bruce*.. great ta meet ya finally.
*Freddie and Dawn*...super meeting both of you.
*Jared and Sarah*...awesome my friend.
*NavyDoc*..Paul...the talk we had was inspiring, finally glad to meet ya.
*Todd*...just super my man, a pleasure meeting ya, and making me feel at home, awesome job on the pics.
*DonJ*...many Thanks for the stick, it was a pleasure to meet ya.
*Coach*..what can I say...that Cohiba DC was heaven...great talking with ya.
*Pnoon*...hey Old Guy, by 2 months:rsuper meeting ya and chewing the fat, I think us Old Guys did all right...oh to be young again.:tu
*Tom*...Admiral it was great ta finally meet ya...hope the shirt fits.
To everyone else, you BOTL/SOTL are what makes herfing and this board the greatest...Thank You for the weekend.

LONG LIVE THE SHACK


----------



## rumballs

by the way, when anyone else left, were there still any bike racers riding around Marblehead? they looked pretty miserable in the rain when I took off at 8:30...


----------



## Guest

hatred said:


> dave and the clan throw a hell of a party. thanks for all the hospitality and the insane smokes. food and drinks and smokes and a place to enjoy them all... can't wait until next year. it was cool meeting everyone, though i'm thinking i might need a face book next year.


It was great meeting you! I think you may win the "nicest guy with the scariest screen name" award. :r


----------



## hatred

i got on the road around 6:30am on sunday, and it was already coming down. i was hoping to get ahead of the storm, and i actually was able to do just that... in scranton, PA. those 9 hours in the rain sure made the last 3 hours of being relatively dry worth it...

GTS: i just like to make it easy for everyone. it's hard to mistake and it works on all forums, and it's (so i've been told) not very fitting. what better handle?

it was cool seeing Sarah and Dawnie there, as well as others that i didn't get to meet. my girl wanted to come with but was thinking it was the boys out doing whatever. she says she's in for next year.


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> by the way, when anyone else left, were there still any bike racers riding around Marblehead? they looked pretty miserable in the rain when I took off at 8:30...


Jeff and I saw some bikers on the way home, don't know if they were racers or not but they looked pretty miserable.....


----------



## Jeff

ToddziLLa said:


> The tourney went well this year. With that many teams, I think the format we chose was the right one. Each team had ample time to prove themselves yet it didn't take all day.
> 
> Frickin' home team.


Thinking about building a freakin set of cornhole boards and start practicing now. Tired of going out in two games!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Then this'll help.....

American Cornhole Association


----------



## Coach

christ, i felt bad being the first one up sunday morning walking in to the house and finding it DARK..................and NO COFFEE made or prepped. Sat at the table looking out the window at the bay and the rain then some crazy SOB went by in his boat. Props thought o Sam for being the first out on Sunday morning with a stick lit @930am:tu


----------



## Seanohue

Coach said:


> christ, i felt bad being the first one up sunday morning walking in to the house and finding it DARK..................and NO COFFEE made or prepped. Sat at the table looking out the window at the bay and the rain then some crazy SOB went by in his boat. Props thought o Sam for being the first out on Sunday morning with a stick lit @930am:tu


Hey, I was up!


----------



## Guest

I think I may be suffering from PSHDS (Post Shack Herf Depression Syndrome). When does next year's thread go up?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Thanks Fred and Ronnie! :r


----------



## Stick

Seanohue said:


> Hey, I was up!


You may have been up, but did you know what year you were born in?:r



cabinetsticker said:


> I think I may be suffering from PSHDS (Post Shack Herf Depression Syndrome). When does next year's thread go up?


Ditto, even though I was only there for Friday. A terrific time, cool people, great food and drink, perfect weather. Oh yeah, a few crusty old cigars too. Thanks to the tremendous hosts Dave and the rest of the Shack Staff.


----------



## Da Klugs

How about some of the crazy cigars?

Eric the poo master stick..



Cornhusk Punch Diadimas. MRN eat your heart out.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> How about some of the crazy cigars?
> 
> Eric the poo master stick..
> 
> Cornhusk Punch Diadimas. MRN eat your heart out.


For such an oddly packaged cigar, the darned thing wasn't half bad! :ss


----------



## bonggoy

Another epic herf. I thought last year will be hard to beat, but I was proven wrong.

I would like to thank *Dave, Jane, Kait, Hallie and Sam* for your hospitality.

I'm not gonna list each and everyone's name for fear of missing some. I had a great time sharing cigars (and booze to some) with you.

Last year it took me 2 weeks to bump everyone's RG, it'll probably take me a month now.


----------



## Navydoc

Eric...you def. win the price for the craziest sticks....on so many levels. Thanks for sharing and enlightening my palette.


----------



## dahigman

Navydoc said:


> Eric...you def. win the price for the craziest sticks....on so many levels. Thanks for sharing and enlightening my palette.


He and Bruce both! 30 and 40 year old sticks weren't good enough, they had to be insanely obscure too. They sure were goooooood :ss


----------



## icehog3

Oh my goodness, the greatest cigar weekend of my life with some of my best new and old friends in the world is over already. So much fun but gone too soon. 

To the Klugman Clan....and to me that includes Dave, Jane, Kait, Hallie, Sam and Sean (and Sarah for the weekend)....thank you so much for including me in such an epic event, such a wonderful experience of friends, food, cigars and laughs. To take 60 friends into your home and into your lives for 4 days is the ultimate gesture of freindship, and it lives with me for the next 364 days. You all are some of the best friends I could ever imagine. 

To the other "Three Timers", Jeff and Dafu.....your smiles and your breakfast were wonderful to wake up to again.... and DonJefe, to me the Shack still starts with you, me, Dave and "Sancho" on the beach. You're an awesome friend, and always will be.

To my only remaining Loft partner from SHII....Toddzilla...anytime spent with you is time with a smile.....even when you make the Belzebub snore noises...thank you for the great Custom too.

Some Other Herf II brothers....drevim and JPH (my new loft Buds), Rock Star, mmblz, ResIpsa, Puff Daddy, Bonggoy, Red Baron, Ermo and Jessica....I am so glad we all got time to hang. Freddy, I forgive you for ditching me for a better looking roommate(Hi Dawnie!). Ian, you are more than a worthy "replacement", and you spoon much better.....unless it's in the hammock, than the nod goes to Vic. Julian, next year I am driving with you...I'll explain later! 

Bruce and Sandy, it is always so much fun spending time with you....hope we can do more, we live too close not to. Bruce, thanks for the "poo" stick too, it was freaking unreal. 

NavyDoc, only the second time we have herfed and I feel like I've known you forever. You gave me so many great laughs over thr weekend, starting on the ride from the airport, and put many of us in "Nirvana" with the great cigars you seemed to pull out of your humi like candy. 

joed, I am so glad we got even more time to hang out than we did at MMH. I had a great time talking to you in Chicago, but hanging next to you for the Ultimate PPP was just outstanding. Thank you for the wonderful gift too, I know I will have a lot of jealous co-workers at work tomorrow.

Allan, it was so great to herf with you once again...we always have some great laughs and good times, and I had a blast watching you drop some Newbs jaws at our Friday PPP. 

cabinetsticker and raisin....I have looked forward to meeting you both for so long, and you guys did not disappoint...I had so much fun hanging with you both all weekend. One of the highlights for me was looking over at Eric and watching him shake his head at how good some of the cigars in the pass were. You shouldn't have been suprised, most of them were yours! Mike, the Sunday breakfast was amazing! Thank you both for the great cigars too. 

pnoon, what can I say my Brother....a bright light of California Sun in Ohio. Great seeing you my friend.

Salty McGee and Sarah, it was great to get a little more "face-time" than we did at MMH....thanks for not making fun of how much I eat! 

seagarsmoker, glad you made the trip and made it a great time with some great laughs...hoping I can make part of the LOLH and have some more laughs with you.

King James and Sir Tony...you guys did the MoB proud! Thanks for being such a great part of the Herf.

tech-ninja, thank you my friend for the Mojito and for all the laughs you gave me....it was great to see you again.

detroit....you Da Man! Off the plane, on the road, and hanging at the Shack! It was good to see you again and meet your lady, and hope it ain't long before we do it again.

Danbreeze, Cubatobacco, Steve r, Whitejimmy 97, Seanohue, hatred, Trainwrek, Trogdor, spooble, Cre8v1, shareza, Dandee, Old Sailor, pnutbutrsangwich, Stogie4u4me, Coach and anyone else who's screen name slips my comatose mind....it was great seeing those of you who were at MMH again, and great meeting the rest of you...glad I got to talk to just about everyone, at least for a few minutes.

Thanks to all for the best weekend I could have imagined to end the summer with...all the laughs, all the cigars, and all the friendship. 









.


----------



## tech-ninja

WOW. What a weekend! A buddy of mine asked me "Was it all you hoped for?" My reply ..... "and more!"

I enjoyed meeting everyone and getting to see some of the folks that I met in Chicago.

Special shout outs to the Klugman family. You guys made it a great time with all the behind the scenes work. It was appreciated by all.

Dave, I will always treasure the memory of cornholing with you. (I know how you love stuff out of context ) But next year, I'll be taking _your _cigar! :r

Paul, Eric, Allen, Dave, Tom, Joe, and all the others who put sticks into those passes. That is some extreme generosity and it is very appreciated. Once in a lifetime stuff. Just awesome.

To all the cornhole tourney players. It was great to throw bags with all of you!

To everyone that cooked, it was all delicious! Brats, Fish, Steak, Bacon, etc. Yum!

It was great to meet a bunch of the guys that I came up with on CS and guys I had done trades with.

Also got to meet a bunch of new folks as well!

To my herf crew - Chad, Brad, and Dave - I couldn't ask for better brothers to go with.

Looking forward to seeing you all again next year!

-Stewart


----------



## tech-ninja

Da Klugs said:


> If I hadn't asked Tech Ninja about whether he inhaled or exhaled when throwing I think they might have taken us. Whiffed a couple after that.


I'm still not sure if I exhale or inhale! :r



icehog3 said:


> tech-ninja, thank you my friend for the Mojito and for all the laughs you gave me....it was great to see you again.


Now you know how it's done, go forth and multiply! 
Good times, bro. Good times. Here's to more! :al


----------



## ToddziLLa

*JPH, White97Jimmy, and ToddziLLa riding scooters at the Shack.*


----------



## rumballs

isn't it about time for tonight's puff puff pass?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

I'm in.


----------



## dayplanner

WOW…what a weekend! To Dave, Jane, the girls and Sam, a mere thank you doesn’t express the measure of appreciation I have for your unprecedented generosity. Hospitality and kindness was oozing from everywhere and everybody. CS is the embodiment of camaraderie and The Shack Herf was one of it’s finest displays. It was great to see familiar faces again and to meet some new people, I had such a good time.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Sorry I did the same thing I did last year, talked about coming to the last minute and then bailed. I am hating my job right now and saving for my eventual firing or quitting, and the gas was something I made out to be more than it was.Went back and forth for 3-4 hours on Friday. I was GOING, I was not going, I was going, I was not going. The cigars were packed, the clotes were packed, EVERYTHING was packed, but I pussed out. Glad ya'll had fun, wish I had seen it!


----------



## Ermo

Had a great time with everyone!!

Thanks Dave, Jane, Kait, Hallie, and Sam for everything you did.

I don't have the internet yet so my time is limited, just wanted to say I had a great time and can't wait to herf again!!


----------



## JPH

ToddziLLa said:


> *JPH, White97Jimmy, and ToddziLLa riding scooters at the Shack.*


LOL thats sweet!


----------



## bonggoy

tech-ninja said:


> WOW. What a weekend! A buddy of mine asked me "Was it all you hoped for?" My reply ..... "and more!"
> 
> I enjoyed meeting everyone and getting to see some of the folks that I met in Chicago.
> 
> Special shout outs to the Klugman family. You guys made it a great time with all the behind the scenes work. It was appreciated by all.
> 
> Dave, I will always treasure the memory of cornholing with you. (I know how you love stuff out of context ) But next year, I'll be taking _your _cigar! :r
> 
> Paul, Eric, Allen, Dave, Tom, Joe, and all the others who put sticks into those passes. That is some extreme generosity and it is very appreciated. Once in a lifetime stuff. Just awesome.
> 
> To all the cornhole tourney players. It was great to throw bags with all of you!
> 
> To everyone that cooked, it was all delicious! Brats, Fish, Steak, Bacon, etc. Yum!
> 
> It was great to meet a bunch of the guys that I came up with on CS and guys I had done trades with.
> 
> Also got to meet a bunch of new folks as well!
> 
> To my herf crew - Chad, Brad, and Dave - I couldn't ask for better brothers to go with.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again next year!
> 
> -Stewart


Sup Stewart - Thanks for the drink warmer. It was great to finally meet you.

-Ronnie


----------



## cre8v1

What a trip! It's not going to be fair to compare any other herf to this event. I just briefly want to thank a few people:

Thanks to Dave and his family and friends. You did a great job and everything was first rate!

To the guys that really opened my eyes and helped this newb out all weekend: icehog, navydoc, alanb, pnoon, joed, GTS. Thanks for letting me ask stupid questions and being very gracious. I enjoyed talking to each of you and admire the knowledge and insight you provided me.

To the guys who gifted me sticks: daklugs, icehog, old sailor, rockstar, toddzilla, pnoon, raisin, GTS, pnutbutrsangwich. Thanks for your generosity!

Others: JTH, I enjoyed talking to you in the boat.... I hope your eye's okay.  Bonggoy, it was great to meet you. Ermo, nice to meet you and thanks for the insight you've provided me with on the board thus far! Salty, it was great to meet you and Mrs. Mcgee. Looks like she's got her hands full with you. 

To the Palmetto State Herf Crew: What a great bunch of guys! There's no one I'd rather spend 12 hours in a smelly car with. :r I look forward to hanging and herfing with you guys for years to come!!

It was great talking to each and every one. I know I'm leaving some people out! For all the guys that I'm leaving out, I look forward to herfing with you again! Thanks for everything!!


----------



## Danbreeze

Wow, what a weekend. Nothing but the finest cigars, booze, and food. I met alot of great BOTL's and gained a wealth of knowledge.

First and foremost, many thanks to Dave and his family for being gracious hosts for the weekend. They opened up their house and their hearts, for which I am humbled. Their hospitality was mujch appreciated.

Many thanks to all of the BOTL's who attended and showed a cigar noob how to properly perform a puff puff pass. my palate was truly spoiled this weekend. 

This was truly the event of the summer. See you all at Shack Herf IV!!!!


----------



## icehog3

If you don't see me posting on the board for a while, it is because I am starting up my new website, and it may take some time to do the event justice.

BrucesmokesaGurkha.com


:r :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> If you don't see me posting on the board for a while, it is because I am starting up my new website, and it may take some time to do the event justice.
> 
> BrucesmokesaGurkha.com
> 
> :r :r


Gotta bookmark that one!!!


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Gotta bookmark that one!!!


Whoever took the picture needs to post it, I couldn't find it in Todd's album. BTW, thanks for putting that together Todd!


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> If you don't see me posting on the board for a while, it is because I am starting up my new website, and it may take some time to do the event justice.
> 
> BrucesmokesaGurkha.com
> 
> :r :r


Cigars international is going to see a run on them and the Puros Indios chiefs after this weekend:ss


----------



## shaerza

icehog3 said:


> Whoever took the picture needs to post it, I couldn't find it in Todd's album. BTW, thanks for putting that together Todd!


Yeah I didn't catch that picture when I went thru them. Need to find some proof that my poor ole gurkha went to a good cause! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Cigars international is going to see a run on them and the Puros Indios chiefs after this weekend:ss


Can't wait for Ian and Jeff's reviews of the Chief!

Ian might have finally found a substitute for his beloved Egg.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Can't wait for Ian and Jeff's reviews of the Chief!
> 
> Ian might have finally found a substitute for his beloved Egg.


:r

next he'll be asking for a chief-sized egg!


----------



## DonJefe

mmblz said:


> :r
> 
> next he'll be asking for a chief-sized egg!


They'll call it the Half Dozen!:ss


----------



## rumballs

DonJefe said:


> They'll call it the Half Dozen!:ss


nah, he'll need the Baker's Dozen
:r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Whoever took the picture needs to post it, I couldn't find it in Todd's album. BTW, thanks for putting that together Todd!


that would be me...i was waiting to see if anybody remembered that..How bad do people want to see Bruce and Tom actually smoking a Gurhka?LoL


----------



## rumballs

post it!

also, anyone have a picture of Dave wearing the Nummies hat?


----------



## Old Sailor

Rock Star said:


> that would be me...i was waiting to see if anybody remembered that..How bad do people want to see Bruce and Tom actually smoking a Gurhka?LoL


:tu:tu:tu:tu Tom...I hope you wheren't wearing that shirt while doing it....


----------



## cre8v1

cre8v1 said:


> What a trip! It's not going to be fair to compare any other herf to this event. I just briefly want to thank a few people:
> 
> Thanks to Dave and his family and friends. You did a great job and everything was first rate!
> 
> To the guys that really opened my eyes and helped this newb out all weekend: icehog, navydoc, alanb, pnoon, joed, GTS. Thanks for letting me ask stupid questions and being very gracious. I enjoyed talking to each of you and admire the knowledge and insight you provided me.
> 
> To the guys who gifted me sticks: daklugs, icehog, old sailor, rockstar, toddzilla, pnoon, raisin, GTS, pnutbutrsangwich. Thanks for your generosity!
> 
> Others: *JPH*, I enjoyed talking to you in the boat.... I hope your eye's okay.  Bonggoy, it was great to meet you. Ermo, nice to meet you and thanks for the insight you've provided me with on the board thus far! Salty, it was great to meet you and Mrs. Mcgee. Looks like she's got her hands full with you.
> 
> To the Palmetto State Herf Crew: What a great bunch of guys! There's no one I'd rather spend 12 hours in a smelly car with. :r I look forward to hanging and herfing with you guys for years to come!!
> 
> It was great talking to each and every one. I know I'm leaving some people out! For all the guys that I'm leaving out, I look forward to herfing with you again! Thanks for everything!!


*Sorry, Jeremy, I meant "JPH". :tu
*


----------



## stogie4u4me

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone for everything at the herf. This was only me second herf ever. I think that it showed considering I got sick from all of the puff puff passes.

Special thanks to Dave and his family for the food and festivities. I am truly humbled by it all. Also thanks to so many for the chance to meet some great members of this board and put faces with the names. Everyone was so nice and opened my eyes to what it means to be a member of Club Stogie. The lesson is to always "pay it forward". 

Thanks to Tech-Ninja, Spooble, and Cre8v1 allowing me to tag along.


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> post it!
> 
> also, anyone have a picture of Dave wearing the *Nummies hat*?


thats in like one of the first pics on todds link


----------



## Puffy69




----------



## rumballs

Rock Star said:


> thats in like one of the first pics on todds link


got it.
picture was dark and i didn't even notice the thumbnail.

you sure Bruce is smoking that?
hardly looks lit
:r


----------



## tech-ninja

So did Bruce smoke it backwards or did he turn the band around?


----------



## seagarsmoker

tech-ninja said:


> So did Bruce smoke it backwards or did he turn the band around?


Their is a right way to smoke that thing? :ss


----------



## hamncheese

The right way to smoke it is to toss the whole thing into a raging furnace. Should only take a few minutes :ss


----------



## Sean9689

:r

Nice photochop, Freddy!

Heheheehe...


----------



## RedBaron

It makes me happy to say I have smoked every cigar in Bling boys sig pic and avatar. :tu


----------



## Sir Tony

RedBaron said:


> It makes me happy to say I have smoked every cigar in Bling boys sig pic and avatar. :tu


:tpd:

Thanks for the experience everyone! You guys are crazy!


----------



## Da Klugs

Rock Star said:


>


:r I was wondering why Bruce's head exploded. 

The only regret I had of the weekend was not videotaping the 1492 incident. Maybe it's best kept as lore. :r


----------



## hamncheese

RedBaron said:


> It makes me happy to say I have smoked every cigar in Bling boys sig pic and avatar. :tu


Wow... damn... me too :chk


----------



## RedBaron

> :r I was wondering why Bruce's head exploded.
> 
> The only regret I had of the weekend was not videotaping the 1492 incident. Maybe it's best kept as lore. :r


Its best kept as lore! :tg


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> Its best kept as lore! :tg


I'm still a little in shock from the incident.


----------



## Old Sailor

That was classic Dave...when you did that you could have heard a pin drop....it got soooo quiet.:r


----------



## Bruce

The funny thing about the whole incident was the comments after it happened.
Guys were saying that it was believable when I tossed the first 1492, but knew it was a fake when Dave tossed his.

Geez, am I that bad?!?!
LMAO!!!!


----------



## Coach

Old Sailor said:


> That was classic Dave...when you did that *you could have heard a pin drop.*...it got soooo quiet.:r


make that a water bugs ass snap shut after a fart.......................:r:r:r

the look of shear agony on the Baron's face.................now that was PRICELESS.....................X's 2.........................:ss:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> :r I was wondering why Bruce's head exploded.
> 
> The only regret I had of the weekend was not videotaping the 1492 incident. Maybe it's best kept as lore. :r


a story told by FOG's late at night to scare the new guys........you be Kaiser Soze:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Chris...have you recovered from your stroke yet?


----------



## RedBaron

ToddziLLa said:


> Chris...have you recovered from your stroke yet?


Nope.


----------



## 68TriShield

RedBaron said:


> Its best kept as lore! :tg


From what I've heard,yes.Yes it is...

ROFL...


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


>




Look for my BrucesmokesaGurkha.com website, coming soon!

What a pic! Me, Bruce and Snoop Dog with a couple a Gurkhas! :r:r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

icehog3 said:


> Look for my BrucesmokesaGurkha.com website, coming soon!
> 
> What a pic! Me, Bruce and Snoop Dog with a couple a Gurkhas! :r:r


I undestand that Snoop Dogg is a HUGE gurkha fan.

He's into the Ancient GREEN Warrior.


----------



## icehog3

SaltyMcGee said:


> I undestand that Snoop Dogg is a HUGE gurkha fan.
> 
> He's into the Ancient GREEN Warrior.


Now THAT'S funny, Jared! :r :r


----------



## Cubatobaco

I have never been so in shock in my life when Dave told Chris to put the "1492" down. That is was not good enough for his friends. Dave thanks for inviting me and having me at your home. I was treated with the utmost generosity by you and your family. Nice meeting everyone there as well....(Tom, Dave, Peter, Jeremy, Todd, Paul, Freddie (finally), Eric, Ronnie, etc). Everyone is such a standup person. Hope to see you all before next year.


----------



## Cubatobaco

I've got all year to practice for the Cornhole tourney! I'll be in it next year. But, everyone bring a finshing pole and we will have a new game next year...Snake Hunting! Person to catch the largest snake with a Perch receives a prize. I will work out the details and get back with you...LOL.


----------



## Sir Tony

God damn, why did I have to miss this 1492 incident? Anyone care to share via PM???!?


----------



## shaerza

Sir Tony said:


> God damn, why did I have to miss this 1492 incident? Anyone care to share via PM???!?


:al:mn:al


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> God damn, why did I have to miss this 1492 incident? Anyone care to share via PM???!?


Not enough time to type it all here at work, too funny. If you don't have the details by the time MMH rolls around, we can put on a reanactment for you! :r


----------



## RedBaron

Whoever spreads the details of the alleged "1492 incident" shall be doomed to a life of Gurkhas!!!


----------



## Coach

as long as if they are banded "1492".............................................:al:al:al


----------



## RedBaron

I'll remeber these words next time your sitting next to me in a PPP coach! 
(whys everybody always picking on me!)
:mn <-- Heres' me just chillen, then Bruce, Coach and Klugs come rip me to pieces!


----------



## Coach

RedBaron said:


> I'll remeber these words next time your sitting next to me in a PPP coach!
> (whys everybody always picking on me!)
> :mn <-- Heres' me just chillen, then Bruce, Coach and Klugs come rip me to pieces!


just remember that I was standing and not sitting at that point.................

and i'd be glad to have you sittin next to me again in a PPP:w:w


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> I'll remember these words next time your sitting next to me in a PPP coach!
> (whys everybody always picking on me!)
> :mn <-- Heres' me just chillen, then Bruce, Coach and Klugs come rip me to pieces!


We weren't picking on you. Come clean. Enough is enough. The dive was a nice improvisation and addition from the rehearsal we had in the barn. Thanks for playing your role in our little vignette. How you managed to turn so white on cue is a mystery to me. You didn't tell us you had these skills when we recruited you.


----------



## RedBaron

Da Klugs said:


> We weren't picking on you. Come clean. Enough is enough. The dive was a nice improvisation and addition from the rehearsal we had in the barn. Thanks for playing your role in our little vignette. How you managed to turn so white on cue is a mystery to me. You didn't tell us you had these skills when we recruited you.


I only wish I knew what was going on. :hn


----------



## Sean9689

The 1492 incident will be really really hard to beat as my #1 all-time favorite herf prank...so classic. :r


----------



## steve r

that was a great herf. thanks to everyone that put it on. this would have been up sooner but ben busy as all get out.


----------



## Simplified

Sean9689 said:


> The 1492 incident will be really really hard to beat as my #1 all-time favorite herf prank...so classic. :r


I think you added to the list at 3am with the tent:ss


----------



## drevim

Simplified said:


> I think you added to the list at 3am with the tent:ss


Agreed, that one left us all in tears.

And yes, I would find it more believable that Bruce would pitch a 1492, I think Dave would work at it for a bit...maybe


----------



## Puffy69

mmblz said:


> got it.
> picture was dark and i didn't even notice the thumbnail.
> 
> you sure Bruce is smoking that?
> *hardly looks lit*
> :r


*
Oh its Lit...Here he is lighting it..LoL this is how you do it kids..Notice that the end of his flame is at least a good inch from the foot of the cigar..a perfect light. LoL...took a puff of that gurkah and it wasnt half bad..

*


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I think you added to the list at 3am with the tent:ss


We laughed so hard we woke up everyone on the top floor. Bruce couldn't even be mad when he heard the story and saw us laughing so hard we were crying. Besides, he was in a good mood....he smoked a Gurkha a couple hours earlier.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I think the quote was "when you smoke a Gurkha and it isn't half bad, you know it's time to go to bed." :r


----------



## rumballs

:tpd:
although, the only NC I lit up all weekend was a Davidoff Special "R", just to see what it would taste like, and it really wasn't half bad...


----------



## Sean9689

mmblz said:


> :tpd:
> although, the only NC I lit up all weekend was a Davidoff Special "R", just to see what it would taste like, and it really wasn't half bad...


...Davidoff Special "R"? Get the rope.


----------



## rumballs

Sean9689 said:


> ...Davidoff Special "R"? Get the rope.


I thought "I haven't had a NC for 6 months or something - wonder what they taste like".

I took the band off and gave Allan a puff - he guessed "some kind of custom rolled"


----------



## Sean9689

mmblz said:


> I took the band off and gave Allan a puff - he guessed "some kind of custom rolled"


LMAO!


----------



## bonggoy

mmblz said:


> I thought "I haven't had a NC for 6 months or something - wonder what they taste like".
> 
> I took the band off and gave Allan a puff - he guessed "some kind of custom rolled"


:bn blasphemy I tell you. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

THAT would have been funny! A completely unbanded NC PPP!


----------



## Cubatobaco

RedBaron said:


> Whoever spreads the details of the alleged "1492 incident" shall be doomed to a life of Gurkhas!!!


:r:r

I'm with Tom...too much typing involved. Although it will be a lore for many years to come. :ss


----------



## Cubatobaco

Simplified said:


> Simplified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not sleep last night!
> 
> I kept having this reacquiring dream about people just tossing 1492's on the ground after only two puffs. To make it even more bizarre a chicken would run up and start to peck at them only to be scolded.QUOTE]
> 
> I had the dream again last night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :r :r   :chk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bruce

Hey Todd....how about 3am someone coming out of a room saying he was going to kick everyones ass?!?!

Then he saw Tom, You, and few others and came to his senses!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Hey Todd....how about 3am someone coming out of a room saying he was going to kick everyones ass?!?!
> 
> Then he saw Tom, You, and few others and came to his senses!!!!!


:r


----------



## drevim

Bruce said:


> Hey Todd....how about 3am someone coming out of a room saying he was going to kick everyones ass?!?!
> 
> Then he saw Tom, You, and few others and came to his senses!!!!!


I resemble that remark...

I also liked "About F'n time you got out of there" (bathroom)

and

"Don't let anyone in there, I got to get some TP"

One restroom, 7 people....Think we all juggled pretty well upstairs.


----------



## ToddziLLa

"Hey Jared, check it out, I ripped my pants." :r


----------



## RedBaron

The true question is if cabinetsticker ever got his issue resolved with the owner of the hotel in regards to being nearly accosted by a scantily clad gentleman in the hallway at 9:30am! :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

My Response......"UGH"!!!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

RedBaron said:


> The true question is if cabinetsticker ever got his issue resolved with the owner of the hotel in regards to being nearly accosted by a scantily clad gentleman in the hallway at 9:30am! :r


That was a funny story! :ss


----------



## Guest

seagarsmoker said:


> That was a funny story! :ss


I still wake up screaming. u


----------



## shaerza

cabinetsticker said:


> I still wake up screaming. u


Who can blame you. I mean look at him!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hamncheese

RedBaron said:


> The true question is if cabinetsticker ever got his issue resolved with the owner of the hotel in regards to being nearly accosted by a scantily clad gentleman in the hallway at 9:30am! :r


I'd say scantily clad is somewhat generous. I didn't know that a washcloth counted as clothes :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

cabinetsticker said:


> I still wake up screaming. u


The lady who manages the hotel thought it was pretty funny to when she reviewed the video tape from the security camera... :ss


----------



## Puffy69

You know The 1492 has lost its thrill when they are just hanging out of your pocket..If that fell out better hope it was Ronnie that found it..:r


----------



## King James

Rock Star said:


> You know The 1492 has lost its thrill when they are just hanging out of your pocket..If that fell out better hope it was Ronnie that found it..:r


haha yah, you know the herf is good when those are even present much less hangin out of someone's pocket


----------



## bonggoy

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'd say scantily clad is somewhat generous. I didn't know that a washcloth counted as clothes :r


They don't call him "Mr Memories Maker" for nothing ...:chk


----------



## King James

drevim said:


> One restroom, 7 people....Think we all juggled pretty well upstairs.


there was always the port-o-poties  I wouldn't suggest smoking while in there for over a minute though, the ventilation sucks... not that I know from experience


----------



## Sean9689

King James said:


> there was always the port-o-poties  I wouldn't suggest smoking while in there for over a minute though, the ventilation sucks... not that I know from experience


Those port-o-potties worked out well! Really cut down on traffic in the house! :tu


----------



## rumballs

King James said:


> there was always the port-o-poties  I wouldn't suggest smoking while in there for over a minute though, the ventilation sucks... not that I know from experience


every time i went in, i made sure to take a cigar.
figured it could only improve the smell


----------



## SaltyMcGee

mmblz said:


> every time i went in, i made sure to take a cigar.
> figured it could only improve the smell


:tpd:


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean9689 said:


> Those port-o-potties worked out well! Really cut down on traffic in the house! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Jeff

mmblz said:


> every time i went in, i made sure to take a cigar.
> figured it could only improve the smell


I don't know, the melding of cigars and urinal cakes didn't exactly open up any aromatic bouquets for me. :r


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> every time i went in, i made sure to take a cigar.
> figured it could only improve the smell


By Sunday morning I was trying to stay downwind. Still, I think they really did the job.:tu


----------



## Coach

Jeff said:


> I don't know, the melding of cigars and urinal cakes didn't exactly open up any aromatic bouquets for me. :r


those weren't aromatic bouquets...........but life sized breath mints for the potties..................................:fu:fu:fu


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Jeff said:


> I don't know, the melding of cigars and urinal cakes didn't exactly open up any aromatic bouquets for me. :r


Mmmmmmmmmmm......cigars and cakes.....:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Jeff

Coach said:


> those weren't aromatic bouquets...........but life sized breath mints for the potties..................................:fu:fu:fu


I hope you're referring to the white mints in the urinal and not the chocolate kind in the other compartment...


----------



## Danbreeze

RedBaron said:


> The true question is if cabinetsticker ever got his issue resolved with the owner of the hotel in regards to being nearly accosted by a scantily clad gentleman in the hallway at 9:30am! :r


This was the photo taken by the hallway security camera!!:r


----------



## allanb3369

mmblz said:


> I thought "I haven't had a NC for 6 months or something - wonder what they taste like".
> 
> I took the band off and gave Allan a puff - he guessed "some kind of custom rolled"


Funny man, Julian. :r

For a NC, one puff didn't kill me and it probably tasted better than a Gurka!


----------



## icehog3

allanb3369 said:


> Funny man, Julian. :r
> 
> For a NC, one puff didn't kill me and it probably tasted better than a Gurka!


I tried it too, and just told Julian "I have no idea".

And Bruce and I smoked Gurkhas.

So am I the only gorilla to smoke 2 NCs this weekend? :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I tried it too, and just told Julian "I have no idea".
> 
> And Bruce and I smoked Gurkhas.
> 
> So am I the only gorilla to smoke 2 NCs this weekend? :r


the only one that will admit it.


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> I tried it too, and just told Julian "I have no idea".
> 
> And Bruce and I smoked Gurkhas.
> 
> So am I the only gorilla to smoke 2 NCs this weekend? :r


 Lots of young apes at the Shack. I am sure we had more smoking NC.


----------



## Sir Tony

Simplified said:


> Lots of young apes at the Shack. I am sure we had more smoking NC.


I didn't touch one, I haven't in awhile thanks to you crazy people!


----------



## Simplified

:tu

You are not a young ape you and your by Jimmy are gorillas!


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> I didn't touch one, I haven't in awhile thanks to you crazy people!


I gave you one at the Brewers herf :r


----------



## rusty pittis

all these postings are making me so sure i wanna go next year


----------



## icehog3

Dave, Julian and I had a Shack Herf III reunion in Chicago today. The scenery and liquor weren't as good, but the company sure was.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Dave, Julian and I had a Shack Herf III reunion in Chicago today. The scenery and liquor weren't as good, but the company sure was.


Sure, don't invite the rest of us......:r


----------



## drevim

ResIpsa said:


> Sure, don't invite the rest of us......:r


Yeah, Vic....we always miss out on the fun. Need to move to Chicago.:tu


----------



## shaerza

icehog3 said:


> I tried it too, and just told Julian "I have no idea".
> 
> And Bruce and I smoked Gurkhas.
> 
> So am I the only gorilla to smoke 2 NCs this weekend? :r


No:tg


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Dave, Julian and I had a Shack Herf III reunion in Chicago today. The scenery and liquor weren't as good, but the company sure was.


:tpd:

cool that it worked out so well!


----------



## White97Jimmy

ToddziLLa said:


> "Hey Jared, check it out, I ripped my pants." :r


LMAO!!! Chris, I think you need to check the propane tank!


----------



## Bruce

mmblz said:


> :tpd:
> 
> cool that it worked out so well!


WTF!!! I had yesterday afternoon off and you guys didn't call me?
Guess I'm not on the "A" list anymore................


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> WTF!!! I had yesterday afternoon off and you guys didn't call me?
> Guess I'm not on the "A" list anymore................


yeah you're "B" list ever since you wouldn't share your Gurkha with us at the Shack


it was a last minute / late night thing - Dave called me at 9 and we met at 10


----------



## ToddziLLa

shaerza said:


> No:tg


Hey buddy...you made the mistake of telling us you don't have any "good" sticks at home! Julian, Bruce, and myself then opened our humis and helped you out a little.

We like corrupting people.


----------



## shaerza

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey buddy...you made the mistake of telling us you don't have any "good" sticks at home! Julian, Bruce, and myself then opened our humis and helped you out a little.
> 
> We like corrupting people.


No joke! I am throughly converted thanks to all the generosity at the Shack. That SigII will burn this weekend I think. And I am taking the RA from Bruce up to share with some of the botl that were unable to make it to the Shack.

But I did start the weekend with 12 NC. Only came home with the Camacho Triple Maduro that I couldnt even seem to give away :c Still the only cigar that has ever made me sick. I was a little heartbroken that I had to trade my Gurkha.. but it was for the best :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey buddy...you made the mistake of telling us you don't have any "good" sticks at home! Julian, Bruce, and myself then opened our humis and helped you out a little.
> 
> We like corrupting people.


Ummmmmmmm.................I don't have any "good" sticks at home. :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Yeah, Vic....we always miss out on the fun. *Need to move to Chicago*.:tu


Yes!! We can herf every week!! 



Bruce said:


> WTF!!! I had yesterday afternoon off and you guys didn't call me?
> Guess I'm not on the "A" list anymore................


Afternoon? Dave called me at 9:10 PM and said that he and Jane were having dinner, and could I meet them downtown for a smoke. Got off work at 9:30 and blasted downtown in a torrential downpour. Great time hanging with two great friends.

Bruce...you are always "A-list", my Brother.


----------



## Simplified

Bruce said:


> WTF!!! I had yesterday afternoon off and you guys didn't call me?
> Guess I'm not on the "A" list anymore................


Dave told me he did not want to drive the 90 minutes to your side of town!!


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Dave told me he did not want to drive the 90 minutes to your side of town!!


I can't imagine Bruce driving to the Loop at 9:30 PM with no prior notice....but hey, he smoked a Gurkha, so the Dark Lord is full of suprises!


----------



## Cubatobaco

White97Jimmy said:


> LMAO!!! Chris, I think you need to check the propane tank!


I was standing just out of the pic when Chris was showing his ass...for that moment...:tu


----------



## raisin

Cubatobaco said:


> I was standing just out of the pic when Chris was showing his ass...for that moment...:tu


I think what most people are missing in that picture, is that Chris buys his underwear at the same place as brittney...u

:r


----------



## bonggoy

raisin said:


> I think what most people are missing in that picture, is that Chris buys his underwear at the same place as brittney...u
> 
> :r


At least Britney shaves/waxes ... double u


----------



## RedBaron

Hey! I trimmed!!:tg


----------



## Brandon

icehog3 said:


> I can't imagine Bruce driving to the Loop at 9:30 PM with no prior notice...


Where in the loop did you guys meet up? I'm in the West Loop area.


----------



## Cubatobaco

RedBaron said:


> Hey! I trimmed!!:tg


:r :r

Must have been after you chased Eric around the hotel with just a towel on...haha


----------



## Guest

Cubatobaco said:


> :r :r
> 
> Must have been after you chased Eric around the hotel with just a towel on...haha


Awww man...just when I had stopped vomiting. u


----------



## DonJefe

Cubatobaco said:


> :r :r
> 
> Must have been after you chased Eric around the hotel with just a towel on...haha


Man am I ever glad I didn't stay at the hotel!!!:mn


----------



## Da Klugs

Brandon said:


> Where in the loop did you guys meet up? I'm in the West Loop area.


SOrry Brandon thought you were in OH. Ritz cigar bar.


----------



## drevim

If everyone isn't too busy, could we all get together for a group photo tomorrow.....


----------



## Puffy69

drevim said:


> If everyone isn't too busy, could we all get together for a group photo tomorrow.....


i was thinking the same thing and maybe do a reinactment for those who missed it..although they would miss it again..LoL


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> If everyone isn't too busy, could we all get together for a group photo tomorrow.....





Rock Star said:


> i was thinking the same thing and maybe do a reinactment for those who missed it..although they would miss it again..LoL


Count me in! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

Then everyone would know that this is a 3 year running joke. Not really a herf at all just a bunch of us playing a large trick on the rest of the board. Sure the photoshop pics are cool but you can't get that many folks into one easily. Oh crap, did I type that out loud?

We should have done a group pic but ... I didn't have a wide angel lens.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Then everyone would know that this is a 3 year running joke. Not really a herf at all just a bunch of us playing a large trick on the rest of the board. Sure the photoshop pics are cool but you can't get that many folks into one easily. Oh crap, did I type that out loud?
> 
> We should have done a group pic but ... I didn't have a wide angel lens.


Not having a group photo this year only provides more ammunition that this was really a trick all along...


----------



## ResIpsa

where should i send my individual pics for the photochop next year?


----------



## Cubatobaco

Da Klugs said:


> Then everyone would know that this is a 3 year running joke. Not really a herf at all just a bunch of us playing a large trick on the rest of the board. Sure the photoshop pics are cool but you can't get that many folks into one easily. Oh crap, did I type that out loud?
> 
> We should have done a group pic but ... I didn't have a wide angel lens.


I thought about that after I saw the pics. Would have been nice, but all the better to get pumped up for next years! :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Then everyone would know that this is a 3 year running joke. Not really a herf at all just a bunch of us playing a large trick on the rest of the board. Sure the photoshop pics are cool but you can't get that many folks into one easily. Oh crap, did I type that out loud?
> 
> We should have done a group pic but ... I didn't have a wide angel lens.


I still like Tom's idea of having DonJefe in the middle of a table with 6 guys on each side of him would have made one hellava picture.


----------



## DonJefe

seagarsmoker said:


> I still like Tom's idea of having DonJefe in the middle of a table with 6 guys on each side of him would have made one hellava picture.


I think that would have stamped our passport for the Hell Express!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> I think that would have stamped our passport for the Hell Express!


Naah! And we had all that excess water that could have been put to good use. 

I have finally caught up on my sleep. Wow what a week. So many folks pitched in this year it made what I thought was going to be a non-stop workathon a very relaxing (for me) and enjoyable herf.

During the past year a number of folks have suggested that we make this an invite only affair as it seems to be getting larger every year. Thought about it over the past several months and have always come to a simple conclusion. If LOLH, Socal etc had "evolved" into a clique based invite only events I would never have had the opportunity to meet so many that I now consider friends. It's great to meet up and smoke with old friends, buy they are only old friends because we got to meet and get to know them at some point in time.

Next year is up in the air right now. Kait and Sean get married on the 26th of July and .. ok who am I kidding they can come back and herf with us and show the honeymoon pictures. 

I had a great time and hope everyone else did as well. Maybe the darklord/prankmaster can come up with something for next year, to top this years lil 1492 skit. :r


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Naah! And we had all that excess water that could have been put to good use.


Ok, free baptism for all Shack Herf IV attendees!:tu


----------



## King James

last night of summer for me. School starts monday. Wish I could be back at the shack


----------



## spooble

King James said:


> last night of summer for me. School starts monday. Wish I could be back at the shack


I agree, Jim. About 3 more days at the Shack would be nice!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Naah! And we had all that excess water that could have been put to good use.
> 
> I have finally caught up on my sleep. Wow what a week. So many folks pitched in this year it made what I thought was going to be a non-stop workathon a very relaxing (for me) and enjoyable herf.
> 
> During the past year a number of folks have suggested that we make this an invite only affair as it seems to be getting larger every year. Thought about it over the past several months and have always come to a simple conclusion. If LOLH, Socal etc had "evolved" into a clique based invite only events I would never have had the opportunity to meet so many that I now consider friends. It's great to meet up and smoke with old friends, buy they are only old friends because we got to meet and get to know them at some point in time.


Great post Dave!
I know we (Matt, Kerry and I) who put on the LOLH feel the same way. A few years ago, I remember we discussed the same situation you find the Shack herf in today. We came to the same conclusion that you did. Every year some of the faces change as old timers can't make it for some reason or another and new faces take their place. If the SoCal herf had gone invite only, chances are pretty good we never would have had a LOLH. 
I for one am already looking forward to not only LOLH 7, but also for Shack 4.


----------



## Simplified

spooble said:


> I agree, Jim. About 3 more days at the Shack would be nice!


Just got back from 3 days at the Shack:tg

Soooo much fun!

A few of you guys can feel free to come in a month when Dave and I pull the docks out and all of the water craft...


----------



## Dandee

Simplified said:


> Just got back from 3 days at the Shack:tg
> 
> Soooo much fun!
> 
> A few of you guys can feel free to come in a month when Dave and I pull the docks out and all of the water craft...


I for one would be more than happy to come help. I'm already planning on coming up to visit my sister in Toledo sometime next month. I'd be honored to donate a Sat afternoon to help out.

Shoot me a PM if you seriously need help.

Dan


----------



## shaerza

Dandee said:


> Shoot me a PM if you seriously need help.
> 
> Dan


:tpd: Its gotta be a lot easier to pull those plastic docks out then my uncles iron and wood plank dock!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

This pic of my wife cracks me up...


----------



## ToddziLLa

So when did the tent guys make it there to tear everything down? Picking up the port-o-potties must have sucked for them too. I'm sure the aromas were lovely!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> So when did the tent guys make it there to tear everything down? Picking up the port-o-potties must have sucked for them too. I'm sure the aromas were lovely!


yeah those port-o-pottie guys know their shit..:hn


----------



## Guest

Rock Star said:


> yeah those port-o-pottie guys know their shit..:hn


Man, that is one piss-poor joke.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Yea Freddy, that joke was crappy. :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

ToddziLLa said:


> Yea Freddy, that joke was crappy. :r


Actually, I thought it was kind of stinky myself. :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Simplified said:


> Just got back from 3 days at the Shack:tg
> 
> Soooo much fun!
> 
> A few of you guys can feel free to come in a month when Dave and I pull the docks out and all of the water craft...


Sam,
Let me know when. I got a feeling the Red Jet-ski needs to be ridden properly before put away! LOL


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> So when did the tent guys make it there to tear everything down? Picking up the port-o-potties must have sucked for them too. I'm sure the aromas were lovely!


Monday for both. Tent guy called and let me know that he was done and the feces guy had just left.

Felt weird having them but it kept things from getting out of hand in the house so I guess all is good.

Went up yesterday a smoked a few good ones. Didn't find anything "extra" pokers, cutters etc but did bring home a shirt for Paul. Beautiful day. Today is the same except that I'm here at work.


----------



## RedBaron

I've lost track of Rg bumps, if you were at shIII and I have not bumpd you please send me a pm. (I lost my list:c)


----------



## Puffy69

cabinetsticker said:


> Man, that is one piss-poor joke.





ToddziLLa said:


> Yea Freddy, that joke was crappy. :r


i know,it was kinda corny ...:r


----------



## cre8v1

SaltyMcGee said:


> This pic of my wife cracks me up...


Looks like spooble thought it was funny, too! :r


----------



## spooble

cre8v1 said:


> Looks like spooble thought it was funny, too! :r


Oh man, Brad. Leave it to you to point out my stupid-looking mug in the background! 

Of course, I had such a good time... I think that look was on my face all weekend.


----------



## raisin

spooble said:


> Oh man, Brad. Leave it to you to point out my stupid-looking mug in the background!
> 
> Of course, I had such a good time... I think that look was on my face all weekend.


 I think we all wore that puss...


----------



## pnoon

spooble said:


> Oh man, Brad. Leave it to you to point out *my stupid-looking mug in the background!*
> 
> Of course, I had such a good time... I think that look was on my face all weekend.


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Sir Tony

pnoon said:


> You aren't the only one.


Looks like you were busy playing with your poo.


----------



## dahigman

Sir Tony said:


> Looks like you were busy playing with your poo.


Hey, what happens at the Shack, stays at the Shack


----------



## cre8v1

spooble said:


> Oh man, Brad. Leave it to you to point out my stupid-looking mug in the background!
> 
> Of course, I had such a good time... I think that look was on my face all weekend.


 It was hard not to grin from ear to ear that weekend! :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

A short clip of the chicken chef. :r


----------



## RedBaron

Wheres the video of e doing the chicken dance?


----------



## Puffy69

RedBaron said:


> Wheres the video of e doing the chicken dance?


not sure what happened to that..the one todd posted was from my camera so maybe the other one didnt take..


----------



## rumballs

I remember Tom trying describe Todd's snoring in various different ways, one of them being "possessed". I didn't hear the snoring, but any chance he's been hanging out with Tasmanian Devils?




http://www.parks.tas.gov.au/wildlife/mammals/tasde.aiff


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> I remember Tom trying describe Todd's snoring in various different ways, one of them being "possessed". I didn't hear the snoring, but any chance he's been hanging out with Tasmanian Devils?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.parks.tas.gov.au/wildlife/mammals/tasde.aiff


:r:r

Better question is have the Tasmanian Devils been hanging out with Todd?


----------



## Sean9689

LMAO! Toddmanian Devil...


----------



## Da Klugs

Really hard for me to believe that this was just a month ago. Time flies when you get busy I guess.

One of my favorite memories was Saturday early afternoon sitting all over the pier, sun shining... it just doesn't get much better.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Really hard for me to believe that this was just a month ago. Time flies when you get busy I guess.
> 
> One of my favorite memories was Saturday early afternoon sitting all over the pier, sun shining... it just doesn't get much better.


True Dave.

Mine was sitting on the pier Saturday morning, drinking a great cup of coffee, and smoking a cigar. Next would be watching the fisherman catch a snake on the end of his fishing pole....  Glad I have thick skin as that didn't come out right...


----------



## Sean9689

Ahhhh...good times, good times.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Is it 2008 yet?!?!


----------



## Sean9689

Bump! 

During our recent trip to check on The Shack, Dave and Mocha had a photo op. BTW, Julian got Dave that hat, which says, "I love the nummies." :r


----------



## Brandon

Sean9689 said:


> Bump!
> 
> During our recent trip to check on The Shack, Dave and Mocha had a photo op. BTW, Julian got Dave that hat, which says, "I love the nummies." :r


That photo proves it... Dave still has not come out of the closet!


----------



## Guest

Aw man!! I saw a Shack Herf thread and for a second thought it was the new thread. Near pissed myself. :r


----------



## King James

here's to shack herf IV :ss:tu


----------



## shaerza

King James said:


> here's to shack herf IV :ss:tu


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

er i mean YAY:tu


----------



## Simplified

The only issue is someone who will remain nameless is tying all Dave's time up with a wedding in late July.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> The only issue is someone who will remain nameless is tying all Dave's time up with a wedding in late July.


Off with 'is 'ed, Gov-nah!!! :r


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Off with 'is 'ed, Gov-nah!!! :r


:tpd: Burn the witch!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Sean9689

Simplified said:


> The only issue is someone who will remain nameless is tying all Dave's time up with a wedding in late July.


:hn

Late July isn't August.


----------



## Puffy69

Maybe he means after Dave pays for that wedding he's gonna have to charge cover at the door for the shack this year..:r


----------



## rumballs

Simplified said:


> The only issue is someone who will remain nameless is tying all Dave's time up with a wedding in late July.


So... If the Shack Herf is in early August, he won't be around to bother us!


----------



## Da Klugs

Only 3 months till May 1st.


----------



## joed

Da Klugs said:


> Only 3 months till May 1st.


what happens on may 1st? Is that the wedding day?


----------



## BigVito

mmblz said:


> So... If the Shack Herf is in early August, he won't be around to bother us!


:r Maybe I won't miss this one


----------



## Simplified

joed said:


> what happens on may 1st? Is that the wedding day?


I think that is when he drags me up to the lake to put the boats and dock into the water.


----------



## Da Klugs

See first post in this thread!


----------



## cre8v1

Alright... the official announcement coming 5-1-08! w00t! :ss


----------



## pnoon

Woo Hoo ! 

Shack Herf IV. I'm so there. :tu


----------



## Coach

pnoon said:


> Woo Hoo !
> 
> Shack Herf IV. I'm so there. :tu


great news...ill be there too!!!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## King James

You know I'm there. However, I will need to leave quite early sunday morning as exams start for me that following week.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> You know I'm there. However, I will need to leave quite early sunday morning as exams start for me that following week.


You leave every herf early.  :r


----------



## Sir Tony

King James said:


> You know I'm there. However, I will need to leave quite early sunday morning as exams start for me that following week.


I am not driving with you again!

See you all there!


----------



## hamncheese

3 months til its 3 months away :hn

Hurry up, winter!


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> I am not driving with you again!
> 
> See you all there!


I know you aren't... cuz you can't skip school thursday like I can... biotch

And Tom, Sunday morning is really leaving the herf all that early... still making it the full weekend! But school is a priority, in reality I should study all weekend but forget that. Just have a couple late nights with little sleep during exam week


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I know you aren't... cuz you can't skip school thursday like I can... biotch
> 
> And Tom, Sunday morning is really leaving the herf all that early... still making it the full weekend! But school is a priority, in reality I should study all weekend but forget that. Just have a couple late nights with little sleep during exam week


Jimmy, I wouldn't be doing my job at your big MoBster brother if I didn't give you a little grief. School is a priority, I was just ribbin' ya.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You leave every herf early.  :r


:r:r


----------



## Sir Tony

King James said:


> *I know you aren't... cuz you can't skip school thursday like I can... biotch
> *
> And Tom, Sunday morning is really leaving the herf all that early... still making it the full weekend! But school is a priority, in reality I should study all weekend but forget that. Just have a couple late nights with little sleep during exam week


Shit...


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> Shit...


owned!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You leave every herf early.  :r


at least he made it


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> at least he made it


I did make it, and will make this next one too! :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> at least he made it


I'll put my herf count against yours and his, Brother. 

That being said, I still have something from MMHII to give you.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> *I'll put my herf count against yours and his*, Brother.
> 
> That being said, I still have something from MMHII to give you.


oh ya! I'll put my bench press count against you :bx


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'll put my herf count against yours and his, Brother.
> 
> That being said, I still have something from MMHII to give you.


Is it smokable?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> oh ya! I'll put my bench press count against you :bx


:r:r:r you are delusional


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> oh ya! I'll put my bench press count against you :bx


See quote #3. 



BigVito said:


> Is it smokable?


Not unless you want Lupus. 



BigVito said:


> :r:r:r you are delusional


No, Jim is just young and overloaded with testosterone. :r


----------



## JPH

I wish the shack was sooner!!!!!

Me and everyone else.


----------



## Da Klugs

King James said:


> oh ya! I'll put my bench press count against you :bx


If your going to name the lil guy can you choose something easier to say than "bench press count"? My HS sweetie call em "Ralph"


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> See quote #3.
> 
> Not unless you want Lupus.
> 
> No, Jim is just young and overloaded with testosterone. :r


thusly cutting off his intelligence cortex


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thusly cutting off his intelligence cortex


Among other things.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Among other things.  :r


:r:r I had to google lupus:hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r:r I had to google lupus:hn


Yeah, nothing to joke about, but I always put it in the context of George Costanza thinking he has Lupus on Seinfeld.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, nothing to joke about, but I always put it in the context of George Costanza thinking he has Lupus on Seinfeld.


George!!! :r I'm intrigued about the gift now


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> If your going to name the lil guy can you choose something easier to say than "bench press count"? My HS sweetie call em "Ralph"


 you don't think it has a certain ring to it?


----------



## ResIpsa

ah.....let the Shack banter begin.


----------



## Coach

Jeremy could you start the bonfire.............oh yeah lets not forget.........

"this tastes like shit..........Bruce what do you think......":r:r:r:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Any space?


----------



## King James

okay, as I seem to be confused is the herf on May 1st? or is that when the date for the usual august weekend will be announced?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> okay, as I seem to be confused is the herf on May 1st? or is that when the date for the usual august weekend will be announced?


I believe it will be August again, where did you get the May 1 notion?


----------



## King James

1st post on this page and then missing Sam's post. At least that is cleared up now


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> 1st post on this page and then missing Sam's post. At least that is cleared up now


We must have different page settings, your question is the first post on a page for me.


----------



## Puffy69

oh crap its time to plan already? i love it when this thread gets bumped..im ready to herf..its been awhile for me..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> oh crap its time to plan already? i love it when this thread gets bumped..im ready to herf..its been awhile for me..


Yer gonna wait 'til August???  :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Yer gonna wait 'til August???  :r


I hope not.. i miss you too much..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> I hope not.. i miss you too much..


Come to Papa!!  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> We must have different page settings, your question is the first post on a page for me.


well the post where Dave said 3 months until may 1. Probably a couple pages back for you then? Either way... August works out better


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well the post where Dave said 3 months until may 1. Probably a couple pages back for you then? Either way... August works out better


Oh....May 1st I believe is the day Dave opens up the Shack for the season.


----------



## Old Sailor

Hummmmmmmm Shackherf and Booker's herf, both in Aug.:chk


----------



## BigVito

Im going to try and save vacation for this one


----------



## RedBaron

Obviously doesn't know the proper technique! LOL

Please refer to www.shackherf.com for Redbarons "Snake Wrangling 101"


----------



## Danbreeze

I love the smell of snake wranglin' in the morning....smells like victory:tu


----------



## Simplified

Dave and I put the docks and some water toys in today at the Shack. Looking good as the 2008 season is now officially underway!!!!


----------



## King James

Simplified said:


> Dave and I put the docks and some water toys in today at the Shack. Looking good as the 2008 season is now officially underway!!!!


WOOHOO!


----------



## hamncheese

Simplified said:


> Dave and I put the docks and some water toys in today at the Shack. Looking good as the 2008 season is now officially underway!!!!


I'm going to have to make sure I try the red one this year:tu

Can't wait to see all the faces, new and old, at SH IV!


----------



## hamncheese

Is today... the day? :bl


----------



## Da Klugs

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Is today... the day? :bl


I took my geritol so should be able to get R up tonight.


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Can't wait to see all the faces, new and old, at SH IV!


I hear ya, Tom. Me, too.


----------

